# Palin Children Thread.



## Madeline

> A Wisconsin man was held on Wednesday for holding police at bay for 15 hours after shooting out his television in a rage over Bristol Palin's performance on TV's "Dancing with the Stars."
> 
> The standoff in the central Wisconsin town of Vermont ended peacefully Tuesday with the arrest of Steven Cowan, 67, on charges of reckless endangerment.
> 
> According to a criminal complaint, Cowan shouted an expletive, took out a shotgun and shot into his television during an airing of the popular reality show.
> 
> The object of his ire was Bristol Palin, a contestant on the popular ABC show and the daughter of former Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin.
> 
> Cowan didn't consider her a good dancer, Cowan's wife, Janice, told authorities, according to the complaint.
> 
> Fearing that she might be the next target, Janice Cowan went to the local police department and the standoff ensued.
> 
> Other viewers of the show voted to promote Palin into the next round.



Wisconsin man held over TV rage | Reuters



> Bristol Palin was propositioned by "Dancing with the Stars" rival Mike "The Situation" Sorrentino of "Jersey Shore" fame backstage, who went so far as to whip out some condoms.
> 
> But it wasn't for real -- it was a public service announcement to promote safe sex.
> 
> In the commercial, Palin -- whose mother Sarah was the last Republican vice presidential candidate and is a leader of the conservative Tea Party movement -- rebuffs The Situation's advances, saying, "I avoid situations."
> 
> The spotlight fell on Bristol Palin during the 2008 presidential campaign when her teen-age pregnancy became known. The single mother now advocates sexual abstinence.
> 
> Palin and The Situation made the ad for the Candie's Foundation, whose goal is to reduce teen pregnancy. Palin became an ambassador for the organization last year.
> 
> In the ad, The Situation, who gained fame in MTV's reality show "Jersey Shore," bumps into Palin backstage and starts hitting on her.



Bristol Palin, The Situation team up in safe-sex ad | Reuters




> Sarah Palin's 16-year-old daughter Willow Palin used multiple homophobic slurs -- including the word f**got -- to attack a Facebook user who criticized her mom's new reality show .... TMZ has learned.
> 
> During the premiere of "Sarah Palin's Alaska" Sunday night -- a boy named Tre who went to school with the Palin kids wrote a status update that read, "Sarah Palin's Alaska, is failing so hard right now."
> 
> The comment sparked an intense response from Willow -- who replied on the boy's wall, "Haha your so gay. I have no idea who you are, But what I've seen pictures of, your disgusting ... My sister had a kid and is still hot."
> 
> Willow followed up that comment with another that read, "Tre stfu. Your such a f**got."
> 
> Bristol Palin also got in on the smacktalk -- writing a message to Tre saying, "You're running your mouth just to talk sh*t."
> 
> Eventually, a message board war erupted -- and Bristol took aim at another person named Jon -- saying, "You'll be as successful as my baby daddy, And actually I do work my ass off. I've been a single mom for the last two years."
> 
> After more users began to gang up on the Palins, Willow dropped another message that read, "Sorry that you guys are all jealous of my families success and you guys aren't goin to go anywhere with your lives."
> 
> Sources connected to the Palin family tell us ... Willow normally doesn't use this type of language, but she felt like she was being attacked along with her family.  The source added it was the baby bear defending Mama Grizzly.



Willow Palin Facebook -- Sarah Palin's Daughter Uses Homophobic Slurs | TMZ.com

I scarcely know where to begin.........

Your thoughts?


----------



## Sherry

Wow, just scandelous that young people would have potty mouths on the internet.


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> I scarcely know where to begin.........
> 
> Your thoughts?



You have a Repressed Lesbian Crush on Sarah Palin


----------



## Madeline

I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?

And I thought *I*  hated Palin......


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scarcely know where to begin.........
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Repressed Lesbian Crush on Sarah Palin
Click to expand...


Uh huh.

Or mebbe I just think she's a fucking fascist?


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?
> 
> And I thought *I*  hated Palin......



I thought it was you.


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scarcely know where to begin.........
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Repressed Lesbian Crush on Sarah Palin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> Or mebbe I just think she's a fucking fascist?
Click to expand...

 Even funnier since you want to force her to shut up.


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scarcely know where to begin.........
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Repressed Lesbian Crush on Sarah Palin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> Or mebbe I just think she's a fucking fascist?
Click to expand...


I'm sure there will be an inflateable Sarah Palin under the tree this year for christmas, plus all sorts of battery-operated devices in your stocking.


----------



## fyrenza

¿i¿*THIS* is what passes for "news" these days?!?

Good Grief!


----------



## Samson

fyrenza said:


> ¿i¿*THIS* is what passes for "news" these days?!?
> 
> Good Grief!



TMZ => National Inquirer


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Repressed Lesbian Crush on Sarah Palin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> Or mebbe I just think she's a fucking fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there will be an inflateable Sarah Palin under the tree this year for christmas, plus all sorts of battery-operated devices in your stocking.
Click to expand...


Do you plan to insert useless sexual references into every thread on Palin between now and November, 2011?


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿i¿*THIS* is what passes for "news" these days?!?
> 
> Good Grief!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMZ => National Inquirer
Click to expand...


----------



## ABikerSailor

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8F0IGAzcrs[/ame]

At least Princess Bendy Straws has FAUX Nooze watching her back..............


----------



## Madeline

Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.


----------



## xotoxi

Sherry said:


> Wow, just scandelous that young people would have potty mouths on the internet.



Potty mouths?

Those alligator mouth, bumblebee ass notherfuckkers wouldn't make it here.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Madeline said:


> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.



What do you expect from someone who's primary mode of communication is Twitter?


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.



If someone sees Madeline on the street bring make sure she gets home. Her home is at the following place.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZHNHeNm8YQ[/ame]


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> Or mebbe I just think she's a fucking fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there will be an inflateable Sarah Palin under the tree this year for christmas, plus all sorts of battery-operated devices in your stocking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you plan to insert useless sexual references into every thread on Palin between now and November, 2011?
Click to expand...


Geez, how many obsessive threads do you plan to begin?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there will be an inflateable Sarah Palin under the tree this year for christmas, plus all sorts of battery-operated devices in your stocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan to insert useless sexual references into every thread on Palin between now and November, 2011?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, how many obsessive threads do you plan to begin?
Click to expand...


Geez Simp Scum, how many stupid replies are you planning to write?


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there will be an inflateable Sarah Palin under the tree this year for christmas, plus all sorts of battery-operated devices in your stocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan to insert useless sexual references into every thread on Palin between now and November, 2011?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, how many obsessive threads do you plan to begin?
Click to expand...


This bitch wants to be POTUS, Samson.  I dun know why you find discussions of her irrelevant, nor why you seem to ridicule those who don't have the same blinders on as you.

Care to explain?


----------



## Political Junky

Sarah's fans are voting and keeping Bristol on* Dancing With the Stars*. 
Most people agree she can't dance. I've only seen clips and she can't.


----------



## Madeline

I do not get the appeal of DWTS.  Bad dancing, bad music, bad interviews.  I could care less whether Bristol Palin is on it or not.  I think I saw about 15 minutes of this crap during its first season.

I do think it is odd Bristol Palin is doing up a safe sex ad with the current poster boy for Everything That Is Wrong With Young Men Today from "The Jersey Shore".  If that was my daughter, I wouldn't even want her in the same room with Mr. Sleaze.  And if I had a public image, I would not want my child associated with what may be the worst television show ever made.  

What next?  PSAs on drunk driving with Snookie?  Tips on single motherhood with one of the Kardashian sluts?


----------



## Sherry

Madeline said:


> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.



Come on, Mad...you have plenty of ammunition to attack Palin without having to resort to bringing her kids into the mix. Besides, it's a stretch to judge any parents based on how their children talk smack with their peers. The guy got under her skin and she felt inclined to defend her family in a childish manner...BFD.


----------



## Madeline

Sherry said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, Mad...you have plenty of ammunition to attack Palin without having to resort to bringing her kids into the mix. Besides, it's a stretch to judge any parents based on how their children talk smack with their peers. The guy got under her skin and she felt inclined to defend her family in a childish manner...BFD.
Click to expand...


I do not run a media outlet, Sherry.  I did not report this story.  But for the record, I also don't excuse the Palins for the homophobic slurs their 16 year old feels comfy using on the 'net....and a bit of supervision would have prevented this brohauhau.


----------



## Sherry

Madeline said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, Mad...you have plenty of ammunition to attack Palin without having to resort to bringing her kids into the mix. Besides, it's a stretch to judge any parents based on how their children talk smack with their peers. The guy got under her skin and she felt inclined to defend her family in a childish manner...BFD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not run a media outlet, Sherry.  I did not report this story.  But for the record, I also don't excuse the Palins for the homophobic slurs their 16 year old feels comfy using on the 'net....and a bit of supervision would have prevented this brohauhau.
Click to expand...


You've been around too long to be such an idealist. You and I both know that the best parenting and supervision does not make for perfect snowflakes. Kids are kids, and unless you enjoy watching them fall, don't put them up on a pedestal.


----------



## WillowTree

The Palin women, RICH FAMOUS, talented, and BEAUTIFUL and getting all the attention.



poor old Madelying. I almost feel sorry for her. But not quite.


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?
> 
> And I thought *I*  hated Palin......



good grief, you people and your HATE.
what has Palin done to you personally for you to HATE her?


----------



## Madeline

Stephanie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?
> 
> And I thought *I*  hated Palin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good grief, you people and your HATE.
> what has Palin done to you personally for you to HATE her?
Click to expand...


She has sought and is seeking national elected office, Stephanie.  Kinda sorta how you hate Obama.

See how this works?


----------



## Madeline

Sherry said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, Mad...you have plenty of ammunition to attack Palin without having to resort to bringing her kids into the mix. Besides, it's a stretch to judge any parents based on how their children talk smack with their peers. The guy got under her skin and she felt inclined to defend her family in a childish manner...BFD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not run a media outlet, Sherry.  I did not report this story.  But for the record, I also don't excuse the Palins for the homophobic slurs their 16 year old feels comfy using on the 'net....and a bit of supervision would have prevented this brohauhau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been around too long to be such an idealist. You and I both know that the best parenting and supervision does not make for perfect snowflakes. Kids are kids, and unless you enjoy watching them fall, don't put them up on a pedestal.
Click to expand...


Sixteen is far too old to excuse using homophobic slurs, Sherry, especially in public.  If this was my kid I'd be keeping her at home for a semester -- but then Palin has *much*  better things to do than watch her kids, eh?


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan to insert useless sexual references into every thread on Palin between now and November, 2011?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, how many obsessive threads do you plan to begin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This bitch wants to be POTUS, Samson.  I dun know why you find discussions of her irrelevant, nor why you seem to ridicule those who don't have the same blinders on as you.
> 
> Care to explain?
Click to expand...


I find them irrelevant because _she is NOT running for election_.

I ridicule those who want to make relevant discussions out of the irrelevant, not for the first time, or the second, or the third, or the forth, or maybe the fifth.....but since November 2008, there appears to have been at least 50 threads about Palin, Palin's family, Possible Palin Plans, Etc., Etc., Etc., using as weak as an excuse as an article in TMZ to hurl vapid insults like "this bitch."

Even Tina Fey's Palin references are getting old.


----------



## Sherry

Madeline said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not run a media outlet, Sherry.  I did not report this story.  But for the record, I also don't excuse the Palins for the homophobic slurs their 16 year old feels comfy using on the 'net....and a bit of supervision would have prevented this brohauhau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been around too long to be such an idealist. You and I both know that the best parenting and supervision does not make for perfect snowflakes. Kids are kids, and unless you enjoy watching them fall, don't put them up on a pedestal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sixteen is far too old to excuse using homophobic slurs, Sherry, especially in public.  *If this was my kid I'd be keeping her at home for a semester* -- but then Palin has *much*  better things to do than watch her kids, eh?
Click to expand...


For typing faggot in the heat of the moment?? That is a complete overreaction in my opinion. I do believe your hatred for Sarah Palin is overshadowing your better judgment in this situation.


----------



## Ravi

You can take the trash out of the trailer, but you can't take the trailer out of the trash.


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?
> 
> And I thought *I*  hated Palin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good grief, you people and your HATE.
> what has Palin done to you personally for you to HATE her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has sought and is seeking national elected office, Stephanie.  Kinda sorta how you hate Obama.
> 
> See how this works?
Click to expand...


hahahah, really. now you know what I am feeling?
whatever, hate on. and what ever happened to LEAVING A POLITICIANS CHILDREN alone?
I know that flies out your all's asses if it's a Republican candidate.


----------



## California Girl

Oh noes! Palin kids have life! How very dare they! It is an outrage to all decent Americans! We must take action to stop these horrific people! 

Call your congress critters! 

Call every company in America!

Call everyone you know!

Boycott Facebook!

Action, people! We must take action! 











Good grief, Mad is one hysterical bitch.


----------



## California Girl

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, how many obsessive threads do you plan to begin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bitch wants to be POTUS, Samson.  I dun know why you find discussions of her irrelevant, nor why you seem to ridicule those who don't have the same blinders on as you.
> 
> Care to explain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find them irrelevant because _she is NOT running for election_.
> 
> I ridicule those who want to make relevant discussions out of the irrelevant, not for the first time, or the second, or the third, or the forth, or maybe the fifth.....but since November 2008, there appears to have been at least 50 threads about Palin, Palin's family, Possible Palin Plans, Etc., Etc., Etc., using as weak as an excuse as an article in TMZ to hurl vapid insults like "this bitch."
> 
> Even Tina Fey's Palin references are getting old.
Click to expand...


It's funny though. Maddie calling anyone else a 'bitch' is TFF.


----------



## Stephanie

Ravi said:


> You can take the trash out of the trailer, but you can't take the trailer out of the trash.



wtf? that MADE NO SENSE.


----------



## Samson

ABikerSailor said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan to insert useless sexual references into every thread on Palin between now and November, 2011?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, how many obsessive threads do you plan to begin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez Simp Scum, how many stupid replies are you planning to write?
Click to expand...


You need to crawl back into that 40 oz bottel of Schlitz Malt Liqour that makes, along with generous applications of lube, taking it up the ass more bearable for you.


----------



## Trajan

Madeline said:


> I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?
> 
> And I thought *I*  hated Palin......



I would be interested in exactly why you "hate" palin? thats an awful powerful feeling,urge word term etc. for someone who has never did anything to you.


----------



## Samson

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can take the trash out of the trailer, but you can't take the trailer out of the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? that MADE NO SENSE.
Click to expand...


Its Ravi.

What did you expect?


----------



## Trajan

Madeline said:


> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.



bristol is 20......unless you are referring to something 4 years ago????? In which I case I would say, rehab for palinism maddy, this is nuts.


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bristol is 20......unless *you are* referring to something 4 years ago????? In which I case I would say, rehab for palinism maddy, this is nuts.
Click to expand...




Could you please confirm that you know the correct way to contract "you are?"



If you cannot do it correctly, Madeline will need to post 15 threads filled with ugly comments about your mother.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> A Wisconsin man was held on Wednesday for holding police at bay for 15 hours after shooting out his television in a rage over Bristol Palin's performance on TV's "Dancing with the Stars."
> 
> The standoff in the central Wisconsin town of Vermont ended peacefully Tuesday with the arrest of Steven Cowan, 67, on charges of reckless endangerment.
> 
> According to a criminal complaint, Cowan shouted an expletive, took out a shotgun and shot into his television during an airing of the popular reality show.
> 
> The object of his ire was Bristol Palin, a contestant on the popular ABC show and the daughter of former Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin.
> 
> Cowan didn't consider her a good dancer, Cowan's wife, Janice, told authorities, according to the complaint.
> 
> Fearing that she might be the next target, Janice Cowan went to the local police department and the standoff ensued.
> 
> Other viewers of the show voted to promote Palin into the next round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin man held over TV rage | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol Palin was propositioned by "Dancing with the Stars" rival Mike "The Situation" Sorrentino of "Jersey Shore" fame backstage, who went so far as to whip out some condoms.
> 
> But it wasn't for real -- it was a public service announcement to promote safe sex.
> 
> In the commercial, Palin -- whose mother Sarah was the last Republican vice presidential candidate and is a leader of the conservative Tea Party movement -- rebuffs The Situation's advances, saying, "I avoid situations."
> 
> The spotlight fell on Bristol Palin during the 2008 presidential campaign when her teen-age pregnancy became known. The single mother now advocates sexual abstinence.
> 
> Palin and The Situation made the ad for the Candie's Foundation, whose goal is to reduce teen pregnancy. Palin became an ambassador for the organization last year.
> 
> In the ad, The Situation, who gained fame in MTV's reality show "Jersey Shore," bumps into Palin backstage and starts hitting on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bristol Palin, The Situation team up in safe-sex ad | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin's 16-year-old daughter Willow Palin used multiple homophobic slurs -- including the word f**got -- to attack a Facebook user who criticized her mom's new reality show .... TMZ has learned.
> 
> During the premiere of "Sarah Palin's Alaska" Sunday night -- a boy named Tre who went to school with the Palin kids wrote a status update that read, "Sarah Palin's Alaska, is failing so hard right now."
> 
> The comment sparked an intense response from Willow -- who replied on the boy's wall, "Haha your so gay. I have no idea who you are, But what I've seen pictures of, your disgusting ... My sister had a kid and is still hot."
> 
> Willow followed up that comment with another that read, "Tre stfu. Your such a f**got."
> 
> Bristol Palin also got in on the smacktalk -- writing a message to Tre saying, "You're running your mouth just to talk sh*t."
> 
> Eventually, a message board war erupted -- and Bristol took aim at another person named Jon -- saying, "You'll be as successful as my baby daddy, And actually I do work my ass off. I've been a single mom for the last two years."
> 
> After more users began to gang up on the Palins, Willow dropped another message that read, "Sorry that you guys are all jealous of my families success and you guys aren't goin to go anywhere with your lives."
> 
> Sources connected to the Palin family tell us ... Willow normally doesn't use this type of language, but she felt like she was being attacked along with her family.  The source added it was the baby bear defending Mama Grizzly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willow Palin Facebook -- Sarah Palin's Daughter Uses Homophobic Slurs | TMZ.com
> 
> I scarcely know where to begin.........
> 
> Your thoughts?
Click to expand...

My thoughts?  OK.  You need to accept the fact that you just are not as hot nor as personable as Sarah Palin and find something of significance over which to have your meltdowns.

Or, if that's not possible, get a Golds membership, use it, and find a good plastic surgeon.

Your obsessive hate is pathological at this point.  As I said before, your obsessive and visceral hate-spewing about her and her family is like your taking poison and hoping they die.


----------



## WillowTree

Trajan said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?
> 
> And I thought *I*  hated Palin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested in exactly why you "hate" palin? thats an awful powerful feeling,urge word term etc. for someone who has never did anything to you.
Click to expand...


she's a liberal bitch that's why. with them it's visceral.


----------



## Newby

Sherry said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been around too long to be such an idealist. You and I both know that the best parenting and supervision does not make for perfect snowflakes. Kids are kids, and unless you enjoy watching them fall, don't put them up on a pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixteen is far too old to excuse using homophobic slurs, Sherry, especially in public.  *If this was my kid I'd be keeping her at home for a semester* -- but then Palin has *much*  better things to do than watch her kids, eh?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For typing faggot in the heat of the moment?? That is a complete overreaction in my opinion. I do believe your hatred for Sarah Palin is overshadowing *your better judgment *in this situation.
Click to expand...


You're hoping for a lot from Maddie there...


----------



## George Costanza

My wife watches "Dancing With the Stars" religiously.  She knows everything and everyone on that show.

She thinks that Sarah Palin's daughter is being allowed to work her way up to the finals for political reasons.  She thinks that Sarah Palin's daughter is a terrible dancer - much worse than a number of others who have already been kicked off.

She thinks there is a hidden agenda here, designed to keep Sarah Palin herself in the national spotlight as much as possible.  Could it be that the producers of this show are right wingers?

Anyone else think like my wife?


----------



## The Infidel

I doubt there is an agenda... it would be shocking if a tv channel participated in such trickery 

But seriously, what makes her a star?

Nothing.... she is the daughter of a politician, and nothing more.

This is why I would rather watch grass grow than watch ANY of these type of shows.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I don't watch the show, but I thought that the viewers from home voted on who went on and who gets kicked off.

If thats so, how in the hell could she be "allowed" to continue? She got more votes, nationwide, than the person who got kicked off. 

The whole fauxrage just comes across as complete whinery to me.


----------



## Tank

George Costanza said:


> She thinks there is a hidden agenda here, designed to keep Sarah Palin herself in the national spotlight as much as possible.  Could it be that the producers of this show are right wingers?
> 
> Anyone else think like my wife?


You


----------



## Oddball

George Costanza said:


> My wife watches "Dancing With the Stars" religiously.  She knows everything and everyone on that show.
> 
> She thinks that Sarah Palin's daughter is being allowed to work her way up to the finals for political reasons.  She thinks that Sarah Palin's daughter is a terrible dancer - much worse than a number of others who have already been kicked off.
> 
> She thinks there is a hidden agenda here, designed to keep Sarah Palin herself in the national spotlight as much as possible.  Could it be that the producers of this show are right wingers?
> 
> Anyone else think like my wife?


Nope.

Already forgotten that crappy karaoke singer, who kept getting votes to stay on American Idol a few years ago?

This all a goofy popularity contest.


----------



## hortysir

To the public-vote part of the show Radio eluded to, some would say the tea partiers are stacking the vote


----------



## Tom Clancy

Show sucks anyways...

Who cares?


Funny... You're talking about her spotlight yet you're the one who dedicated a thread to Bristol.


----------



## The Infidel

RadiomanATL said:


> I don't watch the show, but I thought that the viewers from home voted on who went on and who gets kicked off.
> 
> If thats so, how in the hell could she be "allowed" to continue? She got more votes, nationwide, than the person who got kicked off.
> 
> The whole fauxrage just comes across as complete whinery to me.



Good point... I didnt realize that the audience voted.
Guess that kills the agenda thing. -if its on the up & up-


----------



## The Infidel

Tom Clancy said:


> Show sucks anyways...
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> 
> Funny... You're talking about her spotlight yet you're the one who dedicated a thread to Bristol.



I wish you would post in every thread just so I can ogle at your avatar


----------



## Jeremy

For those that are upset about her continued advancement:

*Blame the fucking producers that cast her!!!!!!!*


----------



## Oddball

hortysir said:


> To the public-vote part of the show Radio eluded to, some would say the tea partiers are stacking the vote


So what if they are?

That's no different than Howard Stern listeners "stacking the deck" on American Idol.

The difference here is that it's making heads on the nutbar left explode, so it's much more amusing this time around.


----------



## Jon

Who fucking cares?


----------



## RadiomanATL

hortysir said:


> To the public-vote part of the show Radio eluded to, some would say the tea partiers are stacking the vote



If the people who didn't want Bristol to continue disliked her that much, they could stack the vote the other way.

Any way you cut it, it's a level playing field. It's all a bunch of whinery. 

Fuck, I can't even stand the Palin clan, but getting panties in a bunch over a stupid reality show is a waste of time.


----------



## manifold

​


----------



## Jon

hortysir said:


> To the public-vote part of the show Radio eluded to, some would say the tea partiers are stacking the vote



Which there is no law against. Vote for the Worst has been ruining American Idol for four years now. It's a goddamn popularity contest. Let's all focus on more important things.


----------



## manifold

Jon said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the public-vote part of the show Radio eluded to, some would say the tea partiers are stacking the vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which there is no law against. Vote for the Worst has been ruining American Idol for four years now. It's a goddamn popularity contest. Let's all focus on more important things.
Click to expand...


There is also no law against the producers ignoring the votes and advancing whoever they please.


----------



## Jon

manifold said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the public-vote part of the show Radio eluded to, some would say the tea partiers are stacking the vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which there is no law against. Vote for the Worst has been ruining American Idol for four years now. It's a goddamn popularity contest. Let's all focus on more important things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is also no law against the producers ignoring the votes and advancing whoever they please.
Click to expand...


Wrong. Since it is a contest with a prize, ignoring the results would be in violation of many laws.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

George Costanza said:


> My wife watches "Dancing With the Stars" religiously.  She knows everything and everyone on that show.
> 
> She thinks that Sarah Palin's daughter is being allowed to work her way up to the finals for political reasons.  She thinks that Sarah Palin's daughter is a terrible dancer - much worse than a number of others who have already been kicked off.
> 
> She thinks there is a hidden agenda here, designed to keep Sarah Palin herself in the national spotlight as much as possible.  Could it be that the producers of this show are right wingers?
> 
> Anyone else think like my wife?



Lots of people. Probably the same people who believe crop circles are alien landing sites.


----------



## Madeline

Trajan said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bristol is 20......unless you are referring to something 4 years ago????? In which I case I would say, rehab for palinism maddy, this is nuts.
Click to expand...


The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bristol is 20......unless *you are* referring to something 4 years ago????? In which I case I would say, rehab for palinism maddy, this is nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please confirm that you know the correct way to contract "you are?"
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot do it correctly, Madeline will need to post 15 threads filled with ugly comments about your mother.
Click to expand...


Trajan is over 18, and responsible for his own grammar.  Which he seems to handle just fine, IMO.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bristol is 20......unless you are referring to something 4 years ago????? In which I case I would say, rehab for palinism maddy, this is nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
Click to expand...

And it's Friday and you're still picking on a kid for her typing on Sunday simply because you have an obsessive hatred for the child's mother.

That's just sick.  Really.


----------



## Madeline

Newby said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sixteen is far too old to excuse using homophobic slurs, Sherry, especially in public.  *If this was my kid I'd be keeping her at home for a semester* -- but then Palin has *much*  better things to do than watch her kids, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For typing faggot in the heat of the moment?? That is a complete overreaction in my opinion. I do believe your hatred for Sarah Palin is overshadowing *your better judgment *in this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're hoping for a lot from Maddie there...
Click to expand...


Honestly, I don't know what I would have done, Sherry.  My kid has no bigotry in her, never has, and it just never came up.

I did once ground her for a semester, though.  I was not a permissive parent.


----------



## elvis

threads merged.


----------



## Madeline

Jon said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which there is no law against. Vote for the Worst has been ruining American Idol for four years now. It's a goddamn popularity contest. Let's all focus on more important things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also no law against the producers ignoring the votes and advancing whoever they please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Since it is a contest with a prize, ignoring the results would be in violation of many laws.
Click to expand...


Name one.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can take the trash out of the trailer, but you can't take the trailer out of the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? that MADE NO SENSE.
Click to expand...


No, it makes sense.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also no law against the producers ignoring the votes and advancing whoever they please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Since it is a contest with a prize, ignoring the results would be in violation of many laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one.
Click to expand...

United States Code: Title 47,509. Prohibited practices in contests of knowledge, skill, or chance | LII / Legal Information Institute

§ 509. Prohibited practices in contests of knowledge, skill, or chance
(a) Influencing, prearranging, or predetermining outcome
It shall be unlawful for any person, with intent to deceive the listening or viewing public&#8212;
(1) To supply to any contestant in a purportedly bona fide contest of intellectual knowledge or intellectual skill any special and secret assistance whereby the outcome of such contest will be in whole or in part prearranged or predetermined.
(2) By means of persuasion, bribery, intimidation, or otherwise, to induce or cause any contestant in a purportedly bona fide contest of intellectual knowledge or intellectual skill to refrain in any manner from using or displaying his knowledge or skill in such contest, whereby the outcome thereof will be in whole or in part prearranged or predetermined.
(3) To engage in any artifice or scheme for the purpose of prearranging or predetermining in whole or in part the outcome of a purportedly bona fide contest of intellectual knowledge, intellectual skill, or chance.
(4) To produce or participate in the production for broadcasting of, to broadcast or participate in the broadcasting of, to offer to a licensee for broadcasting, or to sponsor, any radio program, knowing or having reasonable ground for believing that, in connection with a purportedly bona fide contest of intellectual knowledge, intellectual skill, or chance constituting any part of such program, any person has done or is going to do any act or thing referred to in paragraph (1), (2), or (3) of this subsection.
(5) To conspire with any other person or persons to do any act or thing prohibited by paragraph (1), (2), (3), or (4) of this subsection, if one or more of such persons do any act to effect the object of such conspiracy.
(b) &#8220;Contest&#8221; and &#8220;the listening or viewing public&#8221; defined
For the purposes of this section&#8212;
(1) The term &#8220;contest&#8221; means any contest broadcast by a radio station in connection with which any money or any other thing of value is offered as a prize or prizes to be paid or presented by the program sponsor or by any other person or persons, as announced in the course of the broadcast.
(2) The term &#8220;the listening or viewing public&#8221; means those members of the public who, with the aid of radio receiving sets, listen to or view programs broadcast by radio stations.
(c) Penalties
Whoever violates subsection (a) of this section shall be fined not more than $10,000 or imprisoned not more than one year, or both.​
Madeline, the 'attorney'.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Si modo said:


> My thoughts?  OK.  You need to accept the fact that you just are not as hot nor as personable as Sarah Palin and find something of significance over which to have your meltdowns.
> 
> Or, if that's not possible, get a Golds membership, use it, and find a good plastic surgeon.
> 
> Your obsessive hate is pathological at this point.  As I said before, your obsessive and visceral hate-spewing about her and her family is like your taking poison and hoping they die.



Its OK for her to hate, its for the greater good, Object to an ideology that calls for your death and prove it with scripture.
You're a Nazi monster!


----------



## Si modo

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts?  OK.  You need to accept the fact that you just are not as hot nor as personable as Sarah Palin and find something of significance over which to have your meltdowns.
> 
> Or, if that's not possible, get a Golds membership, use it, and find a good plastic surgeon.
> 
> Your obsessive hate is pathological at this point.  As I said before, your obsessive and visceral hate-spewing about her and her family is like your taking poison and hoping they die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its OK for her to hate, its for the greater good, Object to an ideology that calls for your death and prove it with scripture.
> You're a Nazi monster!
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> For typing faggot in the heat of the moment?? That is a complete overreaction in my opinion. I do believe your hatred for Sarah Palin is overshadowing *your better judgment *in this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're hoping for a lot from Maddie there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what I would have done, Sherry.  My kid has no bigotry in her, never has, and it just never came up.
> 
> I did once ground her for a semester, though.  I was not a permissive parent.
Click to expand...


Good to know that your kid managed not to pick up the bigotry of its mother. 


*Since Maddie bought her kid into the thread, I see no reason why others shouldn't respond to it.


----------



## Sherry

Madeline said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> For typing faggot in the heat of the moment?? That is a complete overreaction in my opinion. I do believe your hatred for Sarah Palin is overshadowing *your better judgment *in this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're hoping for a lot from Maddie there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what I would have done, Sherry.  My kid has no bigotry in her, never has, and it just never came up.
> 
> I did once ground her for a semester, though.  I was not a permissive parent.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't assume that a 16-year old trying to lash back at someone in the heat of the moment is necessarily a bigot. Everyone and everything was "so gay" when I was in HS. It's insensitive, but does not prove bigotry. Also, our children behave differently around us than they do their peers. My mother thought I was quite the angel.


----------



## Ringel05

Madeline said:


> A Wisconsin man was held on Wednesday for holding police at bay for 15 hours after shooting out his television in a rage over Bristol Palin's performance on TV's "Dancing with the Stars."
> 
> The standoff in the central Wisconsin town of Vermont ended peacefully Tuesday with the arrest of Steven Cowan, 67, on charges of reckless endangerment.
> 
> According to a criminal complaint, Cowan shouted an expletive, took out a shotgun and shot into his television during an airing of the popular reality show.
> 
> The object of his ire was Bristol Palin, a contestant on the popular ABC show and the daughter of former Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin.
> 
> Cowan didn't consider her a good dancer, Cowan's wife, Janice, told authorities, according to the complaint.
> 
> Fearing that she might be the next target, Janice Cowan went to the local police department and the standoff ensued.
> 
> Other viewers of the show voted to promote Palin into the next round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin man held over TV rage | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol Palin was propositioned by "Dancing with the Stars" rival Mike "The Situation" Sorrentino of "Jersey Shore" fame backstage, who went so far as to whip out some condoms.
> 
> But it wasn't for real -- it was a public service announcement to promote safe sex.
> 
> In the commercial, Palin -- whose mother Sarah was the last Republican vice presidential candidate and is a leader of the conservative Tea Party movement -- rebuffs The Situation's advances, saying, "I avoid situations."
> 
> The spotlight fell on Bristol Palin during the 2008 presidential campaign when her teen-age pregnancy became known. The single mother now advocates sexual abstinence.
> 
> Palin and The Situation made the ad for the Candie's Foundation, whose goal is to reduce teen pregnancy. Palin became an ambassador for the organization last year.
> 
> In the ad, The Situation, who gained fame in MTV's reality show "Jersey Shore," bumps into Palin backstage and starts hitting on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bristol Palin, The Situation team up in safe-sex ad | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin's 16-year-old daughter Willow Palin used multiple homophobic slurs -- including the word f**got -- to attack a Facebook user who criticized her mom's new reality show .... TMZ has learned.
> 
> During the premiere of "Sarah Palin's Alaska" Sunday night -- a boy named Tre who went to school with the Palin kids wrote a status update that read, "Sarah Palin's Alaska, is failing so hard right now."
> 
> The comment sparked an intense response from Willow -- who replied on the boy's wall, "Haha your so gay. I have no idea who you are, But what I've seen pictures of, your disgusting ... My sister had a kid and is still hot."
> 
> Willow followed up that comment with another that read, "Tre stfu. Your such a f**got."
> 
> Bristol Palin also got in on the smacktalk -- writing a message to Tre saying, "You're running your mouth just to talk sh*t."
> 
> Eventually, a message board war erupted -- and Bristol took aim at another person named Jon -- saying, "You'll be as successful as my baby daddy, And actually I do work my ass off. I've been a single mom for the last two years."
> 
> After more users began to gang up on the Palins, Willow dropped another message that read, "Sorry that you guys are all jealous of my families success and you guys aren't goin to go anywhere with your lives."
> 
> Sources connected to the Palin family tell us ... Willow normally doesn't use this type of language, but she felt like she was being attacked along with her family.  The source added it was the baby bear defending Mama Grizzly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willow Palin Facebook -- Sarah Palin's Daughter Uses Homophobic Slurs | TMZ.com
> 
> I scarcely know where to begin.........
> 
> Your thoughts?
Click to expand...


You obsession with the Palins borders on the clinical.


----------



## Article 15

Meh ... at least the facebook meltdown was a bit enjoyable.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Madeline said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also no law against the producers ignoring the votes and advancing whoever they please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Since it is a contest with a prize, ignoring the results would be in violation of many laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one.
Click to expand...


It's a by-product of the quiz show scandals of the 1950's. It definitely is illegal.

Quiz Show Scandals:


> The entire matter was called "a terrible thing to do to the American people" by President Dwight D. Eisenhower.[3]  After concluding the Harris Commission investigation, _Congress passed a law prohibiting the fixing of quiz shows (and any other form of contest)._[4]  However, at the time, while the actions may have been disreputable, they were not illegal. As a result, no one went to prison for rigging game shows. The individuals who were prosecuted were charged because of attempts to cover up their actions, either by obstruction of justice or perjury.


Quiz show scandals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sherry said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're hoping for a lot from Maddie there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what I would have done, Sherry.  My kid has no bigotry in her, never has, and it just never came up.
> 
> I did once ground her for a semester, though.  I was not a permissive parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't assume that a 16-year old trying to lash back at someone in the heat of the moment is necessarily a bigot. Everyone and everything was "so gay" when I was in HS. It's insensitive, but does not prove bigotry. Also, our children behave differently around us than they do their peers. My mother thought I was quite the angel.
Click to expand...


Thats so ghey.


----------



## George Costanza

Quantum Windbag said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife watches "Dancing With the Stars" religiously.  She knows everything and everyone on that show.
> 
> She thinks that Sarah Palin's daughter is being allowed to work her way up to the finals for political reasons.  She thinks that Sarah Palin's daughter is a terrible dancer - much worse than a number of others who have already been kicked off.
> 
> She thinks there is a hidden agenda here, designed to keep Sarah Palin herself in the national spotlight as much as possible.  Could it be that the producers of this show are right wingers?
> 
> Anyone else think like my wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people. Probably the same people who believe crop circles are alien landing sites.
Click to expand...


My wife believes that also.


----------



## Ravi

My kids would be in serious trouble if they were on facebook calling people faggots and claiming that people are jealous because mom is successful.

Serious trouble.


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bristol is 20......unless you are referring to something 4 years ago????? In which I case I would say, rehab for palinism maddy, this is nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
Click to expand...


So??  You have hysterical foul mouthed meltdowns all the time.   Why should you care?  Hypocrite. LOL


----------



## Madeline

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> bristol is 20......unless you are referring to something 4 years ago????? In which I case I would say, rehab for palinism maddy, this is nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So??  You have hysterical foul mouthed meltdowns all the time.   Why should you care?  Hypocrite. LOL
Click to expand...


Because there is a difference between calling you a useless blood-sucking tick on the ass of USMB and calling you a butch dyke, Shadow.  One is accurate but nasty; the other is likely not accurate and not relevant and just plain bigotted.

I hope this little lesson in human dynamics has been helpful to you. Have a lovely Thanksgiving, you twit.


----------



## Newby

Madeline said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So??  You have hysterical foul mouthed meltdowns all the time.   Why should you care?  Hypocrite. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there is a difference between calling you a useless blood-sucking tick on the ass of USMB and calling you a butch dyke, Shadow.  One is accurate but nasty; the other is likely not accurate and not relevant and just plain bigotted.
> 
> I hope this little lesson in human dynamics has been helpful to you. Have a lovely Thanksgiving, you twit.
Click to expand...


Why do you hate so much, Maddie??


----------



## Trajan

Madeline said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Palin is not teaching this 16 year old proper English anymore than she is teaching her morals.  Why can't this kid use an apostrophe?  You are = you're, not your.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bristol is 20......unless you are referring to something 4 years ago????? In which I case I would say, rehab for palinism maddy, this is nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
Click to expand...


Willow...right.....I am having a hard time figuring out whats more ridiculous, that you know how old her kids are and what they are up to  (I had to look up bristols age) etc. or you are off on this as if it means anything......whats the point maddy?


----------



## Sheldon

So a teenager called someone a faggot on the internet? Why is this an issue?


----------



## Luissa

What? Who?


----------



## Tank

It's only bad to call someone a faggot if they really are a faggot.


----------



## CMike

Attackin Sarah palin's children is really scummy.


----------



## Madeline

Trajan said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> bristol is 20......unless you are referring to something 4 years ago????? In which I case I would say, rehab for palinism maddy, this is nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willow...right.....I am having a hard time figuring out whats more ridiculous, that you know how old her kids are and what they are up to  (I had to look up bristols age) etc. or you are off on this as if it means anything......whats the point maddy?
Click to expand...


The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?

Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.

Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.


----------



## Madeline

Newby said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So??  You have hysterical foul mouthed meltdowns all the time.   Why should you care?  Hypocrite. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is a difference between calling you a useless blood-sucking tick on the ass of USMB and calling you a butch dyke, Shadow.  One is accurate but nasty; the other is likely not accurate and not relevant and just plain bigotted.
> 
> I hope this little lesson in human dynamics has been helpful to you. Have a lovely Thanksgiving, you twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you hate so much, Maddie??
Click to expand...


Hate whom, Newby?  I am not even angry at Shadow; I bet she really needed to ask me that question.  I like you, despite all our differences.

I hate the rising tide of bigotry and fake religiosity in US politics, but that's an idea, not a person.


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow...right.....I am having a hard time figuring out whats more ridiculous, that you know how old her kids are and what they are up to  (I had to look up bristols age) etc. or you are off on this as if it means anything......whats the point maddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking moron. Are you raising fucking morons? I find that abhorrent.


----------



## Trajan

Madeline said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow...right.....I am having a hard time figuring out whats more ridiculous, that you know how old her kids are and what they are up to  (I had to look up bristols age) etc. or you are off on this as if it means anything......whats the point maddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
Click to expand...


glass houses, and all that. 

Megan McCain is a know nothing dope grasping for viability, I wouldn't let her walk my dog....so what?

Chelsea married a hedge fund manager  for god sakes at a multi million dollar wedding.... You don't hear me bashing her dad who RAN for pres. and the other who WAS pres....... ...so what? 

Who has asked you to see her as mom of the year????

PDS.....thats all I see here maddy,  sorry.


----------



## Madeline

Trajan said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willow...right.....I am having a hard time figuring out whats more ridiculous, that you know how old her kids are and what they are up to  (I had to look up bristols age) etc. or you are off on this as if it means anything......whats the point maddy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> glass houses, and all that.
> 
> Megan McCain is a know nothing dope grasping for viability, I wouldn't let her walk my dog....so what?
> 
> Chelsea married a hedge fund manager  for god sakes at a multi million dollar wedding.... You don't hear me bashing her dad who RAN for pres. and the other who WAS pres....... ...so what?
> 
> Who has asked you to see her as mom of the year????
> 
> PDS.....thats all I see here maddy,  sorry.
Click to expand...


I like Meghan McCain -- who is an adult, not a child.  I dun think Chelsea -- who is also an adult -- got a fair shot at life and I hope she'll be happy in her marriage...and out from under the thumbs of those two sociopaths.

But let's not be disingenuous here, Trajan.  Palin wraps Motherhood around herself like the American flag and for the exact same reasons.  If she had no kids, she'd have bought some for the sake of her despicable climb to the top.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glass houses, and all that.
> 
> Megan McCain is a know nothing dope grasping for viability, I wouldn't let her walk my dog....so what?
> 
> Chelsea married a hedge fund manager  for god sakes at a multi million dollar wedding.... You don't hear me bashing her dad who RAN for pres. and the other who WAS pres....... ...so what?
> 
> Who has asked you to see her as mom of the year????
> 
> PDS.....thats all I see here maddy,  sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Meghan McCain -- who is an adult, not a child.  I dun think Chelsea -- who is also an adult -- got a fair shot at life and I hope she'll be happy in her marriage...and out from under the thumbs of those two sociopaths.
> 
> But let's not be disingenuous here, Trajan.  Palin wraps Motherhood around herself like the American flag and for the exact same reasons.  If she had no kids, she'd have bought some for the sake of her despicable climb to the top.
Click to expand...

Man, you are consumed.  So very sick.


----------



## ABikerSailor

CMike said:


> Attackin Sarah palin's children is really scummy.



But it's okay when the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil's children attack OTHER children with homophobic slurs?

Gotcha.............


----------



## Trajan

ABikerSailor said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attackin Sarah palin's children is really scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's okay when the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil's children attack OTHER children with homophobic slurs?
> 
> Gotcha.............
Click to expand...


----------



## Tank




----------



## Trajan

Madeline said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glass houses, and all that.
> 
> Megan McCain is a know nothing dope grasping for viability, I wouldn't let her walk my dog....so what?
> 
> Chelsea married a hedge fund manager  for god sakes at a multi million dollar wedding.... You don't hear me bashing her dad who RAN for pres. and the other who WAS pres....... ...so what?
> 
> Who has asked you to see her as mom of the year????
> 
> PDS.....thats all I see here maddy,  sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Meghan McCain -- who is an adult, not a child.  I dun think Chelsea -- who is also an adult -- got a fair shot at life and I hope she'll be happy in her marriage...and out from under the thumbs of those two sociopaths.
> 
> But let's not be disingenuous here, Trajan.  Palin wraps Motherhood around herself like the American flag and for the exact same reasons.  If she had no kids, she'd have bought some for the sake of her despicable climb to the top.
Click to expand...


I think you are looking for reason to be 'offended' maddy. I think you really have a case of PDS.

Like your phrase- "despicable climb to the top"...what was so despicable , or the better question is what is different form HER "climb" than say obamas or McCain or bush Clinton et al? 

And at the end of the day,  maddy,  she never made it to the top....she an ex 2 year governor....I agree with Si Modo...you are consumed, you don't even know WHY you hate her because what you have said so far , well me? I just don't see it. .


----------



## ABikerSailor

Tank said:


>



With all their IQ's combined, doubtful they could get over 120.


----------



## Sheldon

Madeline said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow...right.....I am having a hard time figuring out whats more ridiculous, that you know how old her kids are and what they are up to  (I had to look up bristols age) etc. or you are off on this as if it means anything......whats the point maddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
Click to expand...



It's unfair to make a judgment on a teenager being a bigot, and by extension the parent's parenting skills, if--in the middle of an internet spat--the teen calls someone who's ripping on her family a faggot.

I've seen you throw around the **** slur against some female posters on here, so by your own measure that must mean you're a woman-hating bigot.

If I remember right, you started another thread awhile back about her kids, in the FZ I think, and you also took the time to make that video about "Palin steak". What you're doing with threads like these is the USMB equivalent of those 501 (C) attack ads that are nothing more than slimy  ad homs that hit outside of politics.

Bashing a politician's or public figure's family or personal life,  even if their life and family is visible, is the dregs of discourse... if it can even be called that. It's like the rules here; you can go after family if that person brings it up... but even though it's allowed I still think it's tacky and smarmy to go after family anyways. It shows a lack of ammo from the attacker, that they have to stoop to that level.

If her highly-visible and publicized political views are a threat to this country, go after her politics. But hitting outside of her politics and going after her as a mom says more about what type of person you are than what type of parent she is.

Self-awareness is for winners, and you're looking the bitter fool with this  Palin obsession. For real. You're the mirror version of USArmyFail when it comes to Palin. Think about it.


----------



## Trajan

ABikerSailor said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all their IQ's combined, doubtful they could get over 120.
Click to expand...


nice. you hit on drunks to?


----------



## Tank

Why haven't you guys picked on the down syndrome baby yet?


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> Willow...right.....I am having a hard time figuring out whats more ridiculous said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Your attack on children is abhorrent,
> 
> Time for the therapy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Si modo

Tank said:


> Why haven't you guys picked on the down syndrome baby yet?


Madeline already has and ended up disgusting most of USMB with her thread.  I bet that's no surprise, though.


----------



## CMike

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> glass houses, and all
> 
> PDS.....thats all I see here maddy,  sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meghan McCain -- who is an adult, not a child.  I dun think Chelsea -- who is also an adult -- got a fair shot at life and I hope she'll be happy in her marriage...and out from under the thumbs of those two sociopaths.
> 
> But let's not be disingenuous here, Trajan.  Palin wraps Motherhood around herself like the American flag and for the exact same reasons.  If she had no kids, she'd have bought some for the sake of her despicable climb to the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you are consumed.  So very sick.
Click to expand...

it's MADeline who is despicable .


----------



## rightwinger

No way Americans think her no talent daughter can dance


----------



## California Girl

No talent? Why? Because she can't dance or because her last name is Palin? Jeeez, get the fuck over yourself - bitching about some young girl cuz you dislike her Mom is seriously shallow. 

Maybe conservatives are voting for her - just because it appears to drive the whiner nuts. I'm doing that... and I haven't even seen her dance. I've voted for her - just to piss people like you (and Madeline)  off. It worked! Cool!


----------



## Oddball

Norton, you are a mental case.

It's a popularity contest, not a dance competition.


----------



## CMike

rightwinger said:


> No way Americans think her no talent daughter can dance


----------



## CMike

She can dance.

Also she is the only person who has a no performance background in the show. She has made phenomenal progress.

She has earned her position.


----------



## elvis

merged.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Oh, I need to start a Palin kids thread to get in merged into here.

It's the new, hip thing to do!


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attackin Sarah palin's children is really scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's okay when the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil's children attack OTHER children with homophobic slurs?
> 
> Gotcha.............
Click to expand...


They're kids, GayBiker. Jeeez, you're a fucking grown up (allegedly) and you can barely carry on a conversation without insulting people. I insult people a lot... on the net anyway... So, why should we hold 16 year olds to a higher standard? 

Your little buddy, Maddie, has called other females on this forum '*****'. So, it is nothing short of hypocritical for her to bitch like a fucking banshee about a 16 year old kid.


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIGmJt7ctik"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIGmJt7ctik[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Oh!

My!

God!

This is an outrage! Who the fuck does she think she is?


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> Oh!
> 
> My!
> 
> God!
> 
> This is an outrage! Who the fuck does she think she is?



I think it's a Caddy anyway. Looks like it. And the tail-light pattern when she steps on the brakes looks like those LED caddy taillights.


----------



## elvis

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!
> 
> My!
> 
> God!
> 
> This is an outrage! Who the fuck does she think she is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a Caddy anyway. Looks like it. And the tail-light pattern when she steps on the brakes looks like those LED caddy taillights.
Click to expand...


merged.


----------



## ABikerSailor

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attackin Sarah palin's children is really scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's okay when the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil's children attack OTHER children with homophobic slurs?
> 
> Gotcha.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're kids, GayBiker. Jeeez, you're a fucking grown up (allegedly) and you can barely carry on a conversation without insulting people. I insult people a lot... on the net anyway... So, why should we hold 16 year olds to a higher standard?
> 
> Your little buddy, Maddie, has called other females on this forum '*****'. So, it is nothing short of hypocritical for her to bitch like a fucking banshee about a 16 year old kid.
Click to expand...


Oh......so because you're an adult insulting people on the 'net it's okay, and people that are under the age of 16 are exempt because they don't know better?

Speaking of barely being able to converse without insulting anyone.........what exactly do you contribute to this board other than snarky comments about people and things you thing are "beneath" you?  That's right.........not a fucking thing.

Go fuck yourself you sperm burping slimy rep whore, you have nothing of value or interest for anyone other than small minded assholes such as yourself.

Fuck off ya goddamn pedant, go please purists.


----------



## RadiomanATL

MERGED!!!


Suh-WEET!


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So??  You have hysterical foul mouthed meltdowns all the time.   Why should you care?  Hypocrite. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there is a difference between calling you a useless blood-sucking tick on the ass of USMB and calling you a butch dyke, Shadow.  One is accurate but nasty; the other is likely not accurate and not relevant and just plain bigotted.
> 
> I hope this little lesson in human dynamics has been helpful to you. Have a lovely Thanksgiving, you twit.
Click to expand...


Keep telling yourself that anyway,if it helps you sleep at night...


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!
> 
> My!
> 
> God!
> 
> This is an outrage! Who the fuck does she think she is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a Caddy anyway. Looks like it. And the tail-light pattern when she steps on the brakes looks like those LED caddy taillights.
Click to expand...


Whatever it is, it's outrageous! Puppies will die, or maybe little furry purry kitties.


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!
> 
> My!
> 
> God!
> 
> This is an outrage! Who the fuck does she think she is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a Caddy anyway. Looks like it. And the tail-light pattern when she steps on the brakes looks like those LED caddy taillights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, it's outrageous! Puppies will die, or maybe little furry purry kitties.
Click to expand...


I'm cool with kittens getting the axe


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is a difference between calling you a useless blood-sucking tick on the ass of USMB and calling you a butch dyke, Shadow.  One is accurate but nasty; the other is likely not accurate and not relevant and just plain bigotted.
> 
> I hope this little lesson in human dynamics has been helpful to you. Have a lovely Thanksgiving, you twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate so much, Maddie??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate whom, Newby?  I am not even angry at Shadow; I bet she really needed to ask me that question.  I like you, despite all our differences.
> 
> I hate the rising tide of bigotry and fake religiosity in US politics, but that's an idea, not a person.
Click to expand...


Sure I did.  You think you must lecture everyone else on internet manners...of which you have none.


----------



## ABikerSailor

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a Caddy anyway. Looks like it. And the tail-light pattern when she steps on the brakes looks like those LED caddy taillights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, it's outrageous! Puppies will die, or maybe little furry purry kitties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm cool with kittens getting the axe
Click to expand...


Why do you hate pussy Radio?


----------



## RadiomanATL

ABikerSailor said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, it's outrageous! Puppies will die, or maybe little furry purry kitties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cool with kittens getting the axe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you hate pussy Radio?
Click to expand...


They stink. And tear shit up. And stink. And are messy. And they stink.


----------



## Trajan

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!
> 
> My!
> 
> God!
> 
> This is an outrage! Who the fuck does she think she is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a Caddy anyway. Looks like it. And the tail-light pattern when she steps on the brakes looks like those LED caddy taillights.
Click to expand...


I see what you did here....


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 16 year old is Willow, Trajan, not Bristol.  This facebook meltdown just happened Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow...right.....I am having a hard time figuring out whats more ridiculous, that you know how old her kids are and what they are up to  (I had to look up bristols age) etc. or you are off on this as if it means anything......whats the point maddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
Click to expand...


That is once again just your hysterical opinion based on rumors and inuendo.  You have no idea what the Palin kids home life is like,or what their relationship is with their parents and other siblings.   And anyway...who made you the "judge" of who can and cannot be "mother of the year".  How very moralistic and intolerant of you....self rightous hag that you are.


----------



## Ravi

Whatever...Palin's kids get a pass because they are kids, but kids that get knocked up out of wedlock are trash...there is so much bullshit on this thread.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Are parenting skills a prerequisite for the job of POTUS, or is this only if the person is female?

Theodore Roosevelt was one of the great Presidents.    As a Parent, he was beyond lame.

James Buchanan didn't ever have Parenting problems, but he was a lousy president.   

George Washington was a great father of the country, but he married a widow with two kids, and never had any of his own.     However, the granddaughter of one of his step sons gained notoriety as the wife of a famous traitor.  

We need to evaluate the candidate for office on competence and ideas.     

From what I have seen, Palin did her work in a competent manner.   And I like her basic ideas.
One can argue that her resignation as Governor was was either selfless surrender of a prize because of the expense Alaska was suffering because of PDS.   Or her chickening out from the constant barrage of PDS.   Or just selling out in order to flog a book.  I would argue the first.   You are, of course, entitled to your mistaken opinion if you disagree.  

Getting bent out of shape because of a 16 year old girls face book screed is more than just a tad unhealthy.


----------



## AquaAthena

Palin overload, for sure...STOP already...


----------



## elvis

AquaAthena said:


> Palin overload, for sure...STOP already...



they can't get enough.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Holy cow...  Isn't it enough to dump on Sarah Palin?  Why do you have to drag her kids into the "I hate Sarah" threads?  You hate her so much you have to hate her kids too?  That's pretty sad...


----------



## Baruch Menachem

elvis said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin overload, for sure...STOP already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they can't get enough.
Click to expand...


I have had my fill
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfGzWntCbxY"]Can't get enough[/ame]


----------



## Granny

Does this mean we should have "open season" on the Obama girls?  They can't be all that perfect.


----------



## AquaAthena

Big Black Dog said:


> Holy cow...  Isn't it enough to dump on Sarah Palin?  Why do you have to drag her kids into the "I hate Sarah" threads?  You hate her so much you have to hate her kids too?  That's pretty sad...



_Hey, I love Sarah Palin and the job she does._ She is spreading herself and clan, too thin, I fear, though. I haven't watched her Alaskan documentary ( reality show? ) OR DWTS, but have seen enough of the Palin lifestyle just surfing channels... I could care less about their lifestyles, but am happy as heck that Sarah is doing a great job stimulating voters...


----------



## Trajan

AquaAthena said:


> but am happy as heck that Sarah is doing a great job stimulating voters...



weeelll she could be doing a uhm ahhh better job of that too...there's a cable Chanel called  Cinemax on cable and well....late at night they play.....


----------



## Samson

Granny said:


> Does this mean we should have "open season" on the Obama girls?  They can't be all that perfect.



Geez.


----------



## USArmyRetired

First we had a liberal who can't take Bristol Palin made it to the finals, takes a shotgun and blows his TV set up and has a police standoff and now we have a White Powder substance sent in a envelope to Bristol at CBS studios. This was likely done by desperate liberals who has now resorted to terrorism to try to threaten Sarah Palin daughters life or possibly kill her. I think it is about time for the Palins to go ahead and get protection since most likely Sarah will run for President. This story is breaking as it happened tonight so stay tuned as more info comes in. 


Emergency at &#039;Dancing With the Stars&#039; Over Powder Substance | TMZ.com


Inside Pulse | Dancing With The Stars Scandal: Bristol Palin&#8217;s Life Threatened By White Powder Substance


----------



## txlonghorn

There's so much hate for the Palins...it's sad really.


----------



## Ozmar

Good.


----------



## USArmyRetired

Ozmar said:


> Good.


Are you wishing death upon Sarah Palins daughter and approve of this substance sent to her?


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> Whatever...Palin's kids get a pass because they are kids, but kids that get knocked up out of wedlock are trash...there is so much bullshit on this thread.


70% of black babies are born out of wedlock.

Racist.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

The whole point of being a decent human being is you don't go there, no matter how bad a jerk off the other guy is.   What makes a jerk off is jerk off behavior, not that you don't agree with him on economic questions.

So open season on 0bama girls is out of the question.

But for those who think it is ok to rap on the Palins, I wish you would crawl back under your rock.


----------



## Madeline

Trajan said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> glass houses, and all that.
> 
> Megan McCain is a know nothing dope grasping for viability, I wouldn't let her walk my dog....so what?
> 
> Chelsea married a hedge fund manager  for god sakes at a multi million dollar wedding.... You don't hear me bashing her dad who RAN for pres. and the other who WAS pres....... ...so what?
> 
> Who has asked you to see her as mom of the year????
> 
> PDS.....thats all I see here maddy,  sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meghan McCain -- who is an adult, not a child.  I dun think Chelsea -- who is also an adult -- got a fair shot at life and I hope she'll be happy in her marriage...and out from under the thumbs of those two sociopaths.
> 
> But let's not be disingenuous here, Trajan.  Palin wraps Motherhood around herself like the American flag and for the exact same reasons.  If she had no kids, she'd have bought some for the sake of her despicable climb to the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are looking for reason to be 'offended' maddy. I think you really have a case of PDS.
> 
> Like your phrase- "despicable climb to the top"...what was so despicable , or the better question is what is different form HER "climb" than say obamas or McCain or bush Clinton et al?
> 
> And at the end of the day,  maddy,  she never made it to the top....she an ex 2 year governor....I agree with Si Modo...you are consumed, you don't even know WHY you hate her because what you have said so far , well me? I just don't see it. .
Click to expand...


About 10 days ago, CNN ran an outtake from a speech Palin gave to some midwest audience...Iowa, I think.  She made enough biblical references to have it qualified as a homily, and the audience was in orgasm.  The implication of her remarks was, the bible foretold her presidency and once installed in office, she will further the goals of every frustrated bully in the Religious Right.

Palin is Jimmy Swaggart on steroids, with the ambition of a Ghengus Khan.  This woman will say or do anything to reach a position of power and God help us all if she succeeds.  She is not a biblical prophecy come to life, but she is Sinclair Lewis':

"When fascism comes to America, it will come wrapped in a flag and waving a cross."

It saddens me that you don't see the threat she represents, Trajan -- but I have no doubt, eventually you will.  This bitch is not subtle.


----------



## Madeline

Baruch Menachem said:


> The whole point of being a decent human being is you don't go there, no matter how bad a jerk off the other guy is.   What makes a jerk off is jerk off behavior, not that you don't agree with him on economic questions.
> 
> So open season on 0bama girls is out of the question.
> 
> But for those who think it is ok to rap on the Palins, I wish you would crawl back under your rock.



Bullshit.  Palin cannot bang on her alleged superior mothering, whore her kids out to the media and then claim they should be "off limits" when something they do in public view disgraces her.  I'm not gonna be silenced by this goofy hide-the-pea routine, Baruch.


----------



## Tank




----------



## Madeline

No one denies these children actually exist, Tank.

Your point?


----------



## Ozmar

USArmyRetired said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wishing death upon Sarah Palins daughter and approve of this substance sent to her?
Click to expand...


Yep, that's totally what I said.


----------



## elvis

merged


----------



## Madeline

Again?  How the hell many threads on the bad conduct of Palin offspring are there?


----------



## Tank

Madeline said:


> No one denies these children actually exist, Tank.
> 
> Your point?


Nice family


----------



## Si modo

Ravi said:


> Whatever...Palin's kids get a pass because they are kids, but kids that get knocked up out of wedlock are trash...there is so much bullshit on this thread.


WTF???  So, if one is pregnant out of wedlock they are trash, eh?

Wow, just wow, ravi.  That's some serious judgmental bullshit from you.


----------



## Madeline

Sheldon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willow...right.....I am having a hard time figuring out whats more ridiculous, that you know how old her kids are and what they are up to  (I had to look up bristols age) etc. or you are off on this as if it means anything......whats the point maddy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair to make a judgment on a teenager being a bigot, and by extension the parent's parenting skills, if--in the middle of an internet spat--the teen calls someone who's ripping on her family a faggot.
> 
> I've seen you throw around the **** slur against some female posters on here, so by your own measure that must mean you're a woman-hating bigot.
> 
> If I remember right, you started another thread awhile back about her kids, in the FZ I think, and you also took the time to make that video about "Palin steak". What you're doing with threads like these is the USMB equivalent of those 501 (C) attack ads that are nothing more than slimy  ad homs that hit outside of politics.
> 
> Bashing a politician's or public figure's family or personal life,  even if their life and family is visible, is the dregs of discourse... if it can even be called that. It's like the rules here; you can go after family if that person brings it up... but even though it's allowed I still think it's tacky and smarmy to go after family anyways. It shows a lack of ammo from the attacker, that they have to stoop to that level.
> 
> If her highly-visible and publicized political views are a threat to this country, go after her politics. But hitting outside of her politics and going after her as a mom says more about what type of person you are than what type of parent she is.
> 
> Self-awareness is for winners, and you're looking the bitter fool with this  Palin obsession. For real. You're the mirror version of USArmyFail when it comes to Palin. Think about it.
Click to expand...


I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........

Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.  

Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.  

Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.

Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.

Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.  

Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.

There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.


----------



## Si modo

Baruch Menachem said:


> Are parenting skills a prerequisite for the job of POTUS, or is this only if the person is female?
> ....


Bingo.

So-called feminist sellouts to partisanship.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Again?  How the hell many threads on the bad conduct of Palin offspring are there?


Damn, are you really THAT clueless?

I suppose some have no grasp of what 'mock' means.


----------



## RadiomanATL

PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER PALIN PALIN PALIN BRISTOL PALIN PALIN PALIN WILLOW PALIN PALIN PALIN TODD PALIN PALIN PALIN TRACK PALIN PALIN PALIN TRIG PALIN PALIN PALIN PIPER


----------



## CMike

MADeline your attempts at justifying your sordid and sick behavior is as equally nauseating as your disgusting hate filled behavior.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Madeline said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair to make a judgment on a teenager being a bigot, and by extension the parent's parenting skills, if--in the middle of an internet spat--the teen calls someone who's ripping on her family a faggot.
> 
> I've seen you throw around the **** slur against some female posters on here, so by your own measure that must mean you're a woman-hating bigot.
> 
> If I remember right, you started another thread awhile back about her kids, in the FZ I think, and you also took the time to make that video about "Palin steak". What you're doing with threads like these is the USMB equivalent of those 501 (C) attack ads that are nothing more than slimy  ad homs that hit outside of politics.
> 
> Bashing a politician's or public figure's family or personal life,  even if their life and family is visible, is the dregs of discourse... if it can even be called that. It's like the rules here; you can go after family if that person brings it up... but even though it's allowed I still think it's tacky and smarmy to go after family anyways. It shows a lack of ammo from the attacker, that they have to stoop to that level.
> 
> If her highly-visible and publicized political views are a threat to this country, go after her politics. But hitting outside of her politics and going after her as a mom says more about what type of person you are than what type of parent she is.
> 
> Self-awareness is for winners, and you're looking the bitter fool with this  Palin obsession. For real. You're the mirror version of USArmyFail when it comes to Palin. Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
Click to expand...


Madeline. I can't stand Palin. But you are obsessed here. Sheldon was 100% correct, you are acting as USArmyRetired's doppelganger.


----------



## CMike

Ravi said:


> Whatever...Palin's kids get a pass because they are kids, but kids that get knocked up out of wedlock are trash...there is so much bullshit on this thread.



Who are you to judge other people's kids rabid?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever...Palin's kids get a pass because they are kids, but kids that get knocked up out of wedlock are trash...there is so much bullshit on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???  So, if one is pregnant out of wedlock they are trash, eh?
> 
> Wow, just wow, ravi.  That's some serious judgmental bullshit from you.
Click to expand...


No, Ravi was paraphrasing what she says people are saying in this thread.


----------



## Si modo

RadiomanATL said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever...Palin's kids get a pass because they are kids, but kids that get knocked up out of wedlock are trash...there is so much bullshit on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???  So, if one is pregnant out of wedlock they are trash, eh?
> 
> Wow, just wow, ravi.  That's some serious judgmental bullshit from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Ravi was paraphrasing what she says people are saying in this thread.
Click to expand...

Oh.  Thanks.  I guess I missed those folks saying that.  Apparently ravi saw it, though.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Si modo said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???  So, if one is pregnant out of wedlock they are trash, eh?
> 
> Wow, just wow, ravi.  That's some serious judgmental bullshit from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Ravi was paraphrasing what she says people are saying in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  Thanks.  I guess I missed those folks saying that.  Apparently ravi saw it, though.
Click to expand...


I have no idea if Ravi is correct or not. I don't care enough to wade into this pool of derangement to find out. I'm going to stick to the sidelines and mock.


----------



## Si modo

RadiomanATL said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Ravi was paraphrasing what she says people are saying in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  Thanks.  I guess I missed those folks saying that.  Apparently ravi saw it, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea if Ravi is correct or not. I don't care enough to wade into this pool of derangement to find out. I'm going to stick to the sidelines and mock.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't know, either.  Same here, not going to put the waders on and go through it.

Good thread you started, though.    Most got it.

Funny, I learn more about Palin in this sort of crap than I ever had any desire to learn.  (Same phenomenon with Limbaugh, too.)


----------



## Granny

Baruch Menachem said:


> The whole point of being a decent human being is you don't go there, no matter how bad a jerk off the other guy is.   What makes a jerk off is jerk off behavior, not that you don't agree with him on economic questions.
> 
> So open season on 0bama girls is out of the question.
> 
> But for those who think it is ok to rap on the Palins, I wish you would crawl back under your rock.



I'm only saying that Sarah Palin and her family get absolutely vile insults, accusations, contemptuous slamming on a daily basis from Dems, feminists, leftists, etc. - if the same thing were done to the Obama girls there would be an ungodly uproar from the left.

I don't see that happening to the Obama girls.  Should it happen?  No.  Maybe it all boils down to a lack of character in the antagonists.  

If Sarah Palin had embraced the hard feminist doctrine and political views - she would have been adored.  But she represents everything that feminists despise in a real woman.

If Sarah Palin had just done the right thing and aborted that useless little shit of a kid, she would have been applauded. But she's got the damned kid and that's a very sore point.

Bristol Palin is not the first teenager to get pregnant and have a child out of wedlock but she's a slut, a wanton whore, and has a negligent, despicable mother for allowing it to happen.  Half the adored, fawned over women of Hollywood sleep with any man that comes down the pike and have children out of wedlock and it's celebrated.

There's a hell of a double standard when it comes to right and wrong.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Si modo said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  Thanks.  I guess I missed those folks saying that.  Apparently ravi saw it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea if Ravi is correct or not. I don't care enough to wade into this pool of derangement to find out. I'm going to stick to the sidelines and mock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't know, either.  Same here, not going to put the waders on and go through it.
> 
> Good thread you started, though.    Most got it.
> 
> Funny, I learn more about Palin in this sort of crap than I ever had any desire to learn.  (Same phenomenon with Limbaugh, too.)
Click to expand...


I'm tempted to start more Palin children threads, but I don't want to taunt the happy fun balls.


----------



## Madeline

RadiomanATL said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair to make a judgment on a teenager being a bigot, and by extension the parent's parenting skills, if--in the middle of an internet spat--the teen calls someone who's ripping on her family a faggot.
> 
> I've seen you throw around the **** slur against some female posters on here, so by your own measure that must mean you're a woman-hating bigot.
> 
> If I remember right, you started another thread awhile back about her kids, in the FZ I think, and you also took the time to make that video about "Palin steak". What you're doing with threads like these is the USMB equivalent of those 501 (C) attack ads that are nothing more than slimy  ad homs that hit outside of politics.
> 
> Bashing a politician's or public figure's family or personal life,  even if their life and family is visible, is the dregs of discourse... if it can even be called that. It's like the rules here; you can go after family if that person brings it up... but even though it's allowed I still think it's tacky and smarmy to go after family anyways. It shows a lack of ammo from the attacker, that they have to stoop to that level.
> 
> If her highly-visible and publicized political views are a threat to this country, go after her politics. But hitting outside of her politics and going after her as a mom says more about what type of person you are than what type of parent she is.
> 
> Self-awareness is for winners, and you're looking the bitter fool with this  Palin obsession. For real. You're the mirror version of USArmyFail when it comes to Palin. Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Madeline. I can't stand Palin. But you are obsessed here. Sheldon was 100% correct, you are acting as USArmyRetired's doppelganger.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry you see things this way, Radio.  I like you and value your opinion -- but all you Palin apologists are 100% wrong IMO.  Mark my words....her campaign for POTUS, successful or not, will rip this country in two because of the rhetoric she will use.

She's no country fair buffoon...she's Joe McCarthy is a skirt.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea if Ravi is correct or not. I don't care enough to wade into this pool of derangement to find out. I'm going to stick to the sidelines and mock.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't know, either.  Same here, not going to put the waders on and go through it.
> 
> Good thread you started, though.    Most got it.
> 
> Funny, I learn more about Palin in this sort of crap than I ever had any desire to learn.  (Same phenomenon with Limbaugh, too.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to start more Palin children threads, but I don't want to taunt the happy fun balls.
Click to expand...


We could have a 'Palin Forum' with a sub forum for each family member. That would be nice.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't know, either.  Same here, not going to put the waders on and go through it.
> 
> Good thread you started, though.    Most got it.
> 
> Funny, I learn more about Palin in this sort of crap than I ever had any desire to learn.  (Same phenomenon with Limbaugh, too.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to start more Palin children threads, but I don't want to taunt the happy fun balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could have a 'Palin Forum' with a sub forum for each family member. That would be nice.
Click to expand...

Oh joy.

A better way to arrange that would be to give USarmyret, Madeline, Sinatra, and whoever the other obsessive is each a subforum, perhaps.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Madeline said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline. I can't stand Palin. But you are obsessed here. Sheldon was 100% correct, you are acting as USArmyRetired's doppelganger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you see things this way, Radio.  I like you and value your opinion -- but all you Palin apologists are 100% wrong IMO.  Mark my words....her campaign for POTUS, successful or not, will rip this country in two because of the rhetoric she will use.
> 
> She's no country fair buffoon...she's Joe McCarthy is a skirt.
Click to expand...


I'm a Palin apologist?

Madeline, you are deranged on this one. I promise you.


----------



## Si modo

RadiomanATL said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline. I can't stand Palin. But you are obsessed here. Sheldon was 100% correct, you are acting as USArmyRetired's doppelganger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you see things this way, Radio.  I like you and value your opinion -- but all you Palin apologists are 100% wrong IMO.  Mark my words....her campaign for POTUS, successful or not, will rip this country in two because of the rhetoric she will use.
> 
> She's no country fair buffoon...she's Joe McCarthy is a skirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Palin apologist?
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Pretty funny shit, eh?

But, the strawman IS Madeline's forte (only it's not purposeful when she consistently does it); and grasping reality is not.  Stunning.


----------



## Madeline

Granny said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point of being a decent human being is you don't go there, no matter how bad a jerk off the other guy is.   What makes a jerk off is jerk off behavior, not that you don't agree with him on economic questions.
> 
> So open season on 0bama girls is out of the question.
> 
> But for those who think it is ok to rap on the Palins, I wish you would crawl back under your rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only saying that Sarah Palin and her family get absolutely vile insults, accusations, contemptuous slamming on a daily basis from Dems, feminists, leftists, etc. - if the same thing were done to the Obama girls there would be an ungodly uproar from the left.
> 
> I don't see that happening to the Obama girls.  Should it happen?  No.  Maybe it all boils down to a lack of character in the antagonists.
> 
> If Sarah Palin had embraced the hard feminist doctrine and political views - she would have been adored.  But she represents everything that feminists despise in a real woman.
> 
> If Sarah Palin had just done the right thing and aborted that useless little shit of a kid, she would have been applauded. But she's got the damned kid and that's a very sore point.
> 
> Bristol Palin is not the first teenager to get pregnant and have a child out of wedlock but she's a slut, a wanton whore, and has a negligent, despicable mother for allowing it to happen.  Half the adored, fawned over women of Hollywood sleep with any man that comes down the pike and have children out of wedlock and it's celebrated.
> 
> There's a hell of a double standard when it comes to right and wrong.
Click to expand...


No one I know of has judged Bristol for getting pregnant.  I have and do judge Sarah Palin an unfit mother on various bases, none of which would be worth mentioning if she did not run around declaring herself to be Mother of The Year as she "uncampaigns" for POTUS, Granny.

I have never said nor read any comment to the effect that she had no right to have that baby.  What I did say was getting pregnant for the fifth time in your forties is irresponsible and that abandoning a special needs infant to caretakers so you can pursue "loftier ambitions" is bad parenting.  Again, her crappy parenting is not relevant except she is a public figure, wants to fuck up my nation and is seeking office in this sleazy, sub rosa way of hers in part by banging on her credentials as a mom.


----------



## CMike

You truely are a fucked up bitch.
You can not defend your sleazy behavior.


----------



## CMike

How Sarah Palin or anyone else manages their kids is none of your fucking business as long as they are doing it legally.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline. I can't stand Palin. But you are obsessed here. Sheldon was 100% correct, you are acting as USArmyRetired's doppelganger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you see things this way, Radio.  I like you and value your opinion -- but all you Palin apologists are 100% wrong IMO.  Mark my words....her campaign for POTUS, successful or not, will rip this country in two because of the rhetoric she will use.
> 
> She's no country fair buffoon...she's Joe McCarthy is a skirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Palin apologist?
> 
> Madeline, you are deranged on this one. I promise you.
Click to expand...


This is exactly what she did with me... on the Thomas thread. If you don't agree with her, you are an 'apologist' or a 'defender' of the opposite viewpoint. The woman is an idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point of being a decent human being is you don't go there, no matter how bad a jerk off the other guy is.   What makes a jerk off is jerk off behavior, not that you don't agree with him on economic questions.
> 
> So open season on 0bama girls is out of the question.
> 
> But for those who think it is ok to rap on the Palins, I wish you would crawl back under your rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only saying that Sarah Palin and her family get absolutely vile insults, accusations, contemptuous slamming on a daily basis from Dems, feminists, leftists, etc. - if the same thing were done to the Obama girls there would be an ungodly uproar from the left.
> 
> I don't see that happening to the Obama girls.  Should it happen?  No.  Maybe it all boils down to a lack of character in the antagonists.
> 
> If Sarah Palin had embraced the hard feminist doctrine and political views - she would have been adored.  But she represents everything that feminists despise in a real woman.
> 
> If Sarah Palin had just done the right thing and aborted that useless little shit of a kid, she would have been applauded. But she's got the damned kid and that's a very sore point.
> 
> Bristol Palin is not the first teenager to get pregnant and have a child out of wedlock but she's a slut, a wanton whore, and has a negligent, despicable mother for allowing it to happen.  Half the adored, fawned over women of Hollywood sleep with any man that comes down the pike and have children out of wedlock and it's celebrated.
> 
> There's a hell of a double standard when it comes to right and wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one I know of has judged Bristol for getting pregnant.  I have and do judge Sarah Palin an unfit mother on various bases, none of which would be worth mentioning if she did not run around declaring herself to be Mother of The Year as she "uncampaigns" for POTUS, Granny.
> 
> I have never said nor read any comment to the effect that she had no right to have that baby.  What I did say was getting pregnant for the fifth time in your forties is irresponsible and that abandoning a special needs infant to caretakers so you can pursue "loftier ambitions" is bad parenting.  Again, her crappy parenting is not relevant except she is a public figure, wants to fuck up my nation and is seeking office in this sleazy, sub rosa way of hers in part by banging on her credentials as a mom.
Click to expand...


You should learn to differentiate between your opinion and fact. 

Fact: Lots of women choose to have children in their forties. It is no one else's business. 

Fact: Downs Syndrome is not that big a deal. 

Fact: Millions of women choose to work and bring up children at the same time. 

All of these 'issues' are ones you have created to justify your manic hatred of a woman who you disagree with politically. Idiot.


----------



## G.T.

Well, downs syndrome not being a big deal can pretty much be downgraded to opinion.


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair to make a judgment on a teenager being a bigot, and by extension the parent's parenting skills, if--in the middle of an internet spat--the teen calls someone who's ripping on her family a faggot.
> 
> I've seen you throw around the **** slur against some female posters on here, so by your own measure that must mean you're a woman-hating bigot.
> 
> If I remember right, you started another thread awhile back about her kids, in the FZ I think, and you also took the time to make that video about "Palin steak". What you're doing with threads like these is the USMB equivalent of those 501 (C) attack ads that are nothing more than slimy  ad homs that hit outside of politics.
> 
> Bashing a politician's or public figure's family or personal life,  even if their life and family is visible, is the dregs of discourse... if it can even be called that. It's like the rules here; you can go after family if that person brings it up... but even though it's allowed I still think it's tacky and smarmy to go after family anyways. It shows a lack of ammo from the attacker, that they have to stoop to that level.
> 
> If her highly-visible and publicized political views are a threat to this country, go after her politics. But hitting outside of her politics and going after her as a mom says more about what type of person you are than what type of parent she is.
> 
> Self-awareness is for winners, and you're looking the bitter fool with this  Palin obsession. For real. You're the mirror version of USArmyFail when it comes to Palin. Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
Click to expand...


Holy shit, you can feel the hate oozing out of our computers.
sheesh, so much hate can't be good for you.


----------



## California Girl

G.T. said:


> Well, downs syndrome not being a big deal can pretty much be downgraded to opinion.



I have two family members with Downs. It isn't that big a deal. They both manage perfectly fine. Of course, with everything, there are degrees of Downs, but, generally speaking, these kids do fine.


----------



## G.T.

California Girl said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, downs syndrome not being a big deal can pretty much be downgraded to opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two family members with Downs. It isn't that big a deal. They both manage perfectly fine. Of course, with everything, there are degrees of Downs, but, generally speaking, these kids do fine.
Click to expand...


Right, being that there are degress of downs would make that an opinion. I also have Family members. It's not a simple thing, the sisters require 100% of the time supervision. That's not easy.


----------



## California Girl

G.T. said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, downs syndrome not being a big deal can pretty much be downgraded to opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two family members with Downs. It isn't that big a deal. They both manage perfectly fine. Of course, with everything, there are degrees of Downs, but, generally speaking, these kids do fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, being that there are degress of downs would make that an opinion. I also have Family members. It's not a simple thing, the sisters require 100% of the time supervision. That's not easy.
Click to expand...


But Maddie is criticizing Palin for having given birth to a Downs Syndrome child. Personally, I find that incredibly offensive and breathtakingly stupid. Who the hell is she to decide who should be born and who should not? 

It's Maddie's continuous double standard that I find intolerable. Poor minorities who have kids out of wedlock, at 17... That's fine... We should do everything we can to help them... Bristol Palin does it and the whole family should be condemned. 16 year old kids mouth off on social networking sites all the time... but this one is Willow Palin... so again, it's a huge issue. Sarah Palin has a Downs Syndrome kid and that makes her a bad person - she dared to give birth to an 'imperfect' human being.

I'm amazed that anyone can defend Maddie's continual ranting hatred of anyone she disagrees with. 

I bet if someone criticized one of the Obama kids, it would be a whole different story.


----------



## boedicca

Madeline said:


> I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?
> 
> And I thought *I*  hated Palin......





He's an excellent Poster Loon for all of the PDS whackjobs.


----------



## Ravi

California Girl said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two family members with Downs. It isn't that big a deal. They both manage perfectly fine. Of course, with everything, there are degrees of Downs, but, generally speaking, these kids do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, being that there are degress of downs would make that an opinion. I also have Family members. It's not a simple thing, the sisters require 100% of the time supervision. That's not easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But Maddie is criticizing Palin for having given birth to a Downs Syndrome child.* Personally, I find that incredibly offensive and breathtakingly stupid. Who the hell is she to decide who should be born and who should not?
> 
> It's Maddie's continuous double standard that I find intolerable. Poor minorities who have kids out of wedlock, at 17... That's fine... We should do everything we can to help them... Bristol Palin does it and the whole family should be condemned. 16 year old kids mouth off on social networking sites all the time... but this one is Willow Palin... so again, it's a huge issue. Sarah Palin has a Downs Syndrome kid and that makes her a bad person - she dared to give birth to an 'imperfect' human being.
> 
> I'm amazed that anyone can defend Maddie's continual ranting hatred of anyone she disagrees with.
> 
> I bet if someone criticized one of the Obama kids, it would be a whole different story.
Click to expand...

Where did she do that...I recall her criticizing Palin for not staying home with her retarded child but not what you are claiming.


----------



## Shadow

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, being that there are degress of downs would make that an opinion. I also have Family members. It's not a simple thing, the sisters require 100% of the time supervision. That's not easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But Maddie is criticizing Palin for having given birth to a Downs Syndrome child.* Personally, I find that incredibly offensive and breathtakingly stupid. Who the hell is she to decide who should be born and who should not?
> 
> It's Maddie's continuous double standard that I find intolerable. Poor minorities who have kids out of wedlock, at 17... That's fine... We should do everything we can to help them... Bristol Palin does it and the whole family should be condemned. 16 year old kids mouth off on social networking sites all the time... but this one is Willow Palin... so again, it's a huge issue. Sarah Palin has a Downs Syndrome kid and that makes her a bad person - she dared to give birth to an 'imperfect' human being.
> 
> I'm amazed that anyone can defend Maddie's continual ranting hatred of anyone she disagrees with.
> 
> I bet if someone criticized one of the Obama kids, it would be a whole different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did she do that...I recall her criticizing Palin for not staying home with her retarded child but not what you are claiming.
Click to expand...


She argued that very point in another thread...for pages...before it got shut down and deleted.


----------



## Ravi

Shadow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But Maddie is criticizing Palin for having given birth to a Downs Syndrome child.* Personally, I find that incredibly offensive and breathtakingly stupid. Who the hell is she to decide who should be born and who should not?
> 
> It's Maddie's continuous double standard that I find intolerable. Poor minorities who have kids out of wedlock, at 17... That's fine... We should do everything we can to help them... Bristol Palin does it and the whole family should be condemned. 16 year old kids mouth off on social networking sites all the time... but this one is Willow Palin... so again, it's a huge issue. Sarah Palin has a Downs Syndrome kid and that makes her a bad person - she dared to give birth to an 'imperfect' human being.
> 
> I'm amazed that anyone can defend Maddie's continual ranting hatred of anyone she disagrees with.
> 
> I bet if someone criticized one of the Obama kids, it would be a whole different story.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did she do that...I recall her criticizing Palin for not staying home with her retarded child but not what you are claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She argued that very point in another thread...for pages...before it got shut down and deleted.
Click to expand...

I don't think so...she didn't say what CG is claiming though I know a lot of the rightwingloons claimed she did.


----------



## Si modo

Stephanie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair to make a judgment on a teenager being a bigot, and by extension the parent's parenting skills, if--in the middle of an internet spat--the teen calls someone who's ripping on her family a faggot.
> 
> I've seen you throw around the **** slur against some female posters on here, so by your own measure that must mean you're a woman-hating bigot.
> 
> If I remember right, you started another thread awhile back about her kids, in the FZ I think, and you also took the time to make that video about "Palin steak". What you're doing with threads like these is the USMB equivalent of those 501 (C) attack ads that are nothing more than slimy  ad homs that hit outside of politics.
> 
> Bashing a politician's or public figure's family or personal life,  even if their life and family is visible, is the dregs of discourse... if it can even be called that. It's like the rules here; you can go after family if that person brings it up... but even though it's allowed I still think it's tacky and smarmy to go after family anyways. It shows a lack of ammo from the attacker, that they have to stoop to that level.
> 
> If her highly-visible and publicized political views are a threat to this country, go after her politics. But hitting outside of her politics and going after her as a mom says more about what type of person you are than what type of parent she is.
> 
> Self-awareness is for winners, and you're looking the bitter fool with this  Palin obsession. For real. You're the mirror version of USArmyFail when it comes to Palin. Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, you can feel the hate oozing out of our computers.
> sheesh, so much hate can't be good for you.
Click to expand...

The Madster is a hater; that's what she does best.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Madeline said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point of being a decent human being is you don't go there, no matter how bad a jerk off the other guy is.   What makes a jerk off is jerk off behavior, not that you don't agree with him on economic questions.
> 
> So open season on 0bama girls is out of the question.
> 
> But for those who think it is ok to rap on the Palins, I wish you would crawl back under your rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Palin cannot bang on her alleged superior mothering, whore her kids out to the media and then claim they should be "off limits" when something they do in public view disgraces her.  I'm not gonna be silenced by this goofy hide-the-pea routine, Baruch.
Click to expand...

What matters in this life is not the behavior of others, but one's own behavior.

I don't buy into the notion she is doing this, but even if she were, you don't race her to the bottom.


----------



## Si modo

Ravi said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did she do that...I recall her criticizing Palin for not staying home with her retarded child but not what you are claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She argued that very point in another thread...for pages...before it got shut down and deleted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so...she didn't say what CG is claiming though I know a lot of the rightwingloons claimed she did.
Click to expand...

Let's put it this way:  When I asked her a direct question if women who intend on having unprotected sex (with their husbands or otherwise) after the age of 35 should be forced to use BC and/or sterilized if they also intend on continuing to work, she responded in the affirmative.

Fuck that sort of authoritarianism.

(Looking for her post but I can't find the thread, even.)


----------



## Stephanie

Si modo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, you can feel the hate oozing out of our computers.
> sheesh, so much hate can't be good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Madster is a hater; that's what she does best.
Click to expand...


what's more amazing, is she doesn't just HATE Palin, she goes AFTER HER CHILDREN as well..
that is a TRUE HATER, very sad and pathetic.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did she do that...I recall her criticizing Palin for not staying home with her retarded child but not what you are claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She argued that very point in another thread...for pages...before it got shut down and deleted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so...she didn't say what CG is claiming though I know a lot of the rightwingloons claimed she did.
Click to expand...


In this thread, she claimed that having a child in your forties is "irresponsible". For what reason is it irresponsible, unless it is because the risk of having a Downs Syndrome baby increases significantly at that age? What other reason does one have for calling a 40+ Mom irresponsible?


----------



## Si modo

Stephanie said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, you can feel the hate oozing out of our computers.
> sheesh, so much hate can't be good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> The Madster is a hater; that's what she does best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's more amazing, is she doesn't just HATE Palin, she goes AFTER HER CHILDREN as well..
> that is a TRUE HATER, very sad and pathetic.
Click to expand...

Yup.  Pretty sick.


----------



## FlyingReganite

Madeline said:


> Do you plan to insert useless sexual references into every thread on Palin between now and November, 2011?



I'm guessing that if another stupid fucking thread like this one shows up, then yes.

Someone catch their son sucking cock again?


----------



## Shadow

Ravi said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did she do that...I recall her criticizing Palin for not staying home with her retarded child but not what you are claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She argued that very point in another thread...for pages...before it got shut down and deleted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so...she didn't say what CG is claiming though I know a lot of the rightwingloons claimed she did.
Click to expand...


Yes she did.  She ranted for pages and pages that Palin was a bad mother for "being so irresponsible" That she brought a downs baby into the world. Either by not aborting...or by having the nerve to get pregnant in her forties.


----------



## Shadow

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> She argued that very point in another thread...for pages...before it got shut down and deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so...she didn't say what CG is claiming though I know a lot of the rightwingloons claimed she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's put it this way:  When I asked her a direct question if women who intend on having unprotected sex (with their husbands or otherwise) after the age of 35 should be forced to use BC and/or sterilized if they also intend on continuing to work, she responded in the affirmative.
> 
> Fuck that sort of authoritarianism.
> 
> (Looking for her post but I can't find the thread, even.)
Click to expand...


It got shut down and deleted.


----------



## Si modo

Shadow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so...she didn't say what CG is claiming though I know a lot of the rightwingloons claimed she did.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way:  When I asked her a direct question if women who intend on having unprotected sex (with their husbands or otherwise) after the age of 35 should be forced to use BC and/or sterilized if they also intend on continuing to work, she responded in the affirmative.
> 
> Fuck that sort of authoritarianism.
> 
> (Looking for her post but I can't find the thread, even.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got shut down and deleted.
Click to expand...

Dammit.

Thanks for the info.

Lucky for the Madster, though.  Maybe she'll have that same luck with this disaster, too.


----------



## Ravi

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> She argued that very point in another thread...for pages...before it got shut down and deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so...she didn't say what CG is claiming though I know a lot of the rightwingloons claimed she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's put it this way:  When I asked her a direct question if women who intend on having unprotected sex (with their husbands or otherwise) after the age of 35 should be forced to use BC and/or sterilized if they also intend on continuing to work, she responded in the affirmative.
> 
> Fuck that sort of authoritarianism.
> 
> (Looking for her post but I can't find the thread, even.)
Click to expand...

The thread is still on google cache and I found nothing to that effect.


----------



## Si modo

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so...she didn't say what CG is claiming though I know a lot of the rightwingloons claimed she did.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way:  When I asked her a direct question if women who intend on having unprotected sex (with their husbands or otherwise) after the age of 35 should be forced to use BC and/or sterilized if they also intend on continuing to work, she responded in the affirmative.
> 
> Fuck that sort of authoritarianism.
> 
> (Looking for her post but I can't find the thread, even.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is still on google cache and I found nothing to that effect.
Click to expand...

Give me the link, then.  I will find it.

I have an excellent memory.


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm waiting for Maddie to drag out some evidence that Sarah Palin is any sort of racist.

For God's sakes, she's married to an enrolled tribal member, last I heard.


----------



## Synthaholic

Would anyone expect decent behaviour from Poor Sarah's kids?


----------



## Ravi

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way:  When I asked her a direct question if women who intend on having unprotected sex (with their husbands or otherwise) after the age of 35 should be forced to use BC and/or sterilized if they also intend on continuing to work, she responded in the affirmative.
> 
> Fuck that sort of authoritarianism.
> 
> (Looking for her post but I can't find the thread, even.)
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is still on google cache and I found nothing to that effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me the link, then.  I will find it.
> 
> I have an excellent memory.
Click to expand...

Google this @ site:usmessageboard.com 
*Sarah Palin's Sacred Baby Syndrome*


Alternatively you can google some keywords from your post and find it...but I tried that and found nothing.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Bunch of faggots in this thread.


----------



## elvis

RadiomanATL said:


> Bunch of faggots in this thread.


----------



## RadiomanATL

elvis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of faggots in this thread.
Click to expand...


OK, buncha faggots and one Zoso.


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noBpYOKF0J8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noBpYOKF0J8[/ame]


----------



## elvis

RadiomanATL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noBpYOKF0J8



all we need is for Carl Weathers to go into politics.  then we'd have the predator tri-fecto.


----------



## Synthaholic

elvis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noBpYOKF0J8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all we need is for Carl Weathers to go into politics.  then we'd have the predator tri-fecto.
Click to expand...

I would rather the Predator go into politics.  As a far-Left Liberal.  The debates would be awesome!


----------



## RadiomanATL

elvis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noBpYOKF0J8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all we need is for Carl Weathers to go into politics.  then we'd have the predator tri-fecto.
Click to expand...


We already have the trifecta.



Arnold, Jesse.....and Sonny:



> Landham was born in Canton, Georgia. He is a descendant of the Cherokee and Seminole nations.
> 
> In 2003, Landham ran in the Republican Party primary election for the post of Governor of Kentucky, hoping to repeat the success of his Predator castmates Minnesota Governor Jesse Ventura and California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger. He based his candidacy on opposition to an amendment which endorsed the Kentucky Family Court, saying his bad experiences at the hands of the family court had convinced him that it was run for the benefit of lawyers rather than families or children. He was unsuccessful in gaining the party's nomination. He ran briefly as an independent candidate, but withdrew on June 18, and endorsed the Republican slate.
> 
> In January 2004, Landham announced his candidacy for the 27th State Senate District of Kentucky.
> 
> In 2005, Landham spoke at a Council of Conservative Citizens convention. Landham has also appeared on the CofCC-affiliated radio show, The Political Cesspool.
> 
> In the Spring of 2006, Landham also accepted a bid as an honorary member of Alpha Sigma Phi, Beta Chi Chapter at American University.
> 
> On September 19, 2006, Landham was injured in a four-car accident in Ashland, Kentucky.[4]
> 
> On June 25, 2008, Landham announced his candidacy for the U.S. Senate seat currently held by Mitch McConnell on the Libertarian line.[5] The same day Landham called for genocide against Arabs and referred to them as "ragheads". His comments were made on the political radio show the Weekly Filibuster.[6] Three days later, on June 28, the Kentucky Libertarians voted unanimously to withdraw Landham's nomination, citing his comments were not in keeping with the party's platform and values.[7]



Sonny Landham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He's a loon who didn't win, but he is in politics.


----------



## CMike

Faggots.


----------



## elvis

RadiomanATL said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noBpYOKF0J8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all we need is for Carl Weathers to go into politics.  then we'd have the predator tri-fecto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already have the trifecta.
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold, Jesse.....and Sonny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landham was born in Canton, Georgia. He is a descendant of the Cherokee and Seminole nations.
> 
> In 2003, Landham ran in the Republican Party primary election for the post of Governor of Kentucky, hoping to repeat the success of his Predator castmates Minnesota Governor Jesse Ventura and California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger. He based his candidacy on opposition to an amendment which endorsed the Kentucky Family Court, saying his bad experiences at the hands of the family court had convinced him that it was run for the benefit of lawyers rather than families or children. He was unsuccessful in gaining the party's nomination. He ran briefly as an independent candidate, but withdrew on June 18, and endorsed the Republican slate.
> 
> In January 2004, Landham announced his candidacy for the 27th State Senate District of Kentucky.
> 
> In 2005, Landham spoke at a Council of Conservative Citizens convention. Landham has also appeared on the CofCC-affiliated radio show, The Political Cesspool.
> 
> In the Spring of 2006, Landham also accepted a bid as an honorary member of Alpha Sigma Phi, Beta Chi Chapter at American University.
> 
> On September 19, 2006, Landham was injured in a four-car accident in Ashland, Kentucky.[4]
> 
> On June 25, 2008, Landham announced his candidacy for the U.S. Senate seat currently held by Mitch McConnell on the Libertarian line.[5] The same day Landham called for genocide against Arabs and referred to them as "ragheads". His comments were made on the political radio show the Weekly Filibuster.[6] Three days later, on June 28, the Kentucky Libertarians voted unanimously to withdraw Landham's nomination, citing his comments were not in keeping with the party's platform and values.[7]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sonny Landham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He's a loon who didn't win, but he is in politics.
Click to expand...


i remember him in 48 hours as well.  Billy Bear??


----------



## RadiomanATL

elvis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> all we need is for Carl Weathers to go into politics.  then we'd have the predator tri-fecto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have the trifecta.
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold, Jesse.....and Sonny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landham was born in Canton, Georgia. He is a descendant of the Cherokee and Seminole nations.
> 
> In 2003, Landham ran in the Republican Party primary election for the post of Governor of Kentucky, hoping to repeat the success of his Predator castmates Minnesota Governor Jesse Ventura and California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger. He based his candidacy on opposition to an amendment which endorsed the Kentucky Family Court, saying his bad experiences at the hands of the family court had convinced him that it was run for the benefit of lawyers rather than families or children. He was unsuccessful in gaining the party's nomination. He ran briefly as an independent candidate, but withdrew on June 18, and endorsed the Republican slate.
> 
> In January 2004, Landham announced his candidacy for the 27th State Senate District of Kentucky.
> 
> In 2005, Landham spoke at a Council of Conservative Citizens convention. Landham has also appeared on the CofCC-affiliated radio show, The Political Cesspool.
> 
> In the Spring of 2006, Landham also accepted a bid as an honorary member of Alpha Sigma Phi, Beta Chi Chapter at American University.
> 
> On September 19, 2006, Landham was injured in a four-car accident in Ashland, Kentucky.[4]
> 
> On June 25, 2008, Landham announced his candidacy for the U.S. Senate seat currently held by Mitch McConnell on the Libertarian line.[5] The same day Landham called for genocide against Arabs and referred to them as "ragheads". His comments were made on the political radio show the Weekly Filibuster.[6] Three days later, on June 28, the Kentucky Libertarians voted unanimously to withdraw Landham's nomination, citing his comments were not in keeping with the party's platform and values.[7]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sonny Landham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He's a loon who didn't win, but he is in politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember him in 48 hours as well.  Billy Bear??
Click to expand...


I never saw that one. I dunno.


----------



## AllieBaba

Still waiting for evidence that Palin's racist, given her Indian hubby and kids.

Or that Willow is anything but a dumb teenager who wrote something goofy on her facebook. Which wasn't even an attack on faggots, but an attack on the pigs who attack her family.


----------



## Madeline

boedicca said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?
> 
> And I thought *I*  hated Palin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an excellent Poster Loon for all of the PDS whackjobs.
Click to expand...


Whatever he is, what a sad end to what most likely was a law abiding life of dignity and hard work.  He reminds me of this fuckwhit.....

Muslim woman was cursed and spat on in Walmart | Islamophobia Today eNewspaper

There is something desperate in US politics these days I have not seen since the 1960's.  The level of anger and hysteria among decent people -- especially mature folks -- is breath-taking.


----------



## Madeline

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so...she didn't say what CG is claiming though I know a lot of the rightwingloons claimed she did.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way:  When I asked her a direct question if women who intend on having unprotected sex (with their husbands or otherwise) after the age of 35 should be forced to use BC and/or sterilized if they also intend on continuing to work, she responded in the affirmative.
> 
> Fuck that sort of authoritarianism.
> 
> (Looking for her post but I can't find the thread, even.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is still on google cache and I found nothing to that effect.
Click to expand...


Can you please PM me the URL, Ravi?  

Thankies, miss.


----------



## Madeline

AllieBaba said:


> I'm waiting for Maddie to drag out some evidence that Sarah Palin is any sort of racist.
> 
> For God's sakes, she's married to an enrolled tribal member, last I heard.



Yes, true.  Todd Palin's family has some Native blood and are entitled to certain benefits because of it.  I dun think this qualifies her as a friend to Native peoples or to any people of color, and it doesn't immunize her from criticism for the racial rhetoric she spews.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, Palin was ELECTED Governor of Alaska with a 80% approval rating.

so I'd say that *INCLUDES the native population* up there.

but hey, spin spin spin the shit out of things.


----------



## Madeline

Stephanie said:


> LOL, Palin was ELECTED Governor of Alaska with a 80% approval rating.
> 
> so I'd say that *INCLUDES the native population* up there.
> 
> but hey, spin spin spin the shit out of things.



So what?  Does this immunize her from criticism for her racist attacks on the Obamas?  Does it suggest to you she'd be a friend to the Cherokee or any other tribe in the lower 48?

Your reasoning seems to be more or less that Sarah Palin is the third rail of the 2012 POTUS race and no one can touch her for fear of being slammed.

Fuck that, Stephanie.  Build her up into a sacred cow if you like....to me, she's just a cow.


----------



## elvis

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Palin was ELECTED Governor of Alaska with a 80% approval rating.
> 
> so I'd say that *INCLUDES the native population* up there.
> 
> but hey, spin spin spin the shit out of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Does this immunize her from criticism for her racist attacks on the Obamas?  Does it suggest to you she'd be a friend to the Cherokee or any other tribe in the lower 48?
> 
> Your reasoning seems to be more or less that Sarah Palin is the third rail of the 2012 POTUS race and no one can touch her for fear of being slammed.
> 
> Fuck that, Stephanie.  Build her up into a sacred cow if you like....to me, she's just a cow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Palin was ELECTED Governor of Alaska with a 80% approval rating.
> 
> so I'd say that *INCLUDES the native population* up there.
> 
> but hey, spin spin spin the shit out of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Does this immunize her from criticism for her racist attacks on the Obamas?  Does it suggest to you she'd be a friend to the Cherokee or any other tribe in the lower 48?
> 
> Your reasoning seems to be more or less that Sarah Palin is the third rail of the 2012 POTUS race and no one can touch her for fear of being slammed.
> 
> Fuck that, Stephanie.  Build her up into a sacred cow if you like....to me, she's just a cow.
Click to expand...


you can SLAM PALIN all you want, but your OBSSEVIE hate and anger towards her are way over the top. just look in ANY thread that is posted about Palin, hell, look in this one ALONE..attacking her children even.
 maybe you seek help for it, eh.
sheeesh


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Palin was ELECTED Governor of Alaska with a 80% approval rating.
> 
> so I'd say that *INCLUDES the native population* up there.
> 
> but hey, spin spin spin the shit out of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Does this immunize her from criticism for her racist attacks on the Obamas?  Does it suggest to you she'd be a friend to the Cherokee or any other tribe in the lower 48?
> 
> Your reasoning seems to be more or less that Sarah Palin is the third rail of the 2012 POTUS race and no one can touch her for fear of being slammed.
> 
> Fuck that, Stephanie.  Build her up into a sacred cow if you like....to me, she's just a cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can SLAM PALIN all you want, but your OBSSEVIE hate and anger towards her are way over the top. just look in ANY thread that is posted about Palin, hell, look in this one ALONE..attacking her children even.
> maybe you seek help for it, eh.
> sheeesh
Click to expand...


Palin has built herself a glass house.....and she throws a lot of stones


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Does this immunize her from criticism for her racist attacks on the Obamas?  Does it suggest to you she'd be a friend to the Cherokee or any other tribe in the lower 48?
> 
> Your reasoning seems to be more or less that Sarah Palin is the third rail of the 2012 POTUS race and no one can touch her for fear of being slammed.
> 
> Fuck that, Stephanie.  Build her up into a sacred cow if you like....to me, she's just a cow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can SLAM PALIN all you want, but your OBSSEVIE hate and anger towards her are way over the top. just look in ANY thread that is posted about Palin, hell, look in this one ALONE..attacking her children even.
> maybe you seek help for it, eh.
> sheeesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin has built herself a glass house.....and she throws a lot of stones
Click to expand...


yeah, that is what has you lefties panties all in a bunch over her, she HAS THE NEVE, to criticize your alls "boyking" Obama.


----------



## Madeline

I have seen her sort before, Stephanie.  She's a direct descendant of Joe McCarthy and Jimmy Swaggart and Anita Bryant and every other right wing demagogue we've been afflicted with in my lifetime.  

Her campaign will divide us, play on our fears and cause immeasurable pain to many on both sides of the aisle.  Other conservatives before her have tried to play the "us against them" card but not like she will.  Hers will not be a campaign of ideas and solutions -- it will be about who "really" has the right to call themselves "American" and live well in this country.....and it will *not* be people of color, nor folks like me neither.

We'll be decades getting past the discord and bullshit this woman plans to poison us with.

I wish with all my heart you Palin worshippers would read Sinclair Lewis' Elmer Gantry and get a eye opener on religious-based propagandizing before it is too late.


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Palin was ELECTED Governor of Alaska with a 80% approval rating.
> 
> so I'd say that *INCLUDES the native population* up there.
> 
> but hey, spin spin spin the shit out of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Does this immunize her from criticism for her racist attacks on the Obamas?  Does it suggest to you she'd be a friend to the Cherokee or any other tribe in the lower 48?
> 
> Your reasoning seems to be more or less that Sarah Palin is the third rail of the 2012 POTUS race and no one can touch her for fear of being slammed.
> 
> Fuck that, Stephanie.  Build her up into a sacred cow if you like....to me, she's just a cow.
Click to expand...


You certainly know about being a cow since you are one yourself.

You brought up some of your own family issues MADeline, would it be acceptable for you for us to attack you based on them?


----------



## CMike

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can SLAM PALIN all you want, but your OBSSEVIE hate and anger towards her are way over the top. just look in ANY thread that is posted about Palin, hell, look in this one ALONE..attacking her children even.
> maybe you seek help for it, eh.
> sheeesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin has built herself a glass house.....and she throws a lot of stones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, that is what has you lefties panties all in a bunch over her, she HAS THE NEVE, to criticize your alls "boyking" Obama.
Click to expand...


Also, I don't recall her attacking Obama's children. Does anyone else have such a recollection?


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Palin was ELECTED Governor of Alaska with a 80% approval rating.
> 
> so I'd say that *INCLUDES the native population* up there.
> 
> but hey, spin spin spin the shit out of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Does this immunize her from criticism for her racist attacks on the Obamas?  Does it suggest to you she'd be a friend to the Cherokee or any other tribe in the lower 48?
> 
> Your reasoning seems to be more or less that Sarah Palin is the third rail of the 2012 POTUS race and no one can touch her for fear of being slammed.
> 
> Fuck that, Stephanie.  Build her up into a sacred cow if you like....to me, she's just a cow.
Click to expand...


Oh... so now you are going to start in with the race card...typical.  This of course wouldn't have anything do with the many smear campaigns brought on by the Native Corporations around Alaska that had many huge projects in the works that were being funded by big oil and had been soaking the state for decades.  At the time Sarah took over as governor and cleaned house...Alaska's state legislature was in the back pocket of these crooks. 

Nope she never did anything good for the people of Alaska...


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> I have seen her sort before, Stephanie.  She's a direct descendant of Joe McCarthy and Jimmy Swaggart and Anita Bryant and every other right wing demagogue we've been afflicted with in my lifetime.
> 
> Her campaign will divide us, play on our fears and cause immeasurable pain to many on both sides of the aisle.  Other conservatives before her have tried to play the "us against them" card but not like she will.  *Hers will not be a campaign of ideas and solutions *-- it will be about who "really" has the right to call themselves "American" and live well in this country.....and it will *not* be people of color, nor folks like me neither.
> 
> We'll be decades getting past the discord and bullshit this woman plans to poison us with.
> 
> I wish with all my heart you Palin worshippers would read Sinclair Lewis' Elmer Gantry and get a eye opener on religious-based propagandizing before it is too late.






can you use that crystal ball of yours to tell me tonight's lotto numbers?
You friggen lefties DIVIDED US all during the Bush years. so don't give us this song and dance about how we "should all come together now, because it's the Obama. AND for your information, we'll be decades getting over the DIVIDER IN CHIEF you all put in the white house. I just hope we can SURVIVE THAT LONG before he's GONE..


----------



## AllieBaba

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Maddie to drag out some evidence that Sarah Palin is any sort of racist.
> 
> For God's sakes, she's married to an enrolled tribal member, last I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, true.  Todd Palin's family has some Native blood and are entitled to certain benefits because of it.  I dun think this qualifies her as a friend to Native peoples or to any people of color, and it doesn't immunize her from criticism for the racial rhetoric she spews.
Click to expand...


That's because you're an idiot. Racists do not marry and have children with the races they despise.

And I'm still waiting for evidence of her racism.


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> I have seen her sort before, Stephanie.  She's a direct descendant of Joe McCarthy and Jimmy Swaggart and Anita Bryant and every other right wing demagogue we've been afflicted with in my lifetime.
> 
> Her campaign will divide us, play on our fears and cause immeasurable pain to many on both sides of the aisle.  Other conservatives before her have tried to play the "us against them" card but not like she will.  Hers will not be a campaign of ideas and solutions -- it will be about who "really" has the right to call themselves "American" and live well in this country.....and it will *not* be people of color, nor folks like me neither.
> 
> We'll be decades getting past the discord and bullshit this woman plans to poison us with.
> 
> I wish with all my heart you Palin worshippers would read Sinclair Lewis' Elmer Gantry and get a eye opener on religious-based propagandizing before it is too late.



This whole rant of yours is exactly what you are all about Madeline.  Playing on fears...dividing people...telling others who can and can't be considered "a good mother" "a good feminist" " a good christian" "worthwhile"...etc..etc..  I still don't know where you get off judging everyone else and then claiming the moral high road.  You are so full of shit...


----------



## Luissa

Stephanie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen her sort before, Stephanie.  She's a direct descendant of Joe McCarthy and Jimmy Swaggart and Anita Bryant and every other right wing demagogue we've been afflicted with in my lifetime.
> 
> Her campaign will divide us, play on our fears and cause immeasurable pain to many on both sides of the aisle.  Other conservatives before her have tried to play the "us against them" card but not like she will.  *Hers will not be a campaign of ideas and solutions *-- it will be about who "really" has the right to call themselves "American" and live well in this country.....and it will *not* be people of color, nor folks like me neither.
> 
> We'll be decades getting past the discord and bullshit this woman plans to poison us with.
> 
> I wish with all my heart you Palin worshippers would read Sinclair Lewis' Elmer Gantry and get a eye opener on religious-based propagandizing before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you use that crystal ball of yours to tell me tonight's lotto numbers?
> You friggen lefties DIVIDED US all during the Bush years. so don't give us this song and dance about how we "should all come together now, because it's the Obama. AND for your information, we'll be decades getting over the DIVIDER IN CHIEF you all put in the white house. I just hope we can SURVIVE THAT LONG before he's GONE..
Click to expand...

And the right didn't divide us during the Clinton years? Give me a break.
When you guys  divide us, you spout crap about who is really a true patriot or american. I really want to know how one decides what part of the US represents the real America.


----------



## CMike

MADeline who do the fuck do you think you are judging someone based on whether they are a good mother or not?

How about using a mirror instead of a microscope.


----------



## elvis

Luissa said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen her sort before, Stephanie.  She's a direct descendant of Joe McCarthy and Jimmy Swaggart and Anita Bryant and every other right wing demagogue we've been afflicted with in my lifetime.
> 
> Her campaign will divide us, play on our fears and cause immeasurable pain to many on both sides of the aisle.  Other conservatives before her have tried to play the "us against them" card but not like she will.  *Hers will not be a campaign of ideas and solutions *-- it will be about who "really" has the right to call themselves "American" and live well in this country.....and it will *not* be people of color, nor folks like me neither.
> 
> We'll be decades getting past the discord and bullshit this woman plans to poison us with.
> 
> I wish with all my heart you Palin worshippers would read Sinclair Lewis' Elmer Gantry and get a eye opener on religious-based propagandizing before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you use that crystal ball of yours to tell me tonight's lotto numbers?
> You friggen lefties DIVIDED US all during the Bush years. so don't give us this song and dance about how we "should all come together now, because it's the Obama. AND for your information, we'll be decades getting over the DIVIDER IN CHIEF you all put in the white house. I just hope we can SURVIVE THAT LONG before he's GONE..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the right didn't divide us during the Clinton years? Give me a break.
> When you guys  divide us, you spout crap about who is really a true patriot or american. I really want to know how one decides what part of the US represents the real America.
Click to expand...

Did anyone besides Sarah Palin ever say that?  about the real americans...


----------



## Iowa10000

Ever notice how Palin's kids are always with here on the stage, maybe she should be with them when they are home.  I saw that she put up a 2 ft gate that was to keep the baby off the stairs and as she also put it to keep boys out of her daughters rooms.  yeah that will stop it Palin, just put up a fence and then nobody will be able to know whats going on and everybody will have to abide, even your kids boy friends.

Oh by the way I have watch her on DWS and she really does suck as a dancer, and she surly isn't what I would call a BABE.  So that makes me believe one thing, the show is a farsce.

DWS is a stupid competition when the worst dancer can make people who are much better be eliminated because of who that person is, not what they can do.  Anyone remember Buzz, all I could say was OMG, how can this be.  Just once put your kid, wife, husband,friend or yourself in the shoes of those who get screwed in this way.


----------



## Tank

At least Sarah doesn't call her grandmother a typical white person.


----------



## CMike

Iowa10000 said:


> Ever notice how Palin's kids are always with here on the stage, maybe she should be with them when they are home.  I saw that she put up a 2 ft gate that was to keep the baby off the stairs and as she also put it to keep boys out of her daughters rooms.  yeah that will stop it Palin, just put up a fence and then nobody will be able to know whats going on and everybody will have to abide, even your kids boy friends.
> 
> Oh by the way I have watch her on DWS and she really does suck as a dancer, and she surly isn't what I would call a BABE.  So that makes me believe one thing, the show is a farsce.
> 
> DWS is a stupid competition when the worst dancer can make people who are much better be eliminated because of who that person is, not what they can do.  Anyone remember Buzz, all I could say was OMG, how can this be.  Just once put your kid, wife, husband,friend or yourself in the shoes of those who get screwed in this way.


Spell check can be your friend.


----------



## Stephanie

Iowa10000 said:


> *Ever notice how Palin's kids are always with here on the stage, maybe she should be with them when they are home.*  I saw that she put up a 2 ft gate that was to keep the baby off the stairs and as she also put it to keep boys out of her daughters rooms.  yeah that will stop it Palin, just put up a fence and then nobody will be able to know whats going on and everybody will have to abide, even your kids boy friends.
> 
> Oh by the way I have watch her on DWS and she really does suck as a dancer, and she surly isn't what I would call a BABE.  So that makes me believe one thing, the show is a farsce.
> 
> DWS is a stupid competition when the worst dancer can make people who are much better be eliminated because of who that person is, not what they can do.  Anyone remember Buzz, all I could say was OMG, how can this be.  Just once put your kid, wife, husband,friend or yourself in the shoes of those who get screwed in this way.



Just maybe it's none of your business why she takes her kids with her.


----------



## rightwinger

Iowa10000 said:


> Ever notice how Palin's kids are always with here on the stage, maybe she should be with them when they are home.  I saw that she put up a 2 ft gate that was to keep the baby off the stairs and as she also put it to keep boys out of her daughters rooms.  yeah that will stop it Palin, just put up a fence and then nobody will be able to know whats going on and everybody will have to abide, even your kids boy friends.
> 
> Oh by the way I have watch her on DWS and she really does suck as a dancer, and she surly isn't what I would call a BABE.  So that makes me believe one thing, the show is a farsce.
> 
> DWS is a stupid competition when the worst dancer can make people who are much better be eliminated because of who that person is, not what they can do.  Anyone remember Buzz, all I could say was OMG, how can this be.  Just once put your kid, wife, husband,friend or yourself in the shoes of those who get screwed in this way.



Its not fixed..

Its just that Tea baggers have a different view of what makes a good dancer


----------



## Iowa10000

Who is the star on DWS in the palin duo?  

User rating: 7.8/10 · Reality · Reviews · Cast and Crew
Dancing with the Stars is a unique series that pairs up celebrities with professional ballroom dance partners in an intense competition -- live -- in front of a studio ...

So to be a celebritie is to have a kid out of wed lock when your 16 and have a famous mother.  SAD.


----------



## Tank

Iowa10000 said:


> So to be a celebritie is to have a kid out of wed lock when your 16 and have a famous mother.  SAD.


Are you taliking about Bristol or Brandi?


----------



## Luissa

elvis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you use that crystal ball of yours to tell me tonight's lotto numbers?
> You friggen lefties DIVIDED US all during the Bush years. so don't give us this song and dance about how we "should all come together now, because it's the Obama. AND for your information, we'll be decades getting over the DIVIDER IN CHIEF you all put in the white house. I just hope we can SURVIVE THAT LONG before he's GONE..
> 
> 
> 
> And the right didn't divide us during the Clinton years? Give me a break.
> When you guys  divide us, you spout crap about who is really a true patriot or american. I really want to know how one decides what part of the US represents the real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone besides Sarah Palin ever say that?  about the real americans...
Click to expand...


I am sure there were others, and you might  look up Backmann on Chris Matthews.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> Iowa10000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice how Palin's kids are always with here on the stage, maybe she should be with them when they are home.  I saw that she put up a 2 ft gate that was to keep the baby off the stairs and as she also put it to keep boys out of her daughters rooms.  yeah that will stop it Palin, just put up a fence and then nobody will be able to know whats going on and everybody will have to abide, even your kids boy friends.
> 
> Oh by the way I have watch her on DWS and she really does suck as a dancer, and she surly isn't what I would call a BABE.  So that makes me believe one thing, the show is a farsce.
> 
> DWS is a stupid competition when the worst dancer can make people who are much better be eliminated because of who that person is, not what they can do.  Anyone remember Buzz, all I could say was OMG, how can this be.  Just once put your kid, wife, husband,friend or yourself in the shoes of those who get screwed in this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not fixed..
> 
> Its just that Tea baggers have a different view of what makes a good dancer
Click to expand...


Or.... maybe they just think it's very funny how seriously some people take some bullshit reality tv program and they do it to piss y'all off? That's why I voted for her anyway.


----------



## Iowa10000

No it's not crooked, it's just unfair.  But of course you don't understand what unfair means.  It's win at all cost.

Using your kids for poto ops everytime is sad.  Yes at times it does happen on special events but not every time there are camera's there.  I really wonder how much time she spends with them when nobody holding a camera is around to film it.


----------



## Stephanie

Iowa10000 said:


> Who is the star on DWS in the palin duo?
> 
> User rating: 7.8/10 · Reality · Reviews · Cast and Crew
> Dancing with the Stars is a unique series that pairs up celebrities with professional ballroom dance partners in an intense competition -- live -- in front of a studio ...
> 
> *So to be a celebritie is to have a kid out of wed lock when your 16 and have a famous mother.  SAD*.



omg, it's gotta be the end of the world.

I guess they should have the drowning of a woman, rape cases, drunks, drug overdoses, cozying up with commies, etc etc. then they would be from a place called, Camelot.

you people CRACK ME UP..


----------



## Trajan

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iowa10000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice how Palin's kids are always with here on the stage, maybe she should be with them when they are home.  I saw that she put up a 2 ft gate that was to keep the baby off the stairs and as she also put it to keep boys out of her daughters rooms.  yeah that will stop it Palin, just put up a fence and then nobody will be able to know whats going on and everybody will have to abide, even your kids boy friends.
> 
> Oh by the way I have watch her on DWS and she really does suck as a dancer, and she surly isn't what I would call a BABE.  So that makes me believe one thing, the show is a farsce.
> 
> DWS is a stupid competition when the worst dancer can make people who are much better be eliminated because of who that person is, not what they can do.  Anyone remember Buzz, all I could say was OMG, how can this be.  Just once put your kid, wife, husband,friend or yourself in the shoes of those who get screwed in this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not fixed..
> 
> Its just that Tea baggers have a different view of what makes a good dancer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.... maybe they just think it's very funny how seriously some people take some bullshit reality tv program and they do it to piss y'all off? That's why I voted for her anyway.
Click to expand...


hey you aren't about to tell me survivor is fixed are you? cause thats the living end.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Can we sort of agree that using kids as shields or weapons or in any way at all in a political debate is a lousy despicable thing to do and forbear?


----------



## California Girl

Iowa10000 said:


> No it's not crooked, it's just unfair.  But of course you don't understand what unfair means.  It's win at all cost.
> 
> Using your kids for poto ops everytime is sad.  Yes at times it does happen on special events but not every time there are camera's there.  I really wonder how much time she spends with them when nobody holding a camera is around to film it.



So is Palin the only politician that uses her kids for photo ops? Nope. As a matter of fact, most do it. Do you also wonder about how they treat their kids or is it just Palin? 

Idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Baruch Menachem said:


> Can we sort of agree that using kids as shields or weapons or in any way at all in a political debate is a lousy despicable thing to do and forbear?



I can.


I suspect Maddie will struggle with the concept.


----------



## Iowa10000

Brandi? 
I don't know of who you are talking about, but if she comes under the same top, then her also.

If your there because of what you have accomplished is one thing, but because your related or know someone, no thanks.  Then if your kept there even tho you not any good all it does is cheapen the show and basically turns off those who are really there to watch DWS because of the talent.


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Maddie to drag out some evidence that Sarah Palin is any sort of racist.
> 
> For God's sakes, she's married to an enrolled tribal member, last I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, true.  Todd Palin's family has some Native blood and are entitled to certain benefits because of it.  I dun think this qualifies her as a friend to Native peoples or to any people of color, and it doesn't immunize her from criticism for the racial rhetoric she spews.
Click to expand...

for those of us that dont throw fits of rage at every word the woman utters, would you please show some proof of her "racial" remarks that you find so offensive


PS: i dont know if anyone pointed this out to you as i didnt read every page of this thread, but Willow is NOT the 16 year old, that's Piper


----------



## Iowa10000

does anyone that voted for palin believe that she was the better dancing partner then the girl that got eliminated?


----------



## Tank

You mean the unwed mother?


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iowa10000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice how Palin's kids are always with here on the stage, maybe she should be with them when they are home.  I saw that she put up a 2 ft gate that was to keep the baby off the stairs and as she also put it to keep boys out of her daughters rooms.  yeah that will stop it Palin, just put up a fence and then nobody will be able to know whats going on and everybody will have to abide, even your kids boy friends.
> 
> Oh by the way I have watch her on DWS and she really does suck as a dancer, and she surly isn't what I would call a BABE.  So that makes me believe one thing, the show is a farsce.
> 
> DWS is a stupid competition when the worst dancer can make people who are much better be eliminated because of who that person is, not what they can do.  Anyone remember Buzz, all I could say was OMG, how can this be.  Just once put your kid, wife, husband,friend or yourself in the shoes of those who get screwed in this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not fixed..
> 
> Its just that Tea baggers have a different view of what makes a good dancer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or.... maybe they just think it's very funny how seriously some people take some bullshit reality tv program and they do it to piss y'all off? That's why I voted for her anyway.
Click to expand...


I voted for Pedro


----------



## Tank

DiveCon said:


> would you please show some proof of her "racial" remarks that you find so offensive


Shes the one who said "White mans greed runs a world in need"


----------



## AllieBaba

Maddie, still waiting for evidence of any but your own racism, evinced by your sneering implication that Todd, rather than being an enrolled tribal member who receives benefits the tribes bargained for IN RETURN FOR vast tracts of land, is somehow on the "dole" for sinking so low as to accept those benefits....

So please, please. Enlighten us about Sarah's racism. While you're at it, make some rude comments about how she should have aborted her baby because she was "too old" to have one (heaven knows nobody else has ever had a little surprise after they thought their families were complete...me included, pregnant at 39! OMG! I should have aborted, I may have given birth to a monster!) and how "uncomfortable" she appears in the hundreds of pictures we have of her holding her baby (usually in the background of another picture)..while at the same time you claim she delegates all care of the baby to a nanny, leaves the kid alone with unloving mother substitutes, subjects the rest of us to the uncomfortable reality of handicapped children...and also showing your incredible ignorance about what are telling signs of babies with down's syndrome. Namely that they are limp and unresponsive as infants, learn to crawl and creep at a later age, and are quite difficult to hold as they get past their infancy due to the fact that they don't exactly cling so much as just hang there.....


----------



## Wicked Jester

Once again Madeline starts a thread to fully show what a moronic, old, bitter hag she is.


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> Once again Madeline starts a thread to fully show what a moronic, old, bitter hag she is.


Says the guy who writes porn about Obama's children.


----------



## Shadow

Iowa10000 said:


> No it's not crooked, it's just unfair.  But of course you don't understand what unfair means.  It's win at all cost.
> 
> Using your kids for poto ops everytime is sad.  Yes at times it does happen on special events but not every time there are camera's there.  I really wonder how much time she spends with them when nobody holding a camera is around to film it.



Yes, unfair would be like having to compete on DWTS with professional dancers...like say... Jennifer Grey...when you have never danced before and are not a known celeb.  And then have the nitwit fans and judges expect you to be just as good.  Or they call you a "fat ass" among other choice words LOL

Who cares if the fans call in to keep Bristol on the show.  Apparently they think she is likeable.  God knows she has a ton of guts (kudos to her) knowing assholes like you are out there hoping she falls on her ass.

And since you really have no idea what goes on with Sarah when the cameras aren't running...Maybe you shouldn't assume things...ya know?? 

There are plenty of public figures that actually do go out in PUBLIC (OMG!!!) With their family.  So what??  They cant control what the idiot poparazzi point their cameras at 24/7.


----------



## Ravi

Shadow said:


> Iowa10000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not crooked, it's just unfair.  But of course you don't understand what unfair means.  It's win at all cost.
> 
> Using your kids for poto ops everytime is sad.  Yes at times it does happen on special events but not every time there are camera's there.  I really wonder how much time she spends with them when nobody holding a camera is around to film it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, unfair would be like having to compete on DWTS with professional dancers...like say... Jennifer Grey...when you have never danced before and are not a known celeb.  And then have the nitwit fans and judges expect you to be just as good.  Or they call you a "fat ass" among other choice words LOL*
> 
> Who cares if the fans call in to keep Bristol on the show.  Apparently they think she is likeable.  God knows she has a ton of guts (kudos to her) knowing assholes like you are out there hoping she falls on her ass.
> 
> And since you really have no idea what goes on with Sarah when the cameras aren't running...Maybe you shouldn't assume things...ya know??
> 
> There are plenty of public figures that actually do go out in PUBLIC (OMG!!!) With their family.  So what??  They cant control what the idiot poparazzi point their cameras at 24/7.
Click to expand...

Wait...she was forced to be on the show? Or is she just a professional victim, like her mother?


----------



## Shadow

Ravi said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iowa10000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not crooked, it's just unfair.  But of course you don't understand what unfair means.  It's win at all cost.
> 
> Using your kids for poto ops everytime is sad.  Yes at times it does happen on special events but not every time there are camera's there.  I really wonder how much time she spends with them when nobody holding a camera is around to film it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, unfair would be like having to compete on DWTS with professional dancers...like say... Jennifer Grey...when you have never danced before and are not a known celeb.  And then have the nitwit fans and judges expect you to be just as good.  Or they call you a "fat ass" among other choice words LOL*
> 
> Who cares if the fans call in to keep Bristol on the show.  Apparently they think she is likeable.  God knows she has a ton of guts (kudos to her) knowing assholes like you are out there hoping she falls on her ass.
> 
> And since you really have no idea what goes on with Sarah when the cameras aren't running...Maybe you shouldn't assume things...ya know??
> 
> There are plenty of public figures that actually do go out in PUBLIC (OMG!!!) With their family.  So what??  They cant control what the idiot poparazzi point their cameras at 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...she was forced to be on the show? Or is she just a professional victim, like her mother?
Click to expand...


Well... then if the other celebs weren't forced either...why do the lefty wingnuts insist it is soooo very unfair that she has not been kicked off yet because the fans like to call in for her....hmmmm??


----------



## Madeline

Baruch Menachem said:


> Can we sort of agree that using kids as shields or weapons or in any way at all in a political debate is a lousy despicable thing to do and forbear?



We can agree that IF Palin stops banging on her motherhood, I will stop pointing out her hypocrisy.

As for it being "a lousy, despicable thing to do" to point out the emperor has no clothes, build your own third rail, Baruch.  I am not buying what you are selling.  It all seems like faux outrage to me unless you ALSO condemn Palin's endless attempts to claim some sort of moral high ground by climbing on her kids.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Madeline starts a thread to fully show what a moronic, old, bitter hag she is.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who writes porn about Obama's children.
Click to expand...

Ya' mean the thread that was fully designed to out you as the special needs child hating lil' piece o' garbage we all Know you to be?

Yep, that thread fully exposed your hearltless ass. And that just drives you freakin' crazy!

How about the proof you claimed to have that Con Hog never served in the military. You mysteriously disappeared after making those claims. Where's the proof ya' sleezy lil' liar?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we sort of agree that using kids as shields or weapons or in any way at all in a political debate is a lousy despicable thing to do and forbear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree that IF Palin stops banging on her motherhood, I will stop pointing out her hypocrisy.
> 
> As for it being "a lousy, despicable thing to do" to point out the emperor has no clothes, build your own third rail, Baruch.  I am not buying what you are selling.  It all seems like faux outrage to me unless you ALSO condemn Palin's endless attempts to claim some sort of moral high ground by climbing on her kids.
Click to expand...

You're such a sleazy old hag.

Seriously, you hate Palin for two reasons:

1) She's successful

2) She's beautiful

Two claims you could NEVER make. Ya' bitter old witch.


----------



## AllieBaba

Madeline said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?
> 
> And I thought *I*  hated Palin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an excellent Poster Loon for all of the PDS whackjobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever he is, what a sad end to what most likely was a law abiding life of dignity and hard work.  He reminds me of this fuckwhit.....
> 
> Muslim woman was cursed and spat on in Walmart | Islamophobia Today eNewspaper
> 
> There is something desperate in US politics these days I have not seen since the 1960's.  The level of anger and hysteria among decent people -- especially mature folks -- is breath-taking.
Click to expand...


Oh this brings back fond memories of my days as a program manager for diminished capacity fuckwits....

We had one particularly crazy, violent and epileptic dude. We really did love him but he was off the charts nuts. Completely insane.

So as part of his "life plan" which is the plan we devise that addresses all aspects of the lives of these poor souls, and in doing so, attempts to fulfill as much of what constitutes a "normal" life as possible, this lunatic got to go shopping with our unfortunate staff.

So he wigged out at walmart. He grabbed a knife, called the workers all sorts of names, threatened to stab himself, and repeatedly spat in the face of the female staff member accompanying him.

Good times. As I told her..."Never get close enough to be spit upon or hit."

Words to live by, let me tell you.


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Madeline starts a thread to fully show what a moronic, old, bitter hag she is.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who writes porn about Obama's children.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya' mean the thread that was fully designed to out you as the special needs child hating lil' piece o' garbage we all Know you to be?
> 
> Yep, that thread fully exposed your hearltless ass. And that just drives you freakin' crazy!
> 
> *How about the proof you claimed to have that Con Hog never served in the military.* You mysteriously disappeared after making those claims. Where's the proof ya' sleezy lil' liar?
Click to expand...

I never said I had proof...you mix me up with someone else. I simply said I don't believe him.

None of your dancing around takes away from the fact that you wrote porn about Obama's daughters...you piece of shit.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who writes porn about Obama's children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' mean the thread that was fully designed to out you as the special needs child hating lil' piece o' garbage we all Know you to be?
> 
> Yep, that thread fully exposed your hearltless ass. And that just drives you freakin' crazy!
> 
> *How about the proof you claimed to have that Con Hog never served in the military.* You mysteriously disappeared after making those claims. Where's the proof ya' sleezy lil' liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I had proof...you mix me up with someone else. I simply said I don't believe him.
> 
> None of your dancing around takes away from the fact that you wrote porn about Obama's daughters...you piece of shit.
Click to expand...

Yeah, wrote it in jest, as everybody up here knows.......It fully exposed you as being just as big a heartless bitch as Madeline is.......Ya' lil wench.

Where's the proof of con hogs lack of service.......You made the claims, moron....Prove it!

Or were you lying to me in private .........?


----------



## Madeline

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Maddie to drag out some evidence that Sarah Palin is any sort of racist.
> 
> For God's sakes, she's married to an enrolled tribal member, last I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, true.  Todd Palin's family has some Native blood and are entitled to certain benefits because of it.  I dun think this qualifies her as a friend to Native peoples or to any people of color, and it doesn't immunize her from criticism for the racial rhetoric she spews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for those of us that dont throw fits of rage at every word the woman utters, would you please show some proof of her "racial" remarks that you find so offensive
> 
> PS: i dont know if anyone pointed this out to you as i didnt read every page of this thread, but Willow is NOT the 16 year old, that's Piper
Click to expand...


Willow is 16, Divey.  Track was born in 1989 and Trig in 2008; Bristol was born in 1990, Willow in 1994 and Piper in 2001.

Sarah Palin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BTW, facebook has evidentially received complaints about Willow's use of homophobic slurs and has responded publically.....



> The social network that is home to 500 million users addresses Willows use of the words f**got and calling someone gay while defending her mother!
> 
> Facebook is finally responding to Willow Palins homophobic slurs on Nov. 14 when she called another user gay and a f**got while defending her familys new show, Sarah Palins Alaska! In a letter to HollywoodLife a Facebook spokesperson said, We want Facebook to be a place where people can openly discuss issues and express their views, while respecting the rights and feelings of others.
> 
> They went on to note, Facebook is highly self-regulating, and people can and do report content that they find questionable or offensive. We take our Statement of Rights and Responsibilities very seriously and react quickly to reports of content and behavior that violate our policies. Specifically, were sensitive to content that singles out private individuals, or that includes pornography, direct statements of hate, or actionable threats of violence.
> 
> This makes it clear Willows actions, however ill advised, will not be landing the 16-year-old in any sort of serious trouble. We are sure mom Sarah Palin is very relieved to hear that!



Facebook Responds To Willow Palins Homophobic Remarks  Express Your Views But Respect The Feelings Of Others! Exclusive!  Hollywood Life

As for Palin's racially divisive remarks, let's see.....

Alaskans Speak (In A Frightened Whisper): Palin Is ?Racist, Sexist, Vindictive, And Mean.? | The LA Progressive

Sarah Palin ended our conversation when she learned I was Black | The LA Progressive

New Statesman - Sarah Palin to racist DJ: Dont retreat . . . reload!

Palin's Racist Remark: "I Don't Mess With Black Men" | Philadelphia Independent Media Center

NAACP vs. Tea Party: Racism Debate Heats Up as Sarah Palin Joins the Fray - ABC News

Robert F. Kennedy Jr.: Governor Palin's Reading List

(VIDEO) Sarah Palin Accuses Barack And Michelle Obama Of Being Racist, And Shes 100% Right  A Ct Patriot's Blog

Sarah Palin Takes to Twitter to Oppose Ground Zero Mosque - ABC News

But it is so much more than this list of her remarks (which could have been much longer), Divey.  It's the undercurrent in her book "Going Rogue".  It's her incessant chant of "standing up for real Americans".  It's her jingoism....blacks and other people of color never fare well when that tide rises.


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, true.  Todd Palin's family has some Native blood and are entitled to certain benefits because of it.  I dun think this qualifies her as a friend to Native peoples or to any people of color, and it doesn't immunize her from criticism for the racial rhetoric she spews.
> 
> 
> 
> for those of us that dont throw fits of rage at every word the woman utters, would you please show some proof of her "racial" remarks that you find so offensive
> 
> PS: i dont know if anyone pointed this out to you as i didnt read every page of this thread, but Willow is NOT the 16 year old, that's Piper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willow is 16, Divey.  Track was born in 1989 and Trig in 2008; Bristol was born in 1990, Willow in 1994 and Piper in 2001.
> 
> Sarah Palin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> BTW, facebook has evidentially received complaints about Willow's use of homophobic slurs and has responded publically.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The social network that is home to 500 million users addresses Willows use of the words f**got and calling someone gay while defending her mother!
> 
> Facebook is finally responding to Willow Palins homophobic slurs on Nov. 14 when she called another user gay and a f**got while defending her familys new show, Sarah Palins Alaska! In a letter to HollywoodLife a Facebook spokesperson said, We want Facebook to be a place where people can openly discuss issues and express their views, while respecting the rights and feelings of others.
> 
> They went on to note, Facebook is highly self-regulating, and people can and do report content that they find questionable or offensive. We take our Statement of Rights and Responsibilities very seriously and react quickly to reports of content and behavior that violate our policies. Specifically, were sensitive to content that singles out private individuals, or that includes pornography, direct statements of hate, or actionable threats of violence.
> 
> This makes it clear Willows actions, however ill advised, will not be landing the 16-year-old in any sort of serious trouble. We are sure mom Sarah Palin is very relieved to hear that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facebook Responds To Willow Palins Homophobic Remarks  Express Your Views But Respect The Feelings Of Others! Exclusive!  Hollywood Life
> 
> As for Palin's racially divisive remarks, let's see.....
> 
> Alaskans Speak (In A Frightened Whisper): Palin Is ?Racist, Sexist, Vindictive, And Mean.? | The LA Progressive
> 
> Sarah Palin ended our conversation when she learned I was Black | The LA Progressive
> 
> New Statesman - Sarah Palin to racist DJ: Dont retreat . . . reload!
> 
> Palin's Racist Remark: "I Don't Mess With Black Men" | Philadelphia Independent Media Center
> 
> NAACP vs. Tea Party: Racism Debate Heats Up as Sarah Palin Joins the Fray - ABC News
> 
> Robert F. Kennedy Jr.: Governor Palin's Reading List
> 
> (VIDEO) Sarah Palin Accuses Barack And Michelle Obama Of Being Racist, And Shes 100% Right  A Ct Patriot's Blog
> 
> Sarah Palin Takes to Twitter to Oppose Ground Zero Mosque - ABC News
> 
> But it is so much more than this list of her remarks (which could have been much longer), Divey.  It's the undercurrent in her book "Going Rogue".  It's her incessant chant of "standing up for real Americans".  It's her jingoism....blacks and other people of color never fare well when that tide rises.
Click to expand...

ok, my mistake, i though piper was the middle child and willow the younger


as to that list of BIASED links
sorrry
that is a FAIL


----------



## Madeline

Uh huh...because of course if it appears in HuffPo, it cannot possibly be true?  Give me a break, Divey...do you really think the National Review will be reporting on Palin's racism anytime soon?


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' mean the thread that was fully designed to out you as the special needs child hating lil' piece o' garbage we all Know you to be?
> 
> Yep, that thread fully exposed your hearltless ass. And that just drives you freakin' crazy!
> 
> *How about the proof you claimed to have that Con Hog never served in the military.* You mysteriously disappeared after making those claims. Where's the proof ya' sleezy lil' liar?
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I had proof...you mix me up with someone else. I simply said I don't believe him.
> 
> None of your dancing around takes away from the fact that you wrote porn about Obama's daughters...you piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, wrote it in jest, as everybody up here knows.......It fully exposed you as being just as big a heartless bitch as Madeline is.......Ya' lil wench.
> 
> Where's the proof of con hogs lack of service.......You made the claims, moron....Prove it!
> 
> Or were you lying to me in private .........?
Click to expand...

Jest or not, porn is porn. You wrote porn about children.

You are beyond _suck_.


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> Uh huh...because of course if it appears in HuffPo, it cannot possibly be true?  Give me a break, Divey...do you really think the National Review will be reporting on Palin's racism anytime soon?


you gave nothing but leftist blogs, maddy
YOU give me a fucking break


----------



## Tank




----------



## Madeline

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...because of course if it appears in HuffPo, it cannot possibly be true?  Give me a break, Divey...do you really think the National Review will be reporting on Palin's racism anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> you gave nothing but leftist blogs, maddy
> YOU give me a fucking break
Click to expand...


HuffPo ain't a blog, Divey.


----------



## Madeline

Tank said:


>



Use your words, Tank.  My ESP is down for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Tank

How about Sarah Palins family attending that racist church for twenty years?


----------



## Madeline

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I had proof...you mix me up with someone else. I simply said I don't believe him.
> 
> None of your dancing around takes away from the fact that you wrote porn about Obama's daughters...you piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, wrote it in jest, as everybody up here knows.......It fully exposed you as being just as big a heartless bitch as Madeline is.......Ya' lil wench.
> 
> Where's the proof of con hogs lack of service.......You made the claims, moron....Prove it!
> 
> Or were you lying to me in private .........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jest or not, porn is porn. You wrote porn about children.
> 
> You are beyond _suck_.
Click to expand...


I would appreciate a URL to WJ's post at issue, Ravi.  I would also greatly appreciate a URL to the Sacred Baby thread, if you can PM that to me.

Always nice to be dealing from actual facts.


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> Uh huh...because of course if it appears in HuffPo, it cannot possibly be true?  Give me a break, Divey...do you really think the National Review will be reporting on Palin's racism anytime soon?



You think there might just be an ulterior motive the HuffPuff to "report" on Palin's alleged racism? Wouldn't have anything to do with the HuffPuff being an openly biased left wing 'news' site? 

God Almightly, Maddie, you are either breathtakingly naive or just seriously stupid.


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...because of course if it appears in HuffPo, it cannot possibly be true?  Give me a break, Divey...do you really think the National Review will be reporting on Palin's racism anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> you gave nothing but leftist blogs, maddy
> YOU give me a fucking break
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HuffPo ain't a blog, Divey.
Click to expand...

YES, it IS
and so is LA Progressive


----------



## Si modo

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is still on google cache and I found nothing to that effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the link, then.  I will find it.
> 
> I have an excellent memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google this @ site:usmessageboard.com
> *Sarah Palin's Sacred Baby Syndrome*
> 
> 
> Alternatively you can google some keywords from your post and find it...but I tried that and found nothing.
Click to expand...

All I got is her thread from today:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/142987-the-sacred-baby-thread.html

And this:





> Si modo, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Ravi

sigh...you people have lousy google skills...you have to click on the cached link.

You should be able to find it if it was posted.

How about you just ask her and see what she says?


----------



## Madeline

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you gave nothing but leftist blogs, maddy
> YOU give me a fucking break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HuffPo ain't a blog, Divey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES, it IS
> and so is LA Progressive
Click to expand...


HuffPo is a legitimate news outlet, Divey,  Lefty as it can be, but nonetheless, a news outlet.  It is not some basement dweller's workproduct.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> HuffPo ain't a blog, Divey.
> 
> 
> 
> YES, it IS
> and so is LA Progressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HuffPo is a legitimate news outlet, Divey,  Lefty as it can be, but nonetheless, a news outlet.  It is not some basement dweller's workproduct.
Click to expand...

The HuffPo started out as a blog and then becomes a journalistic site because they started calling themselves one.

Who knew that's all it took?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the link, then.  I will find it.
> 
> I have an excellent memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Google this @ site:usmessageboard.com
> *Sarah Palin's Sacred Baby Syndrome*
> 
> 
> Alternatively you can google some keywords from your post and find it...but I tried that and found nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I got is her thread from today:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/142987-the-sacred-baby-thread.html
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Go to google. Put in this search term:

site:usmessageboard.com "Sarah Palin's  Sacred Baby Syndrome"

Don't click on the main links. Instead, after the text there will be a small link that says "cached". Click on that one. It will bring from the google memory banks basically a screen shot of each page. You can't click on anything in the cache though, as that will take you away from the google cache and try to access the usmessageboard site for that link. Which has been closed. You have to hit back and go on to the next google cache to peruse the thread.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES, it IS
> and so is LA Progressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HuffPo is a legitimate news outlet, Divey,  Lefty as it can be, but nonetheless, a news outlet.  It is not some basement dweller's workproduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The HuffPo started out as a blog and then becomes a journalistic site because they started calling themselves one.
> 
> Who knew that's all it took?
Click to expand...


It still contains a number of blog and OpEds. It seems to me that - just like some people cannot tell the difference between a news show and a comment show, they also cannot tell the difference between a news article written by a reporter and a blog or OpEd written by someone with no journalistic integrity, and a clear agenda.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> HuffPo is a legitimate news outlet, Divey,  Lefty as it can be, but nonetheless, a news outlet.  It is not some basement dweller's workproduct.
> 
> 
> 
> The HuffPo started out as a blog and then becomes a journalistic site because they started calling themselves one.
> 
> Who knew that's all it took?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still contains a number of blog and OpEds. It seems to me that - just like some people cannot tell the difference between a news show and a comment show, they also cannot tell the difference between a news article written by a reporter and a blog or OpEd written by someone with no journalistic integrity, and a clear agenda.
Click to expand...

Too true.  Again, the failure of our education system for not stressing critical thought and a sad reflection on so many who do not value it.


----------



## WillowTree

Tank said:


> How about Sarah Palins family attending that racist church for twenty years?



Yep, you have a point there. If, and I say if Palin made a "racist" comment it doesn't come close to that racist church obie wan sat in for 20 years. He tries to tell us he was deaf as a doorknob too but I don't believe him do you?


----------



## Madeline

RadiomanATL said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google this @ site:usmessageboard.com
> *Sarah Palin's Sacred Baby Syndrome*
> 
> 
> Alternatively you can google some keywords from your post and find it...but I tried that and found nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> All I got is her thread from today:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/142987-the-sacred-baby-thread.html
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to google. Put in this search term:
> 
> site:usmessageboard.com "Sarah Palin's  Sacred Baby Syndrome"
> 
> Don't click on the main links. Instead, after the text there will be a small link that says "cached". Click on that one. It will bring from the google memory banks basically a screen shot of each page. You can't click on anything in the cache though, as that will take you away from the google cache and try to access the usmessageboard site for that link. Which has been closed. You have to hit back and go on to the next google cache to peruse the thread.
Click to expand...


That worked!  Thankies Ravi and Radio.


----------



## CMike

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I had proof...you mix me up with someone else. I simply said I don't believe him.
> 
> None of your dancing around takes away from the fact that you wrote porn about Obama's daughters...you piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, wrote it in jest, as everybody up here knows.......It fully exposed
> 
> Or were you lying to me in private .........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jest or not, porn is porn. You wrote porn about children.
> 
> You are beyond _suck_.
Click to expand...

So? Attacking children is now ok according to you sad fuckers.


----------



## Sheldon

Madeline said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair to make a judgment on a teenager being a bigot, and by extension the parent's parenting skills, if--in the middle of an internet spat--the teen calls someone who's ripping on her family a faggot.
> 
> I've seen you throw around the **** slur against some female posters on here, so by your own measure that must mean you're a woman-hating bigot.
> 
> If I remember right, you started another thread awhile back about her kids, in the FZ I think, and you also took the time to make that video about "Palin steak". What you're doing with threads like these is the USMB equivalent of those 501 (C) attack ads that are nothing more than slimy  ad homs that hit outside of politics.
> 
> Bashing a politician's or public figure's family or personal life,  even if their life and family is visible, is the dregs of discourse... if it can even be called that. It's like the rules here; you can go after family if that person brings it up... but even though it's allowed I still think it's tacky and smarmy to go after family anyways. It shows a lack of ammo from the attacker, that they have to stoop to that level.
> 
> If her highly-visible and publicized political views are a threat to this country, go after her politics. But hitting outside of her politics and going after her as a mom says more about what type of person you are than what type of parent she is.
> 
> Self-awareness is for winners, and you're looking the bitter fool with this  Palin obsession. For real. You're the mirror version of USArmyFail when it comes to Palin. Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
Click to expand...


More smurf vomit from Blue's Clueless.  

I stopped reading after the second paragraph, after it became obvious that whole wall of text is just you trying to hoodwink yourself into thinking you have a righteous position here.

You don't. Try to justify your nonesense all you want, it'll only make you look like a clueless fool even more. Step back, look at the sheer length of that post, and realize you have a problem. It's the first step.


----------



## Tank

How about that time Sarah Palin said that Obama was a "light skinned" African-American "with no Negro dialect, unless he wanted to have one"?


----------



## Synthaholic

Sheldon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair to make a judgment on a teenager being a bigot, and by extension the parent's parenting skills, if--in the middle of an internet spat--the teen calls someone who's ripping on her family a faggot.
> 
> I've seen you throw around the **** slur against some female posters on here, so by your own measure that must mean you're a woman-hating bigot.
> 
> If I remember right, you started another thread awhile back about her kids, in the FZ I think, and you also took the time to make that video about "Palin steak". What you're doing with threads like these is the USMB equivalent of those 501 (C) attack ads that are nothing more than slimy  ad homs that hit outside of politics.
> 
> Bashing a politician's or public figure's family or personal life,  even if their life and family is visible, is the dregs of discourse... if it can even be called that. It's like the rules here; you can go after family if that person brings it up... but even though it's allowed I still think it's tacky and smarmy to go after family anyways. It shows a lack of ammo from the attacker, that they have to stoop to that level.
> 
> If her highly-visible and publicized political views are a threat to this country, go after her politics. But hitting outside of her politics and going after her as a mom says more about what type of person you are than what type of parent she is.
> 
> Self-awareness is for winners, and you're looking the bitter fool with this  Palin obsession. For real. You're the mirror version of USArmyFail when it comes to Palin. Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More smurf vomit from Blue's Clueless.
> 
> I stopped reading after the second paragraph, after it became obvious that whole wall of text is just you trying to hoodwink yourself into thinking you have a righteous position here.
> 
> You don't. Try to justify your nonesense all you want, it'll only make you look like a clueless fool even more. Step back, look at the sheer length of that post, and realize you have a problem. It's the first step.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Madeline - you have to dumb it down for the Rightwing on this board.  

Talk in sound bites:  that's what they are used to hearing from their 'leaders'.


----------



## Madeline

Sheldon is not stupid.  I'm surprised he'd respond with "my attention span is not long enough to digest your remarks".  That's not his usual MO.


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> Sheldon is not stupid.  I'm surprised he'd respond with "my attention span is not long enough to digest your remarks".  That's not his usual MO.


coming from someone that thinks the puffypost is a legit news source????


----------



## Madeline

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon is not stupid.  I'm surprised he'd respond with "my attention span is not long enough to digest your remarks".  That's not his usual MO.
> 
> 
> 
> coming from someone that thinks the puffypost is a legit news source????
Click to expand...


It is, Divey.  But so is the Tallahassee Democrat and Chronicle and more yellow journalism you never saw in your life.  Still, it has a plant, employs reporters and editors and is a media outlet.

By contrast, a blog is the (usually) unpaid, unsupervised, unedited work of a single person who feels the need to exhibit every stray thought they have to the world.


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon is not stupid.  I'm surprised he'd respond with "my attention span is not long enough to digest your remarks".  That's not his usual MO.
> 
> 
> 
> coming from someone that thinks the puffypost is a legit news source????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is, Divey.  But so is the Tallahassee Democrat and Chronicle and more yellow journalism you never saw in your life.  Still, it has a plant, employs reporters and editors and is a media outlet.
> 
> By contrast, a blog is the (usually) unpaid, unsupervised, unedited work of a single person who feels the need to exhibit every stray thought they have to the world.
Click to expand...

really?
and just where is this "plant" located?
and what exactly does this "plant" manufacture?


----------



## Madeline

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> coming from someone that thinks the puffypost is a legit news source????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, Divey.  But so is the Tallahassee Democrat and Chronicle and more yellow journalism you never saw in your life.  Still, it has a plant, employs reporters and editors and is a media outlet.
> 
> By contrast, a blog is the (usually) unpaid, unsupervised, unedited work of a single person who feels the need to exhibit every stray thought they have to the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really?
> and just where is this "plant" located?
> and what exactly does this "plant" manufacture?
Click to expand...


The plant is in Tallahassee, Florida.

It makes newspapers.


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is, Divey.  But so is the Tallahassee Democrat and Chronicle and more yellow journalism you never saw in your life.  Still, it has a plant, employs reporters and editors and is a media outlet.
> 
> By contrast, a blog is the (usually) unpaid, unsupervised, unedited work of a single person who feels the need to exhibit every stray thought they have to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> and just where is this "plant" located?
> and what exactly does this "plant" manufacture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plant is in Tallahassee, Florida.
> 
> It makes newspapers.
Click to expand...

puffypost?


----------



## tinydancer

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, true.  Todd Palin's family has some Native blood and are entitled to certain benefits because of it.  I dun think this qualifies her as a friend to Native peoples or to any people of color, and it doesn't immunize her from criticism for the racial rhetoric she spews.
> 
> 
> 
> for those of us that dont throw fits of rage at every word the woman utters, would you please show some proof of her "racial" remarks that you find so offensive
> 
> PS: i dont know if anyone pointed this out to you as i didnt read every page of this thread, but Willow is NOT the 16 year old, that's Piper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willow is 16, Divey.  Track was born in 1989 and Trig in 2008; Bristol was born in 1990, Willow in 1994 and Piper in 2001.
> 
> Sarah Palin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> BTW, facebook has evidentially received complaints about Willow's use of homophobic slurs and has responded publically.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The social network that is home to 500 million users addresses Willows use of the words f**got and calling someone gay while defending her mother!
> 
> Facebook is finally responding to Willow Palins homophobic slurs on Nov. 14 when she called another user gay and a f**got while defending her familys new show, Sarah Palins Alaska! In a letter to HollywoodLife a Facebook spokesperson said, We want Facebook to be a place where people can openly discuss issues and express their views, while respecting the rights and feelings of others.
> 
> They went on to note, Facebook is highly self-regulating, and people can and do report content that they find questionable or offensive. We take our Statement of Rights and Responsibilities very seriously and react quickly to reports of content and behavior that violate our policies. Specifically, were sensitive to content that singles out private individuals, or that includes pornography, direct statements of hate, or actionable threats of violence.
> 
> This makes it clear Willows actions, however ill advised, will not be landing the 16-year-old in any sort of serious trouble. We are sure mom Sarah Palin is very relieved to hear that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facebook Responds To Willow Palins Homophobic Remarks  Express Your Views But Respect The Feelings Of Others! Exclusive!  Hollywood Life
> 
> As for Palin's racially divisive remarks, let's see.....
> 
> Alaskans Speak (In A Frightened Whisper): Palin Is ?Racist, Sexist, Vindictive, And Mean.? | The LA Progressive
> 
> Sarah Palin ended our conversation when she learned I was Black | The LA Progressive
> 
> New Statesman - Sarah Palin to racist DJ: Dont retreat . . . reload!
> 
> Palin's Racist Remark: "I Don't Mess With Black Men" | Philadelphia Independent Media Center
> 
> NAACP vs. Tea Party: Racism Debate Heats Up as Sarah Palin Joins the Fray - ABC News
> 
> Robert F. Kennedy Jr.: Governor Palin's Reading List
> 
> (VIDEO) Sarah Palin Accuses Barack And Michelle Obama Of Being Racist, And Shes 100% Right  A Ct Patriot's Blog
> 
> Sarah Palin Takes to Twitter to Oppose Ground Zero Mosque - ABC News
> 
> But it is so much more than this list of her remarks (which could have been much longer), Divey.  It's the undercurrent in her book "Going Rogue".  It's her incessant chant of "standing up for real Americans".  It's her jingoism....blacks and other people of color never fare well when that tide rises.
Click to expand...


Dear lord Madeline, 

Tell me you understand that she is married to Todd Palin who is a minority persons. He's 1/4 Yu pik  for crying out loud.


All her children are now descendants of first nations. Honest to goodness, hate for policies if you wish, but not for bullshit.

yours,
td


----------



## tinydancer

I came to this board only recently. Do people here know that David Axlerod's son became a Huff Po employee upon graduating from I think it was a school of journalism in Colorado?

So Axelrod can pull the strings right from the WH at Huff Po.


----------



## PixieStix

Madeline said:


> A Wisconsin man was held on Wednesday for holding police at bay for 15 hours after shooting out his television in a rage over Bristol Palin's performance on TV's "Dancing with the Stars."
> 
> The standoff in the central Wisconsin town of Vermont ended peacefully Tuesday with the arrest of Steven Cowan, 67, on charges of reckless endangerment.
> 
> According to a criminal complaint, Cowan shouted an expletive, took out a shotgun and shot into his television during an airing of the popular reality show.
> 
> The object of his ire was Bristol Palin, a contestant on the popular ABC show and the daughter of former Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin.
> 
> Cowan didn't consider her a good dancer, Cowan's wife, Janice, told authorities, according to the complaint.
> 
> Fearing that she might be the next target, Janice Cowan went to the local police department and the standoff ensued.
> 
> Other viewers of the show voted to promote Palin into the next round.
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin man held over TV rage | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol Palin was propositioned by "Dancing with the Stars" rival Mike "The Situation" Sorrentino of "Jersey Shore" fame backstage, who went so far as to whip out some condoms.
> 
> But it wasn't for real -- it was a public service announcement to promote safe sex.
> 
> In the commercial, Palin -- whose mother Sarah was the last Republican vice presidential candidate and is a leader of the conservative Tea Party movement -- rebuffs The Situation's advances, saying, "I avoid situations."
> 
> The spotlight fell on Bristol Palin during the 2008 presidential campaign when her teen-age pregnancy became known. The single mother now advocates sexual abstinence.
> 
> Palin and The Situation made the ad for the Candie's Foundation, whose goal is to reduce teen pregnancy. Palin became an ambassador for the organization last year.
> 
> In the ad, The Situation, who gained fame in MTV's reality show "Jersey Shore," bumps into Palin backstage and starts hitting on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bristol Palin, The Situation team up in safe-sex ad | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin's 16-year-old daughter Willow Palin used multiple homophobic slurs -- including the word f**got -- to attack a Facebook user who criticized her mom's new reality show .... TMZ has learned.
> 
> During the premiere of "Sarah Palin's Alaska" Sunday night -- a boy named Tre who went to school with the Palin kids wrote a status update that read, "Sarah Palin's Alaska, is failing so hard right now."
> 
> The comment sparked an intense response from Willow -- who replied on the boy's wall, "Haha your so gay. I have no idea who you are, But what I've seen pictures of, your disgusting ... My sister had a kid and is still hot."
> 
> Willow followed up that comment with another that read, "Tre stfu. Your such a f**got."
> 
> Bristol Palin also got in on the smacktalk -- writing a message to Tre saying, "You're running your mouth just to talk sh*t."
> 
> Eventually, a message board war erupted -- and Bristol took aim at another person named Jon -- saying, "You'll be as successful as my baby daddy, And actually I do work my ass off. I've been a single mom for the last two years."
> 
> After more users began to gang up on the Palins, Willow dropped another message that read, "Sorry that you guys are all jealous of my families success and you guys aren't goin to go anywhere with your lives."
> 
> Sources connected to the Palin family tell us ... Willow normally doesn't use this type of language, but she felt like she was being attacked along with her family.  The source added it was the baby bear defending Mama Grizzly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willow Palin Facebook -- Sarah Palin's Daughter Uses Homophobic Slurs | TMZ.com
> 
> I scarcely know where to begin.........
> 
> Your thoughts?
Click to expand...


This OP is simply disgusting and frankly, stupid. And a hodgepodge of personal attacks on people or children somehow related to Palin. I tell you what Madeline, How about you attack Palin on policy and see how that works for ya?


----------



## tinydancer

Tank said:


> How about that time Sarah Palin said that Obama was a "light skinned" African-American "with no Negro dialect, unless he wanted to have one"?



lol

it appears Harry can get away with this shit....

Good show.


----------



## PixieStix

Madeline said:


> I'm the most bumfuddled by the man who shot his tv.  Seriously?  After 67 years, this is the one thing in the mass media you cannot abide?
> 
> And I thought *I*  hated Palin......



If you HATE Palin, then she OWNS YOU


----------



## AllieBaba

Synthaholic said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More smurf vomit from Blue's Clueless.
> 
> I stopped reading after the second paragraph, after it became obvious that whole wall of text is just you trying to hoodwink yourself into thinking you have a righteous position here.
> 
> You don't. Try to justify your nonesense all you want, it'll only make you look like a clueless fool even more. Step back, look at the sheer length of that post, and realize you have a problem. It's the first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Madeline - you have to dumb it down for the Rightwing on this board.
> 
> Talk in sound bites:  that's what they are used to hearing from their 'leaders'.
Click to expand...


In that entire rant she provided not one single example, an iota of evidence, that anything that she said is true. No links, no quotes. Sorry, the right doesn't just go on the vile and hateful ramblings of the left, who have proved again and again that not only are the liars, but that they don't even understand the concept of truth.

Madeline's primary gripe with Palin is now and always has been that she is a professional woman who dares to have children, and who (gasp) doesn't hide those children away or refuse to talk about them. I have yet to meet a mother who doesn't love to talk about her kids, and the more kids you have, the more you talk about them. You make decisions based upon them, your politics are influenced by them, and that irritates Madeline no end. She not only hates children (you'll have to take my word for it, the way you have to take Madeline's word for her vile spewings) but even more, she hates mothers who leave the house to pursue careers.


----------



## Synthaholic

Madeline said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, Palin wants to be POTUS, Trajan.  She whores out these kids of hers all over the media and then when one acts the fool we all have to pretend she's still Mother Of The Year?
> 
> Fuck that.  She's raising a bigot and I find that abhorent.
> 
> Mamma Grizzly is a fuck up as a parent...*that*  is the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair to make a judgment on a teenager being a bigot, and by extension the parent's parenting skills, if--in the middle of an internet spat--the teen calls someone who's ripping on her family a faggot.
> 
> I've seen you throw around the **** slur against some female posters on here, so by your own measure that must mean you're a woman-hating bigot.
> 
> If I remember right, you started another thread awhile back about her kids, in the FZ I think, and you also took the time to make that video about "Palin steak". What you're doing with threads like these is the USMB equivalent of those 501 (C) attack ads that are nothing more than slimy  ad homs that hit outside of politics.
> 
> Bashing a politician's or public figure's family or personal life,  even if their life and family is visible, is the dregs of discourse... if it can even be called that. It's like the rules here; you can go after family if that person brings it up... but even though it's allowed I still think it's tacky and smarmy to go after family anyways. It shows a lack of ammo from the attacker, that they have to stoop to that level.
> 
> If her highly-visible and publicized political views are a threat to this country, go after her politics. But hitting outside of her politics and going after her as a mom says more about what type of person you are than what type of parent she is.
> 
> Self-awareness is for winners, and you're looking the bitter fool with this  Palin obsession. For real. You're the mirror version of USArmyFail when it comes to Palin. Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
Click to expand...


Excellent post!


----------



## Stephanie

So calling someone a faggot is WORSE than calling a woman a Cxxt.

We see how the left has now taken to dumping on CHILDREN, especially if they are the Palin children. I think Maddie is really Joy Behar, that ugly leftie was also dumping on a child. 

the left crawls so low, a snake doesn't even compete.


----------



## Synthaholic

CMike said:


> You truely are a fucked up bitch.
> You can not defend your sleazy behavior.



Uh, CMike....Sarah Palin is not actually here on the boards.  You'll have to send that to her Facebook page, or publicist, or something.


----------



## Madeline

Stephanie said:


> So calling someone a faggot is WORSE than calling a woman a Cxxt.
> 
> We see how the left has now taken to dumping on CHILDREN, especially if they are the Palin children. I think Maddie is really Joy Behar, that ugly leftie was also dumping on a child.
> 
> the left crawls so low, a snake doesn't even compete.



All the "****" word means is "woman".  "F*ggot", on the other hand, is a slur on someone's sexuality.  If they are gay, it denigrates them and if they aren't, it is a denial of their sexual identity.

I dunno why you cannot wrap you pea brain around this and frankly, you are no poster child for high morals, Stephanie.  If I looked at every conservative as someone as honest, compassionate and thoughtful as you I'd be condemning whole swaths of people myself.

Fortunately, I don't. I think you're unique...sort of.  The rabid dog type the Religious Right is so anxious to recruit and wind up.  A real American traitor.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So calling someone a faggot is WORSE than calling a woman a Cxxt.
> 
> We see how the left has now taken to dumping on CHILDREN, especially if they are the Palin children. I think Maddie is really Joy Behar, that ugly leftie was also dumping on a child.
> 
> the left crawls so low, a snake doesn't even compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the "****" word means is "woman".  "F*ggot", on the other hand, is a slur on someone's sexuality.  If they are gay, it denigrates them and if they aren't, it is a denial of their sexual identity.
> 
> I dunno why you cannot wrap you pea brain around this and frankly, you are no poster child for high morals, Stephanie.  If I looked at every conservative as someone as honest, compassionate and thoughtful as you I'd be condemning whole swaths of people myself.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't. I think you're unique...sort of.  The rabid dog time the religious Right is so anxious to recruit and wind up.  A real American traitor.
Click to expand...

Well, the above post is definitely !


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So calling someone a faggot is WORSE than calling a woman a Cxxt.
> 
> We see how the left has now taken to dumping on CHILDREN, especially if they are the Palin children. I think Maddie is really Joy Behar, that ugly leftie was also dumping on a child.
> 
> the left crawls so low, a snake doesn't even compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the "****" word means is "woman".  "F*ggot", on the other hand, is a slur on someone's sexuality.  If they are gay, it denigrates them and if they aren't, it is a denial of their sexual identity.
> 
> I dunno why you cannot wrap you pea brain around this and frankly, you are no poster child for high morals, Stephanie.  If I looked at every conservative as someone as honest, compassionate and thoughtful as you I'd be condemning whole swaths of people myself.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't. I think you're unique...sort of.  The rabid dog time the religious Right is so anxious to recruit and wind up.  A real American traitor.
Click to expand...


LOL, you friggen crack me up. good gawd. are you EVER HAPPY?
one thing is certain, you HAVE NO CLASS WHAT SO EVER and seem damn proud of it.
SHEESH


----------



## Tank

Being called a faggot is bad, because being a faggot is bad.


----------



## Synthaholic

G.T. said:


> Well, downs syndrome not being a big deal can pretty much be downgraded to opinion.


When is Poor Sarah going to show Trig's birth certificate?

And when is someone going to come up with some photos of Poor Sarah "out to here" in her 7/8/9th months of pregnancy?

This is her at 7 months:







Published: March 6th, 2008 12:02 AM
Last Modified: November 4th, 2009 05:58 PM
JUNEAU -- Gov. Sarah Palin shocked and awed just about everybody around the Capitol on Wednesday when she announced she's expecting her fifth child.

The governor, who recently turned 44, told a handful of reporters as she was leaving work to expect a new member of the first family, then headed to a reception at the Baranof Hotel to feast on king crab.

Palin said she's already about seven months along, with the baby due to arrive in mid-May.

*That the pregnancy is so advanced astonished all who heard the news. The governor, a runner who's always been trim, simply doesn't look pregnant.

Even close members of her staff said they only learned this week their boss was expecting.*

"I thought it was becoming obvious," Palin said. "You know, clothes getting snugger and snugger."

*But people just couldn't believe the news.

"Really? No!" said Bethel state Rep. Mary Nelson, who is close to giving birth herself.

"It's wonderful. She's very well-disguised," said Senate President Lyda Green, a mother of three who has sometimes sparred with Palin politically. "When I was five months pregnant, there was absolutely no question that I was with child."
*


Read more: Secret's out: Palin pregnant (03/06/08): Gov. Sarah Palin family | adn.com​
The announced birth was in April.

- Palin's daughter Bristol who attends an Anchorage high school, *was reportedly absent for what would have been the last 4 -5 months of her mother's pregnancy*, claiming to be suffering from a prolonged case of mono.   

*- Sarah Palin's water broke while she was attending a conference in Texas.  She then proceeded to give a 30-minute speech before taking an 11-12 hour flight home to Alaska to give birth.*

- All photos on the Alaska State Department's official website that show Sarah Palin and her family have been taken down.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So calling someone a faggot is WORSE than calling a woman a Cxxt.
> 
> We see how the left has now taken to dumping on CHILDREN, especially if they are the Palin children. I think Maddie is really Joy Behar, that ugly leftie was also dumping on a child.
> 
> the left crawls so low, a snake doesn't even compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the "****" word means is "woman".  "F*ggot", on the other hand, is a slur on someone's sexuality.  If they are gay, it denigrates them and if they aren't, it is a denial of their sexual identity.
> 
> I dunno why you cannot wrap you pea brain around this and frankly, you are no poster child for high morals, Stephanie.  If I looked at every conservative as someone as honest, compassionate and thoughtful as you I'd be condemning whole swaths of people myself.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't. I think you're unique...sort of.  The rabid dog time the religious Right is so anxious to recruit and wind up.  A real American traitor.
Click to expand...

Pig.


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, downs syndrome not being a big deal can pretty much be downgraded to opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> When is Poor Sarah going to show Trig's birth certificate?
> 
> And when is someone going to come up with some photos of Poor Sarah "out to here" in her 7/8/9th months of pregnancy?
> 
> This is her at 7 months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Published: March 6th, 2008 12:02 AM
> Last Modified: November 4th, 2009 05:58 PM
> JUNEAU -- Gov. Sarah Palin shocked and awed just about everybody around the Capitol on Wednesday when she announced she's expecting her fifth child.
> 
> The governor, who recently turned 44, told a handful of reporters as she was leaving work to expect a new member of the first family, then headed to a reception at the Baranof Hotel to feast on king crab.
> 
> Palin said she's already about seven months along, with the baby due to arrive in mid-May.
> 
> *That the pregnancy is so advanced astonished all who heard the news. The governor, a runner who's always been trim, simply doesn't look pregnant.
> 
> Even close members of her staff said they only learned this week their boss was expecting.*
> 
> "I thought it was becoming obvious," Palin said. "You know, clothes getting snugger and snugger."
> 
> *But people just couldn't believe the news.
> 
> "Really? No!" said Bethel state Rep. Mary Nelson, who is close to giving birth herself.
> 
> "It's wonderful. She's very well-disguised," said Senate President Lyda Green, a mother of three who has sometimes sparred with Palin politically. "When I was five months pregnant, there was absolutely no question that I was with child."
> *
> 
> 
> Read more: Secret's out: Palin pregnant (03/06/08): Gov. Sarah Palin family | adn.com​
> The announced birth was in April.
> 
> - Palin's daughter Bristol who attends an Anchorage high school, *was reportedly absent for what would have been the last 4 -5 months of her mother's pregnancy*, claiming to be suffering from a prolonged case of mono.
> 
> *- Sarah Palin's water broke while she was attending a conference in Texas.  She then proceeded to give a 30-minute speech before taking an 11-12 hour flight home to Alaska to give birth.*
> 
> - All photos on the Alaska State Department's official website that show Sarah Palin and her family have been taken down.
Click to expand...


sorry, you post was dumb and stupid, you fail.


----------



## CMike

Synthaholic said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> You truely are a fucked up bitch.
> You can not defend your sleazy behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, CMike....Sarah Palin is not actually here on the boards.  You'll have to send that to her Facebook page, or publicist, or something.
Click to expand...


Your post is so gay.


----------



## CMike

Synthaholic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, downs syndrome not being a big deal can pretty much be downgraded to opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> When is Poor Sarah going to show Trig's birth certificate?
> 
> down.
Click to expand...

No reason that she should.

When will Obama show his birth certificate ?


----------



## Synthaholic

Tank said:


>



Wicked Fester thinks she is beautiful.


----------



## Synthaholic

Tank said:


> How about Sarah Palins family attending that racist church for twenty years?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN7hJDS26rI[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

Synthaholic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, downs syndrome not being a big deal can pretty much be downgraded to opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> When is Poor Sarah going to show Trig's birth certificate?
> 
> And when is someone going to come up with some photos of Poor Sarah "out to here" in her 7/8/9th months of pregnancy?
> 
> This is her at 7 months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Published: March 6th, 2008 12:02 AM
> Last Modified: November 4th, 2009 05:58 PM
> JUNEAU -- Gov. Sarah Palin shocked and awed just about everybody around the Capitol on Wednesday when she announced she's expecting her fifth child.
> 
> The governor, who recently turned 44, told a handful of reporters as she was leaving work to expect a new member of the first family, then headed to a reception at the Baranof Hotel to feast on king crab.
> 
> Palin said she's already about seven months along, with the baby due to arrive in mid-May.
> 
> *That the pregnancy is so advanced astonished all who heard the news. The governor, a runner who's always been trim, simply doesn't look pregnant.
> 
> Even close members of her staff said they only learned this week their boss was expecting.*
> 
> "I thought it was becoming obvious," Palin said. "You know, clothes getting snugger and snugger."
> 
> *But people just couldn't believe the news.
> 
> "Really? No!" said Bethel state Rep. Mary Nelson, who is close to giving birth herself.
> 
> "It's wonderful. She's very well-disguised," said Senate President Lyda Green, a mother of three who has sometimes sparred with Palin politically. "When I was five months pregnant, there was absolutely no question that I was with child."
> *
> 
> 
> Read more: Secret's out: Palin pregnant (03/06/08): Gov. Sarah Palin family | adn.com​
> The announced birth was in April.
> 
> - Palin's daughter Bristol who attends an Anchorage high school, *was reportedly absent for what would have been the last 4 -5 months of her mother's pregnancy*, claiming to be suffering from a prolonged case of mono.
> 
> *- Sarah Palin's water broke while she was attending a conference in Texas.  She then proceeded to give a 30-minute speech before taking an 11-12 hour flight home to Alaska to give birth.*
> 
> - All photos on the Alaska State Department's official website that show Sarah Palin and her family have been taken down.
Click to expand...

Got proof, ya' whiney lil' liberal bitch?

And why should she show his BC?......It's none of your business, ya' whiney lil' liberal bitch!


----------



## Synthaholic

AllieBaba said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> More smurf vomit from Blue's Clueless.
> 
> I stopped reading after the second paragraph, after it became obvious that whole wall of text is just you trying to hoodwink yourself into thinking you have a righteous position here.
> 
> You don't. Try to justify your nonesense all you want, it'll only make you look like a clueless fool even more. Step back, look at the sheer length of that post, and realize you have a problem. It's the first step.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Madeline - you have to dumb it down for the Rightwing on this board.
> 
> Talk in sound bites:  that's what they are used to hearing from their 'leaders'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that entire rant she provided not one single example, an iota of evidence, that anything that she said is true. No links, no quotes. Sorry, the right doesn't just go on the vile and hateful ramblings of the left, who have proved again and again that not only are the liars, but that they don't even understand the concept of truth.
> 
> *Madeline's primary gripe with Palin is now and always has been that she is a professional woman who dares to have children, and who (gasp) doesn't hide those children away or refuse to talk about them.* I have yet to meet a mother who doesn't love to talk about her kids, and the more kids you have, the more you talk about them. You make decisions based upon them, your politics are influenced by them, and that irritates Madeline no end. She not only hates children (you'll have to take my word for it, the way you have to take Madeline's word for her vile spewings) but even more, she hates mothers who leave the house to pursue careers.
Click to expand...


No, that's just how you spin it.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Synthaholic said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Fester thinks she is beautiful.
Click to expand...

Yeah, for a woman her age she is friggin' gorgeous.

Jealous much?


----------



## Synthaholic

Wicked Jester said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Fester thinks she is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, for a woman her age she is friggin' gorgeous.
> 
> Jealous much?
Click to expand...

You think 46 is old?


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Sarah Palins family attending that racist church for twenty years?
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN7hJDS26rI[/ame]
Click to expand...

Like Rev. Wright's racist church?


----------



## Madeline

What bullshittery.  I m not opposed to Palin because she is a woman, or a mother, or a good looking woman in some people's eyes.

I am opposed to her because her opinions offend me in the deepest way possible.  Because, if she were elected, she'd bring this nation into the Dark Ages.  Because she is stupid and incompetent.  Because, IMO, she has the morals of an alley cat.

I know more about Palin than I do about this twerp, but I plan to oppose him as well....

Mike Huckabee lauds ousting of Iowa justices over gay marriage, courts evangelicals | cleveland.com

I'm not gonna stand idly by whilst racism, sexism, stupidity and hate become the guiding lights for this nation's future.


----------



## Stephanie

oooooooooooooooooooooooo, Palin would take uS back to the* DARK AGES.*

good gawd, the DRAMA with that statement is hysterical.

I can't stand the Shrillery, but I don't DWELL on it DAY IN and DAY OUT.

sheeesh


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> What bullshittery.  I m not opposed to Palin because she is a woman, or a mother, or a good looking woman in some people's eyes.
> 
> I am opposed to her because her opinions offend me in the deepest way possible.  Because, if she were elected, she'd bring this nation into the Dark Ages.  Because she is stupid and incompetent.  Because, IMO, she has the morals of an alley cat.
> 
> I know more about Palin than I do about this twerp, but I plan to oppose nation's future.


sounds like you are describing yourself .


----------



## Newby

CMike said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshittery.  I m not opposed to Palin because she is a woman, or a mother, or a good looking woman in some people's eyes.
> 
> I am opposed to her because her opinions offend me in the deepest way possible.  Because, if she were elected, she'd bring this nation into the Dark Ages.  Because she is stupid and incompetent.  Because, IMO, she has the morals of an alley cat.
> 
> I know more about Palin than I do about this twerp, but I plan to oppose nation's future.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you are describing yourself .
Click to expand...


Can anyone say attention whore???


----------



## elvis

Newby said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshittery.  I m not opposed to Palin because she is a woman, or a mother, or a good looking woman in some people's eyes.
> 
> I am opposed to her because her opinions offend me in the deepest way possible.  Because, if she were elected, she'd bring this nation into the Dark Ages.  Because she is stupid and incompetent.  Because, IMO, she has the morals of an alley cat.
> 
> I know more about Palin than I do about this twerp, but I plan to oppose nation's future.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you are describing yourself .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can anyone say attention whore???
Click to expand...


Let me see....

Yeah.  I just said it.


----------



## CMike

wicked jester said:


> synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wicked fester thinks she is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, for a woman her age she is friggin' gorgeous.
> 
> Jealous much?
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno.......there's more to being president than being able to wink and say "you betcha" while jiggling your boobs.


----------



## LilOlLady

*Sara Palin Uncovered: Controversy Over Baby Trig*News Type: Event  Seeded on Sun Nov 21, 2010


*So, here are the facts:*
*Fox News has exclusive video they have been showing on t.v. about the everyday life of Sarah while she was pregnant with Trig. During the show, she keeps asking,"where's Bristol?" ,and then at one point she tells her husband to call Bristol's phone. During the entire video, there is no footage of Bristol, even though she was supposed to be home sick with Mono.

http://fed-up-with-republicans.newsvine ... -baby-trig


----------



## rdean

I think the birth of Trig was perfectly described by a USMB member as, "Sacred Baby Syndrome".  Sounds beautiful.


----------



## daveman




----------



## Sallow

I hope she runs. That would be so much fun!


----------



## PixieStix

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So calling someone a faggot is WORSE than calling a woman a Cxxt.
> 
> We see how the left has now taken to dumping on CHILDREN, especially if they are the Palin children. I think Maddie is really Joy Behar, that ugly leftie was also dumping on a child.
> 
> the left crawls so low, a snake doesn't even compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the "****" word means is "woman".  "F*ggot", on the other hand, is a slur on someone's sexuality.  If they are gay, it denigrates them and if they aren't, it is a denial of their sexual identity.
Click to expand...


Really?? I am a woman, I am NOT you  
You continually denigrate and eat your own Madeline, typical nasty post when it concerns women on the right. I lose more respect for you by the post

Allow me to edit my thoughts..... in reality, I lost complete respect for you a couple of months ago


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> What bullshittery.  I m not opposed to Palin because she is a woman, or a mother, or a good looking woman in some people's eyes.
> 
> I am opposed to her because her opinions offend me in the deepest way possible.  Because, if she were elected, she'd bring this nation into the Dark Ages.  Because she is stupid and incompetent.  Because, IMO, she has the morals of an alley cat.
> 
> I know more about Palin than I do about this twerp, but I plan to oppose him as well....
> 
> Mike Huckabee lauds ousting of Iowa justices over gay marriage, courts evangelicals | cleveland.com
> 
> I'm not gonna stand idly by whilst racism, sexism, stupidity and hate become the guiding lights for this nation's future.


Bullshit.

If that were the case for your seething hatred of her, then you would not attack her children and attack her for making a Choice to give birth to a Down Syndrome child while choosing to continue working.

Fail, liar.

Pig.

Sexist.

Idiot.




What amazes me is that it is not all that intellectually challenging to honestly attack Palin, yet Madeline does this shit continuously.


----------



## Sheldon

Synthaholic said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the time and energy you dedicate to defending Palin, Sheldon.  It's very appealing at first blush, this cry to "leave the kids alone", except that........
> 
> Palin has leveraged her oldest child's teen pregnancy into some sort of martyrdom and Bristol is now a public figure in her own right.  The search phrase "bristol palin magazine interviews" returns about 6,080,000 results on Google.  She's a reality tv star and has been on the covers of various magazines.  The Palins cannot shove Bristol out into the limelight as a spokesmodel for safe sex (?) or any other high moral principle and then demand that all discussion of hypocrisy on her part will remain unspoken of.
> 
> Palin has also leveraged her youngest child as grounds for claiming she has a special claim to extraordinary consideration as a mother that the parents of normal, healthy children do not share.  We did discuss this on a thread the Mod Squad has pulled, though I still dunno why.  Once again, the hypocrisy thing:  if you claim the moral high ground on some biographic basis and your private life reveals you do not adhere to the principles you claim to embody, that is discussion-worthy.
> 
> Palin makes so many references to her children and her motherhood, it's hard to keep track of them all.  How many times has she said the phrase "Momma Grizzlies" alone?  She cannot bang on her reproductive talents and then expect her parenting skills are beyond the pale by those who find fault with her, as a politican.  And BTW, this is something Obama (nor any other politican I can think of) has ever done...."vote for me, I'm a great Mom" is unique to the Palin playbook, IMO.
> 
> Calling a woman a "****" is not a verbal act that reveals anyone's anti-woman bigotry IMO.  You wanna imbue that word with more power than it deserves.  Calling a youngster a "f*ggot", on the other hand, does reveal a homophobic bias.  You may not like that these two are not the same egregious moral lapses, but that's life, Sheldon.
> 
> Relying on the USMB's own TOS for a logical reason why Palin's performance as a parent cannot be discussed is also a fail.  Palin is not a USMB member -- she is a public figure.  She wants to be POTUS and more'n a few people support her.  She's a threat to this country and the very deceitful way she claims to be morally superior whilst deflecting any criticism of her moral lapses is one of the reasons I so despise her -- I find this woman to be canny but not smart, manipulative but not persuasive, jingoistic but not patriotic, etc.
> 
> Palin weaves her personal life and back story into her politics, Sheldon.  She opposes abortion rights about as vehemently as it is possible to do -- more than most RCC clergy do -- and then waves her baby in the air.  She opposes sex education in public schools and then shoves her single mom daughter into the limelight, and sees nothing at all hypocritical about allowing her to do up ads for condoms with a poster child for promiscuity.  She attacks Obama as a "politican" and talks endlessly about how much she hates government -- how she'd rather be doing just about anything with her kids.  Then she leaves the kids and runs around the country on a million dollar speaking tour, etc.
> 
> There's no way to have a full and frank discussion about Palin's suitability to serve as POTUS without drawing on examples of her hypocrisy, because that data is what I think most people are missing...and IMO, Palin is all about concealing her real motives and acts from public view whilst she dazzles the stupid with bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More smurf vomit from Blue's Clueless.
> 
> I stopped reading after the second paragraph, after it became obvious that whole wall of text is just you trying to hoodwink yourself into thinking you have a righteous position here.
> 
> You don't. Try to justify your nonesense all you want, it'll only make you look like a clueless fool even more. Step back, look at the sheer length of that post, and realize you have a problem. It's the first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Madeline - you have to dumb it down for the Rightwing on this board.
> 
> Talk in sound bites:  that's what they are used to hearing from their 'leaders'.
Click to expand...


Keep swinging, brainiac.

I'm not a rightwinger, conservative, or Republican. I voted for Obama. If someone was trying to discredit him by going after him as a father, I'd be posting the same thing. It's called principle. Look the word up if you don't know what it means.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

LilOlLady said:


> *Sara Palin Uncovered: Controversy Over Baby Trig*News Type: Event  Seeded on Sun Nov 21, 2010
> 
> 
> *So, here are the facts:*
> *Fox News has exclusive video they have been showing on t.v. about the everyday life of Sarah while she was pregnant with Trig. During the show, she keeps asking,"where's Bristol?" ,and then at one point she tells her husband to call Bristol's phone. During the entire video, there is no footage of Bristol, even though she was supposed to be home sick with Mono.
> 
> http://fed-up-with-republicans.newsvine ... -baby-trig



You poor sick twisted fuck.

Here maybe this will make you feel better


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Palin will easily beat whoever the Dem Candidate is in 2012


----------



## The Infidel

CrusaderFrank said:


> Palin will easily beat whoever the Dem Candidate is in 2012



Thats assuming everything will be done above board


----------



## California Girl

On the day that anyone can explain how the fuck this is anyone's business other than the Palin family, I'll take a view on it. Until then, might I just say this.....

There are some seriously fucking deranged people in this country - and many of them do not have the last name Palin.


----------



## ABikerSailor

CrusaderFrank said:


> Palin will easily beat whoever the Dem Candidate is in 2012



Tell ya what Frank.......I'll make a bet with you........

If Palin runs and wins the WH, I will pos rep you once a week for a year.

If she runs and loses, or doesn't make it past the primaries?  You pos rep me once a week for a year.

Put up or shut up.  She's not gonna win, even if she does run.

BTW.........Wicked Jester took a bet like that for Christine O'Donnell.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin will easily beat whoever the Dem Candidate is in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell ya what Frank.......I'll make a bet with you........
> 
> If Palin runs and wins the WH, I will pos rep you once a week for a year.
> 
> If she runs and loses, or doesn't make it past the primaries?  You pos rep me once a week for a year.
> 
> Put up or shut up.  She's not gonna win, even if she does run.
> 
> BTW.........Wicked Jester took a bet like that for Christine O'Donnell.
Click to expand...


In all seriousness, if we survive past the first quarter of 2011, I'll come back and look at this.  If not, it's been nice knowing you.


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooo, Palin would take uS back to the* DARK AGES.*
> 
> good gawd, the DRAMA with that statement is hysterical.
> 
> I can't stand the Shrillery, but I don't DWELL on it DAY IN and DAY OUT.
> 
> sheeesh



There's no time, what with all your dwelling on President Obama.


----------



## ABikerSailor

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin will easily beat whoever the Dem Candidate is in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell ya what Frank.......I'll make a bet with you........
> 
> If Palin runs and wins the WH, I will pos rep you once a week for a year.
> 
> If she runs and loses, or doesn't make it past the primaries?  You pos rep me once a week for a year.
> 
> Put up or shut up.  She's not gonna win, even if she does run.
> 
> BTW.........Wicked Jester took a bet like that for Christine O'Donnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, if we survive past the first quarter of 2011, I'll come back and look at this.  If not, it's been nice knowing you.
Click to expand...


I read this as "I'm not gonna bet you now, because I'm hoping that you'll forget about it because I know she's not gonna win."

You're the one calling it dude...........either you believe in her or not, which is it?


----------



## xotoxi

LilOlLady said:


> *Sara Palin Uncovered: Controversy Over Baby Trig*News Type: Event  Seeded on Sun Nov 21, 2010
> 
> 
> *So, here are the facts:*
> *Fox News has exclusive video they have been showing on t.v. about the everyday life of Sarah while she was pregnant with Trig. During the show, she keeps asking,"where's Bristol?" ,and then at one point she tells her husband to call Bristol's phone. During the entire video, there is no footage of Bristol, even though she was supposed to be home sick with Mono.
> 
> http://fed-up-with-republicans.newsvine ... -baby-trig



So Trig is the product of _Bristol _and Todd?

Interesting.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sheldon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> More smurf vomit from Blue's Clueless.
> 
> I stopped reading after the second paragraph, after it became obvious that whole wall of text is just you trying to hoodwink yourself into thinking you have a righteous position here.
> 
> You don't. Try to justify your nonesense all you want, it'll only make you look like a clueless fool even more. Step back, look at the sheer length of that post, and realize you have a problem. It's the first step.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Madeline - you have to dumb it down for the Rightwing on this board.
> 
> Talk in sound bites:  that's what they are used to hearing from their 'leaders'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep swinging, brainiac.
> 
> *I'm not a rightwinger, conservative, or Republican. I voted for Obama.* If someone was trying to discredit him by going after him as a father, I'd be posting the same thing. It's called principle. Look the word up if you don't know what it means.
Click to expand...


If that's true, then why are you getting your panties in a wad?  I was talking about Rightwingers.


----------



## tinydancer

That link doesn't work for me.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell ya what Frank.......I'll make a bet with you........
> 
> If Palin runs and wins the WH, I will pos rep you once a week for a year.
> 
> If she runs and loses, or doesn't make it past the primaries?  You pos rep me once a week for a year.
> 
> Put up or shut up.  She's not gonna win, even if she does run.
> 
> BTW.........Wicked Jester took a bet like that for Christine O'Donnell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, if we survive past the first quarter of 2011, I'll come back and look at this.  If not, it's been nice knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read this as "I'm not gonna bet you now, because I'm hoping that you'll forget about it because I know she's not gonna win."
> 
> You're the one calling it dude...........either you believe in her or not, which is it?
Click to expand...


What makes you think I'm kidding?


----------



## ABikerSailor

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, if we survive past the first quarter of 2011, I'll come back and look at this.  If not, it's been nice knowing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read this as "I'm not gonna bet you now, because I'm hoping that you'll forget about it because I know she's not gonna win."
> 
> You're the one calling it dude...........either you believe in her or not, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think I'm kidding?
Click to expand...


Hey..........what exactly makes you think we won't be here?  Like I said pussy, put up or shut up.


----------



## Zoom-boing

ABikerSailor said:


> Tell ya what Frank.......I'll make a bet with you........
> 
> If Palin runs and wins the WH, I will pos rep you once a week for a year.
> 
> If she runs and loses, or doesn't make it past the primaries?  You pos rep me once a week for a year.
> 
> Put up or shut up.  She's not gonna win, even if she does run.



For it to be fair you would have to pos rep him twice a week, seeing as he has twice as much rep as you.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Zoom-boing said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell ya what Frank.......I'll make a bet with you........
> 
> If Palin runs and wins the WH, I will pos rep you once a week for a year.
> 
> If she runs and loses, or doesn't make it past the primaries?  You pos rep me once a week for a year.
> 
> Put up or shut up.  She's not gonna win, even if she does run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For it to be fair you would have to pos rep him twice a week, seeing as he has twice as much rep as you.
Click to expand...


Hey, I've got twice as much as Wicked Jester and I'm not forcing him to pos rep me twice a week.

More of a symbolic gentleman's (or gentlewoman's) bet.

BTW Zoom, digging the new avi.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read this as "I'm not gonna bet you now, because I'm hoping that you'll forget about it because I know she's not gonna win."
> 
> You're the one calling it dude...........either you believe in her or not, which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I'm kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey..........what exactly makes you think we won't be here?  Like I said pussy, put up or shut up.
Click to expand...


Oh, wearing the big boy pants again, I see. I'm so a-scared!  

I don't know how it happens or what happens, I just know it happens...well, again, let's get past first quarter 2011 and we'll talk some more and I'll take you up on your little deal.


----------



## ABikerSailor

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I'm kidding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey..........what exactly makes you think we won't be here?  Like I said pussy, put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wearing the big boy pants again, I see. I'm so a-scared!
> 
> I don't know how it happens or what happens, I just know it happens...well, again, let's get past first quarter 2011 and we'll talk some more and I'll take you up on your little deal.
Click to expand...


You don't know how or even what happens, you just know SOMETHING happens?

Where did you get your fortune telling degree, Mrs. Cleo's school of predictions?


----------



## tinydancer

I can't get that link to work but I gather from others posts that this OP is repeating the vile garbage that Andrew Sullivan spread during the campaign.

That Todd Palin was the father of Bristol's baby take a choice Trig or Trip. Depending on what website you visit.

It's as disgusting and appalling today as it was then. For all the liberals who like to consider this family white trash, you should really look in the mirror and assess what type of person are you to conntinually spread lies about a family who's only sin is that they are all related to a woman you hate for her politics?

What type of person just hits the keyboards and with no proof whatsoever condemn a father and daughter of committing incest?

When you really can't stand one woman for her politics that you have to stoop this low it really is time for serious therapy.

Now put on your thinking cap Lil Old Lady, DNA tests are available to Levi Johnston He can clear up Trip's lineage at least and maybe parlay this rumour into more big bucks for himself.

If the rumour was true that Todd fathered Trip as well, Levi would have had that test taken lickety split to further spit in the eye of the Palin's and get his sorry ass out of child support.

Sheesh. You should be ashamed of yourself  but you won't be.


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Madeline - you have to dumb it down for the Rightwing on this board.
> 
> Talk in sound bites:  that's what they are used to hearing from their 'leaders'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep swinging, brainiac.
> 
> *I'm not a rightwinger, conservative, or Republican. I voted for Obama.* If someone was trying to discredit him by going after him as a father, I'd be posting the same thing. It's called principle. Look the word up if you don't know what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's true, then why are you getting your panties in a wad?  I was talking about Rightwingers.
Click to expand...

But responding to him, idiot.

Damn, personal responsibility is so very foreign to too many.


----------



## Si modo

Is Trig from Sarah?

I don't care.



Is Trig from Sarah's daughter (pick one, I don't care too much)?

I don't care.








But, dayum, we have yet ANOTHER Palin family thread.  

*Now where's that damn clicker...I know some soap has to be on the tube.  It's equivalent to listening to so many on the left, so what the hell.*


----------



## Synthaholic

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep swinging, brainiac.
> 
> *I'm not a rightwinger, conservative, or Republican. I voted for Obama.* If someone was trying to discredit him by going after him as a father, I'd be posting the same thing. It's called principle. Look the word up if you don't know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then why are you getting your panties in a wad?  I was talking about Rightwingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But responding to him, idiot.
> 
> Damn, personal responsibility is so very foreign to too many.
Click to expand...

Ahh - I didn't notice.  Maybe because it was from a different day, and despite his protestations to the contrary, he posts like a wingnut.  If it walks like a duck . . .


----------



## Si modo

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then why are you getting your panties in a wad?  I was talking about Rightwingers.
> 
> 
> 
> But responding to him, idiot.
> 
> Damn, personal responsibility is so very foreign to too many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh - I didn't notice.  Maybe because it was from a different day, and despite his protestations to the contrary, he posts like a wingnut.  If it walks like a duck . . .
Click to expand...

Yup.  As I said, personal responsibility.


----------



## Madeline

PixieStix said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So calling someone a faggot is WORSE than calling a woman a Cxxt.
> 
> We see how the left has now taken to dumping on CHILDREN, especially if they are the Palin children. I think Maddie is really Joy Behar, that ugly leftie was also dumping on a child.
> 
> the left crawls so low, a snake doesn't even compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the "****" word means is "woman".  "F*ggot", on the other hand, is a slur on someone's sexuality.  If they are gay, it denigrates them and if they aren't, it is a denial of their sexual identity.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?? I am a woman, I am NOT you
> You continually denigrate and eat your own Madeline, typical nasty post when it concerns women on the right. I lose more respect for you by the post
> 
> Allow me to edit my thoughts..... in reality, I lost complete respect for you a couple of months ago
Click to expand...


I am sorry to hear that, Miss Pix.  Politics is not now nor has it ever been a great place for those with delicate feelings.

And yes, "****" means nothing more or less than "adult human female".  Like it or not, it is not a slur on anyone's morals.


----------



## Madeline

> Sheldon wrote:
> 
> Keep swinging, brainiac.
> 
> I'm not a rightwinger, conservative, or Republican. I voted for Obama. If someone was trying to discredit him by going after him as a father, I'd be posting the same thing. It's called principle. Look the word up if you don't know what it means.



Obama did not run for POTUS by claiming he is The World's Greatest Dad.  His kids are not public figures.  

This comparision is a fail.


----------



## tinydancer

Si modo said:


> Is Trig from Sarah?
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Trig from Sarah's daughter (pick one, I don't care too much)?
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, dayum, we have yet ANOTHER Palin family thread.
> 
> *Now where's that damn clicker...I know some soap has to be on the tube.  It's equivalent to listing to so many on the left, so what the hell.*



The websites on this are crazy. Somehow, someway the theories abound that Trig is Bristol's baby fathered by her father and then the kid then gets knocked up by Levi and has Trip.

This is wilder than any episode of Twilight Zone meets Jerry Springer. And the white trash are the people spreading this rumour.


----------



## DiveCon

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then why are you getting your panties in a wad?  I was talking about Rightwingers.
> 
> 
> 
> But responding to him, idiot.
> 
> Damn, personal responsibility is so very foreign to too many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh - I didn't notice.  Maybe because it was from a different day, and despite his protestations to the contrary, he posts like a wingnut.  If it walks like a duck . . .
Click to expand...

YOU are a wingnut a leftwingnut, but still a wingnut


----------



## Madeline

Divey...a crappy ad hominem?  From you?


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> Sheldon wrote:
> 
> Keep swinging, brainiac.
> 
> I'm not a rightwinger, conservative, or Republican. I voted for Obama. If someone was trying to discredit him by going after him as a father, I'd be posting the same thing. It's called principle. Look the word up if you don't know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not run for POTUS by claiming he is The World's Greatest Dad.  His kids are not public figures.
> 
> This comparision is a fail.
Click to expand...

actually, its a very valid comparison
seek out help for your irrational hatred of this woman


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> Divey...a crappy ad hominem?  From you?


truth is truth maddy


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Sheldon wrote:
> 
> Keep swinging, brainiac.
> 
> I'm not a rightwinger, conservative, or Republican. I voted for Obama. If someone was trying to discredit him by going after him as a father, I'd be posting the same thing. It's called principle. Look the word up if you don't know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not run for POTUS by claiming he is The World's Greatest Dad.  His kids are not public figures.
> 
> This comparision is a fail.
Click to expand...

Link to where Palin made such a claim to be the 'world's greatest mom', you idiotic lunatic.


----------



## Madeline

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Divey...a crappy ad hominem?  From you?
> 
> 
> 
> truth is truth maddy
Click to expand...


Reads like an evasion to me, Divey.  Neither you nor Sheldon wants to get into the substance of the debate:  Palin whores her kids out to the media and then wants to declare her parenting skills off the table for discussion.  A sleazy tactic other politicans do not use.


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Divey...a crappy ad hominem?  From you?
> 
> 
> 
> truth is truth maddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reads like an evasion to me, Divey.  Neither you nor Sheldon wants to get into the substance of the debate:  Palin whores her kids out to the media and then wants to declare her parenting skills off the table for discussion.  A sleazy tactic other politicans do not use.
Click to expand...

you have a serious mental issue with this woman
seek out help before it consumes you


----------



## Si modo

DiveCon said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> truth is truth maddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reads like an evasion to me, Divey.  Neither you nor Sheldon wants to get into the substance of the debate:  Palin whores her kids out to the media and then wants to declare her parenting skills off the table for discussion.  A sleazy tactic other politicans do not use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have a serious mental issue with this woman
> seek out help before it consumes you
Click to expand...

Before??????


----------



## Newby

Si modo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads like an evasion to me, Divey.  Neither you nor Sheldon wants to get into the substance of the debate:  Palin whores her kids out to the media and then wants to declare her parenting skills off the table for discussion.  A sleazy tactic other politicans do not use.
> 
> 
> 
> you have a serious mental issue with this woman
> seek out help before it consumes you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before??????
Click to expand...


Yeah, I think it's a little too late.


----------



## Sheldon

Madeline said:


> Sheldon wrote:
> 
> Keep swinging, brainiac.
> 
> I'm not a rightwinger, conservative, or Republican. I voted for Obama. If someone was trying to discredit him by going after him as a father, I'd be posting the same thing. It's called principle. Look the word up if you don't know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not run for POTUS by claiming he is The World's Greatest Dad.  His kids are not public figures.
> 
> This comparision is a fail.
Click to expand...


His kids are public figures; millions of people know who they are. I don't see either Palin or Obama claiming to be the world's greatest parent. Obama has brought his life as a dad into the public. Other politicians do it also; it helps to connect with voters.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLWkPGJmZtA[/ame]


Just because a politician brings their family onto the stage doesn't mean tomatoes need to be thrown at them. Rational people understand this.


----------



## DiveCon

Si modo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads like an evasion to me, Divey.  Neither you nor Sheldon wants to get into the substance of the debate:  Palin whores her kids out to the media and then wants to declare her parenting skills off the table for discussion.  A sleazy tactic other politicans do not use.
> 
> 
> 
> you have a serious mental issue with this woman
> seek out help before it consumes you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before??????
Click to expand...

should i have added "totally" in there?


----------



## Sheldon

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, then why are you getting your panties in a wad?  I was talking about Rightwingers.
> 
> 
> 
> But responding to him, idiot.
> 
> Damn, personal responsibility is so very foreign to too many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh - I didn't notice.  Maybe because it was from a different day, and despite his protestations to the contrary, he posts like a wingnut.  If it walks like a duck . . .
Click to expand...



So in your world, a wingnut is someone who doesn't mindlessly rip on the Palin family. Do unicorns fart rainbows in your alternate universe too?


----------



## Newby

DiveCon said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have a serious mental issue with this woman
> seek out help before it consumes you
> 
> 
> 
> Before??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> should i have added "totally" in there?
Click to expand...


I think it's too late for that as well...


----------



## CMike

Madeline said:


> Sheldon wrote:
> 
> Keep swinging, brainiac.
> 
> I'm not a rightwinger, conservative, or Republican. I voted for Obama. If someone was trying to discredit him by going after him as a father, I'd be posting the same thing. It's called principle. Look the word up if you don't know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not run for POTUS by claiming he is The World's Greatest Dad.  His kids are not public figures.
> 
> This comparision is a fail.
Click to expand...


Sarah Palin never said that she is the world greatest mom, and her kids are not public figures either.

Just a candidate bringing their kids on a stage to introduce them doesn't make them public figures MADeline the Nut Case


----------



## MaggieMae

CrusaderFrank said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sara Palin Uncovered: Controversy Over Baby Trig*News Type: Event  Seeded on Sun Nov 21, 2010
> 
> 
> *So, here are the facts:*
> *Fox News has exclusive video they have been showing on t.v. about the everyday life of Sarah while she was pregnant with Trig. During the show, she keeps asking,"where's Bristol?" ,and then at one point she tells her husband to call Bristol's phone. During the entire video, there is no footage of Bristol, even though she was supposed to be home sick with Mono.
> 
> http://fed-up-with-republicans.newsvine ... -baby-trig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor sick twisted fuck.
> 
> Here maybe this will make you feel better
Click to expand...


My my my. Payback's a bitch, ain't it. Criticisms of your beloved _Saaaaaaa_raaaaahhhhh really pisses off you and your ilk. Ya know what? Tough shit.


----------



## MaggieMae

daveman said:


>



Change that to *OBAMA* derangement syndrome, and you have the kind of shit we've been looking at posted by you partisan hacks for over two years. Cons have mastered hypocrisy to the point it could be considered sinful if it weren't such an obvious mental condition.


----------



## Moon

MaggieMae said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sara Palin Uncovered: Controversy Over Baby Trig*News Type: Event  Seeded on Sun Nov 21, 2010
> 
> 
> *So, here are the facts:*
> *Fox News has exclusive video they have been showing on t.v. about the everyday life of Sarah while she was pregnant with Trig. During the show, she keeps asking,"where's Bristol?" ,and then at one point she tells her husband to call Bristol's phone. During the entire video, there is no footage of Bristol, even though she was supposed to be home sick with Mono.
> 
> http://fed-up-with-republicans.newsvine ... -baby-trig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor sick twisted fuck.
> 
> Here maybe this will make you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My my my. Payback's a bitch, ain't it. Criticisms of your beloved _Saaaaaaa_raaaaahhhhh really pisses off you and your ilk. Ya know what? Tough shit.
Click to expand...


Except this nonsense isn't criticism, it's just a smear campaign by the people who hate Sarah Palin.


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Divey...a crappy ad hominem?  From you?
> 
> 
> 
> truth is truth maddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reads like an evasion to me, Divey.  Neither you nor Sheldon wants to get into the substance of the debate:  Palin whores her kids out to the media and then wants to declare her parenting skills off the table for discussion.  A sleazy tactic other politicans do not use.
Click to expand...


right, we have seen the Obamas with their kids on a beach, eating ice cream, their first day of school, etc etc. but yet, NO OTHER POLITICIAN WHORES THEIR CHILDREN OUT.

good gawd, you are friggen warped and have a UNHEALTY obsession with Palins children..it is getting kinda SCARY.


----------



## MaggieMae

Si modo said:


> Is Trig from Sarah?
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Trig from Sarah's daughter (pick one, I don't care too much)?
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, dayum, we have yet ANOTHER Palin family thread.
> 
> *Now where's that damn clicker...I know some soap has to be on the tube.  It's equivalent to listening to so many on the left, so what the hell.*



Retired Army guy is the one posting all the thread openers about Palin. I'm with you that her entire family ordeals as well as her politics bore me to tears. I did make it through the second episode of Palin's Alaska, but won't bother watching anymore. A real yawner. HOWEVER, that said, tonights DWTS should be good. I wonder if they'll say anything about the controversy surrounding Bristol's votes last week. I don't envy her having to go out there and perform again after all that. She didn't deserve to have all this nonsense to contend with in addition to being nervous anyway.


----------



## ABikerSailor

The Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil had her new book released now so that it would help the non dancing wooden doll known as Bristol.

Break a leg Bristol........break a leg.


----------



## MaggieMae

Moon said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor sick twisted fuck.
> 
> Here maybe this will make you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My my my. Payback's a bitch, ain't it. Criticisms of your beloved _Saaaaaaa_raaaaahhhhh really pisses off you and your ilk. Ya know what? Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except this nonsense isn't criticism, it's just a smear campaign by the people who hate Sarah Palin.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter which topic, or the kind of thread started, if it has the name "Palin" attached, it will get criticism. Ironically, this is the first I've heard of this Todd/Bristol thingie, so I'm sure it was debunked long ago.


----------



## MaggieMae

ABikerSailor said:


> The Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil had her new book released now so that it would help the non dancing wooden doll known as Bristol.
> 
> Break a leg Bristol........break a leg.



Well now that Brandy has been knocked out, I don't want "Baby" (can't think of her name offhand) to win since she was already a professional dancer, which is equally unfair to hand her the win. So I'll be rooting for either Kyle or Bristol, but Bristol needs to knock it out of the ballpark to win over Kyle. Just my opinion.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Stephanie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> truth is truth maddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reads like an evasion to me, Divey.  Neither you nor Sheldon wants to get into the substance of the debate:  Palin whores her kids out to the media and then wants to declare her parenting skills off the table for discussion.  A sleazy tactic other politicans do not use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right, we have seen the Obamas with their kids on a beach, eating ice cream, their first day of school, etc etc. but yet, NO OTHER POLITICIAN WHORES THEIR CHILDREN OUT.
> 
> good gawd, you are friggen warped and have a UNHEALTY obsession with Palins children..it is getting kinda SCARY.
Click to expand...


Momma Gerbil pimped her kids out more than Obama.


----------



## daveman

MaggieMae said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change that to *OBAMA* derangement syndrome, and you have the kind of shit we've been looking at posted by you partisan hacks for over two years. Cons have mastered hypocrisy to the point it could be considered sinful if it weren't such an obvious mental condition.
Click to expand...

And change it to Bush, and it'll represent what we saw the entire previous Administration.

I believe you were saying something about hypocrisy...?  

Meanwhile, imagine the leftist meltdown had someone questioned the Obama kids' parentage.  

Or is that different?  Somehow?


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads like an evasion to me, Divey.  Neither you nor Sheldon wants to get into the substance of the debate:  Palin whores her kids out to the media and then wants to declare her parenting skills off the table for discussion.  A sleazy tactic other politicans do not use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right, we have seen the Obamas with their kids on a beach, eating ice cream, their first day of school, etc etc. but yet, NO OTHER POLITICIAN WHORES THEIR CHILDREN OUT.
> 
> good gawd, you are friggen warped and have a UNHEALTY obsession with Palins children..it is getting kinda SCARY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Momma Gerbil pimped her kids out more than Obama.
Click to expand...



Yup, Obama pimped his kids out.

But, I haven't picked on a kid since I was in sixth grade, and she just happened to be my same age.


----------



## daveman

Moon said:


> Except this nonsense isn't criticism, it's just a smear campaign by the people who hate Sarah Palin.


No, no...spreading baseless rumors about the Palin family is clear, cogent, political analysis.

The Left told me so.


----------



## Madeline

Is there an Obama child on a reality tv show or two?  On 101 magazine covers, having given one interview after another?  On facebook using slurs?  Is there a condom ad featuring an Obama child and Mr. Sleazoid Promiscuity?

No?

What have the Obamas done to shove their children into the limelight, apart from allowing a few photos?

Nothing?

I dunno why those of you who embrace Palin's politics cannot bring yourselves to at least be honest about her manipulative tactics.


----------



## Si modo

Madeline said:


> Is there an Obama child on a reality tv show or two?  On 101 magazine covers, having given one interview after another?  On facebook using slurs?  Is there a condom ad featuring an Obama child and Mr. Sleazoid Promiscuity?
> 
> No?
> 
> What have the Obamas done to shove their children into the limelight, apart from allowing a few photos?
> 
> Nothing?
> 
> I dunno why those of you who embrace Palin's politics cannot bring yourselves to at least be honest about her manipulative tactics.


So, a 57 yo woman picks on the kids of mothers she doesn't like.

You are a sick woman.

Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, hag.


----------



## Stephanie

Madeline said:


> Is there an Obama child on a reality tv show or two?  On 101 magazine covers, having given one interview after another?  On facebook using slurs?  Is there a condom ad featuring an Obama child and Mr. Sleazoid Promiscuity?
> 
> No?
> 
> What have the Obamas done to shove their children into the limelight, apart from allowing a few photos?
> 
> Nothing?
> 
> I dunno why those of you who embrace Palin's politics cannot bring yourselves to at least be honest about her manipulative tactics.



good gawd woman, you need to take up knitting or sumthing. AND LEAVE THE PALIN CHILDREN ALONE. they are NONE of your business.
you sound like some crazy person. sheeeesh


----------



## strollingbones

tinydancer said:


> I can't get that link to work but I gather from others posts that this OP is repeating the vile garbage that Andrew Sullivan spread during the campaign.
> 
> That Todd Palin was the father of Bristol's baby take a choice Trig or Trip. Depending on what website you visit.
> 
> It's as disgusting and appalling today as it was then. For all the liberals who like to consider this family white trash, you should really look in the mirror and assess what type of person are you to conntinually spread lies about a family who's only sin is that they are all related to a woman you hate for her politics?
> 
> What type of person just hits the keyboards and with no proof whatsoever condemn a father and daughter of committing incest?
> 
> When you really can't stand one woman for her politics that you have to stoop this low it really is time for serious therapy.
> 
> Now put on your thinking cap Lil Old Lady, DNA tests are available to Levi Johnston He can clear up Trip's lineage at least and maybe parlay this rumour into more big bucks for himself.
> 
> If the rumour was true that Todd fathered Trip as well, Levi would have had that test taken lickety split to further spit in the eye of the Palin's and get his sorry ass out of child support.
> 
> Sheesh. You should be ashamed of yourself  but you won't be.



wwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaa
back up the short bus

i have never heard this rumor...


----------



## Stephanie

MaggieMae said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sara Palin Uncovered: Controversy Over Baby Trig*News Type: Event &#8212; Seeded on Sun Nov 21, 2010
> 
> 
> *So, here are the facts:*
> *Fox News has exclusive video they have been showing on t.v. about the everyday life of Sarah while she was pregnant with Trig. During the show, she keeps asking,"where's Bristol?" ,and then at one point she tells her husband to call Bristol's phone. During the entire video, there is no footage of Bristol, even though she was supposed to be home sick with Mono.
> 
> http://fed-up-with-republicans.newsvine ... -baby-trig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor sick twisted fuck.
> 
> Here maybe this will make you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My my my. Payback's a bitch, ain't it. Criticisms of your beloved _Saaaaaaa_raaaaahhhhh really pisses off you and your ilk. Ya know what? Tough shit.
Click to expand...


No you dumb cold hearted broad, this sort of shit is just plain ass sick, you aren't CRITIZING Palin for her politics, you are crawling in the FRIGGEN GUTTER spreading some sick RUMOR and taking a little baby with you. 
you people are some sick twisted freaks.


----------



## strollingbones

yea yea stephanie...but is todd fucking bristol? 


or isnt that from a skit done by snl?


----------



## strollingbones

since i dont have one...i would have to say no...now doesnt that violate the no family rules?

as in you cant be mentioning my family


----------



## strollingbones

you are hardly an inquiring mind....and really lack a good sense of humor

since i was serious about the snl skit....

In Saturday Night Live&#8217;s second attempt to mock this year&#8217;s vice presidential race, a sketch lampooning The New York Times as out of touch has instead touched off a firestorm by throwing out a much more insidious inference &#8212; incest &#8212; between Todd Palin and his pregnant, teenage daughter, Bristol

o look i wasnt just running my fucking mouth like you are

SNL Palin Incest Attack &#8211; It can&#8217;t get any lower!  Mcauleysworld&#8217;s Weblog


----------



## Stephanie

strollingbones said:


> since i dont have one...i would have to say no...now doesnt that violate the no family rules?
> 
> as in you cant be mentioning my family



yes it DOES VIOLATE FAMILY RULES, I was just coming back to DELETE it.
I apologize.


----------



## strollingbones

not accepted....i was referring to a saturday night live skit....

and joking...you had to go for the imagined juglar


----------



## Stephanie

strollingbones said:


> not accepted....i was referring to a saturday night live skit....
> 
> and joking...you had to go for the imagined juglar



Accept or not, whatever.
as for the rest, I don't care.


----------



## strollingbones

and now you hide with deleting your comments...i would prefer they be left..so you can be seen for what you are


----------



## strollingbones

you care enough to hide


----------



## MaggieMae

daveman said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change that to *OBAMA* derangement syndrome, and you have the kind of shit we've been looking at posted by you partisan hacks for over two years. Cons have mastered hypocrisy to the point it could be considered sinful if it weren't such an obvious mental condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And change it to Bush, and it'll represent what we saw the entire previous Administration.
> 
> I believe you were saying something about hypocrisy...?
> 
> Meanwhile, imagine the leftist meltdown had someone questioned the Obama kids' parentage.
> 
> Or is that different?  Somehow?
Click to expand...


We didn't have the photoshopping capability during Bush. The only derogatory image I can even recall seeing was the one of Alfred E. Newman made to resemble Bush and some monkey. Mild stuff. And political cartoons are the norm. But the gutter junk that has been posted about Obama and his family have gone waaaaaaaaay beyond anything ever done before. So people shouldn't get all huffy when the same treatment is given to Sarah Palin.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Madeline said:


> Is there an Obama child on a reality tv show or two?  On 101 magazine covers, having given one interview after another?  On facebook using slurs?  Is there a condom ad featuring an Obama child and Mr. Sleazoid Promiscuity?
> 
> No?
> 
> What have the Obamas done to shove their children into the limelight, apart from allowing a few photos?
> 
> Nothing?
> 
> I dunno why those of you who embrace Palin's politics cannot bring yourselves to at least be honest about her manipulative tactics.


"Apart from allowing a few photos"?

Did you conveniently forget the TV interview where Obama himself covered the mouth of one of his kids when she was about to say something he did not want heard?

Seriously, your obsession with Palin and her family is beyond creepy....It has gotten to the point that it's quite possible that you would cause them physical harm if given the opportunity....Just look at the crazy vitriol in your hate. Her security team needs to be informed about you. You are a batshit fuckin' crazy old coot....Much of what you say mirrors the crazy old coot who tried shoot Gerald Ford years ago.......You are not a person who should ever be alllowed anywhere near Sarah Palin or her family.......Your obsession could very well lead to tragedy........SERIOUSLY!


----------



## daveman

MaggieMae said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change that to *OBAMA* derangement syndrome, and you have the kind of shit we've been looking at posted by you partisan hacks for over two years. Cons have mastered hypocrisy to the point it could be considered sinful if it weren't such an obvious mental condition.
> 
> 
> 
> And change it to Bush, and it'll represent what we saw the entire previous Administration.
> 
> I believe you were saying something about hypocrisy...?
> 
> Meanwhile, imagine the leftist meltdown had someone questioned the Obama kids' parentage.
> 
> Or is that different?  Somehow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't have the photoshopping capability during Bush. The only derogatory image I can even recall seeing was the one of Alfred E. Newman made to resemble Bush and some monkey. Mild stuff. And political cartoons are the norm. But the gutter junk that has been posted about Obama and his family have gone waaaaaaaaay beyond anything ever done before. So people shouldn't get all huffy when the same treatment is given to Sarah Palin.
Click to expand...

You're full of shit.

Meanwhile, you had a chance to rise above that which you condemn.  You chose to wallow in it, instead.

If you think you hold the moral high ground here, you're lying to yourself.  And you're gullible enough to believe it.


----------



## MaggieMae

Stephanie said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor sick twisted fuck.
> 
> Here maybe this will make you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My my my. Payback's a bitch, ain't it. Criticisms of your beloved _Saaaaaaa_raaaaahhhhh really pisses off you and your ilk. Ya know what? Tough shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you dumb cold hearted broad, this sort of shit is just plain ass sick, you aren't CRITIZING Palin for her politics, you are crawling in the FRIGGEN GUTTER spreading some sick RUMOR and taking a little baby with you.
> you people are some sick twisted freaks.
Click to expand...


Twisted freaks you say? Oh my. Here's one of yours, who reaches out to millions of like twisted freaks who all thought it was simply hilarious.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC-ZJjFf4Yk[/ame]


----------



## MaggieMae

daveman said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And change it to Bush, and it'll represent what we saw the entire previous Administration.
> 
> I believe you were saying something about hypocrisy...?
> 
> Meanwhile, imagine the leftist meltdown had someone questioned the Obama kids' parentage.
> 
> Or is that different?  Somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't have the photoshopping capability during Bush. The only derogatory image I can even recall seeing was the one of Alfred E. Newman made to resemble Bush and some monkey. Mild stuff. And political cartoons are the norm. But the gutter junk that has been posted about Obama and his family have gone waaaaaaaaay beyond anything ever done before. So people shouldn't get all huffy when the same treatment is given to Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're full of shit.
> 
> Meanwhile, you had a chance to rise above that which you condemn.  You chose to wallow in it, instead.
> 
> If you think you hold the moral high ground here, you're lying to yourself.  And you're gullible enough to believe it.
Click to expand...


I said *I *didn't see anything like those. But I still say they were tame compared to what we've been subjected to. So fuck you. You'll get no apology from me, mainly because this is precisely the kind of CRAP you love to "wallow" in. It allows you to escape from ever having to say anything of real substance.


----------



## Stephanie

MaggieMae said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> My my my. Payback's a bitch, ain't it. Criticisms of your beloved _Saaaaaaa_raaaaahhhhh really pisses off you and your ilk. Ya know what? Tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you dumb cold hearted broad, this sort of shit is just plain ass sick, you aren't CRITIZING Palin for her politics, you are crawling in the FRIGGEN GUTTER spreading some sick RUMOR and taking a little baby with you.
> you people are some sick twisted freaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twisted freaks you say? Oh my. Here's one of yours, who reaches out to millions of like twisted freaks who all thought it was simply hilarious.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC-ZJjFf4Yk[/ame]
Click to expand...


yeah, the funny thing is, he isn't going around SPREADING some sick rumor about peoples babies..
but you can try and distance yourself all you want by trying to derail this thread.

carry on


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MaggieMae said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sara Palin Uncovered: Controversy Over Baby Trig*News Type: Event  Seeded on Sun Nov 21, 2010
> 
> 
> *So, here are the facts:*
> *Fox News has exclusive video they have been showing on t.v. about the everyday life of Sarah while she was pregnant with Trig. During the show, she keeps asking,"where's Bristol?" ,and then at one point she tells her husband to call Bristol's phone. During the entire video, there is no footage of Bristol, even though she was supposed to be home sick with Mono.
> 
> http://fed-up-with-republicans.newsvine ... -baby-trig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor sick twisted fuck.
> 
> Here maybe this will make you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My my my. Payback's a bitch, ain't it. Criticisms of your beloved _Saaaaaaa_raaaaahhhhh really pisses off you and your ilk. Ya know what? Tough shit.
Click to expand...


How is saying Todd fucked his daughter "Criticism" you sick fuck?  LOL

But that's probably all you Progressive have in your arsenal against Sarah, maybe you can Beg Tina Fey to do more Palin Impressions, it's got to be better than running on Dem record since you took control of Congress.


----------



## tinydancer

strollingbones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get that link to work but I gather from others posts that this OP is repeating the vile garbage that Andrew Sullivan spread during the campaign.
> 
> That Todd Palin was the father of Bristol's baby take a choice Trig or Trip. Depending on what website you visit.
> 
> It's as disgusting and appalling today as it was then. For all the liberals who like to consider this family white trash, you should really look in the mirror and assess what type of person are you to conntinually spread lies about a family who's only sin is that they areall related to a woman you hate for her politics?
> 
> What type of person just hits the keyboards and with no proof whatsoever condemn a father and daughter of committing incest?
> 
> When you really can't stand one woman for her politics that you have to stoop this low it really is time for serious therapy.
> 
> Now put on your thinking cap Lil Old Lady, DNA tests are available to Levi Johnston He can clear up Trip's lineage at least and maybe parlay this rumour into more big bucks for himself.
> 
> If the rumour was true that Todd fathered Trip as well, Levi would have had that test taken lickety split to further spit in the eye of the Palin's and get his sorry ass out of child support.
> 
> Sheesh. You should be ashamed of yourself  but you won't be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaa
> back up the short bus
> 
> i have never heard this rumor...
Click to expand...


It's sick and it's been around for a couple of years. Andrew Sullivan was just obsessed with trying to prove that Trig was Bristol's baby. He hinted at other things.....

Other websites took it farther by flat out accusing Todd of fathering the baby. Hell's bells they even have full websites devoted to this with "time lines".


It's one thing to criticize a candidate for policy or questionable associations but this rumour mongering accusing a husband of a candidate for committing incest with his daughter and by extension accusing him of child molestation all because one disagrees with the candidate, it's just sick.

Unreal. And even though it's an old accusation it appears that there are quite a number of people out there revelling in a dung heap still spreading this fecal matter around.


----------



## daveman

MaggieMae said:


> I said *I *didn't see anything like those.


Doubtful.


MaggieMae said:


> But I still say they were tame compared to what we've been subjected to.


Of course you do.  You see nothing wrong with spreading vicious lies about children...as long as they're the children of conservatives.  


MaggieMae said:


> So fuck you.


Thanks for the offer, but pass.  I'm married.


MaggieMae said:


> You'll get no apology from me, mainly because this is precisely the kind of CRAP you love to "wallow" in.


I'll get no apology from you because you're a flaming hypocrite.  


MaggieMae said:


> It allows you to escape from ever having to say anything of real substance.


Oh, I say lots of things of real substance.  But usually, people who don't like what I say get all huffy and say I don't.  

Leftist butthurt is a pretty good gauge of the truth.  More butthurt = more truth.


----------



## elvis

merged.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Oh my fucking GAWD!!

This is like the fucking zombie thread that just won't fucking die.

Mods, give it a head-shot already!


----------



## Ravi

strollingbones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get that link to work but I gather from others posts that this OP is repeating the vile garbage that Andrew Sullivan spread during the campaign.
> 
> That Todd Palin was the father of Bristol's baby take a choice Trig or Trip. Depending on what website you visit.
> 
> It's as disgusting and appalling today as it was then. For all the liberals who like to consider this family white trash, you should really look in the mirror and assess what type of person are you to conntinually spread lies about a family who's only sin is that they are all related to a woman you hate for her politics?
> 
> What type of person just hits the keyboards and with no proof whatsoever condemn a father and daughter of committing incest?
> 
> When you really can't stand one woman for her politics that you have to stoop this low it really is time for serious therapy.
> 
> Now put on your thinking cap Lil Old Lady, DNA tests are available to Levi Johnston He can clear up Trip's lineage at least and maybe parlay this rumour into more big bucks for himself.
> 
> If the rumour was true that Todd fathered Trip as well, Levi would have had that test taken lickety split to further spit in the eye of the Palin's and get his sorry ass out of child support.
> 
> Sheesh. You should be ashamed of yourself  but you won't be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaa
> back up the short bus
> 
> i have never heard this rumor...
Click to expand...

Incest ... mental retardation ... do the math.


----------

